# TERROR ATTACK!!! Firing and blasts in Mumbai...



## iinfi (Nov 26, 2008)

*www.rediff.com/news/2008/nov/26-firing-in-cst-station.htm
watch news for further info....


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2008)

just got the SMS on phone :/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 27, 2008)

Saw it on TV... Don't know what to say.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 27, 2008)

Insane


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 27, 2008)

> Mumbai was rocked by several incidents of firing at four different public places on Wednesday night. All incidents were within a radius of three kms in the posh South Mumbai.
> 
> At the time of the filing this report, 15 people were injured but no deaths were reported.
> 
> ...




VERY SAD !!!! 

GOV should come up with more severe laws and punishment system and upgrade the security systems....


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 27, 2008)

25 dead confirmed already.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 27, 2008)

This Is Easily One Of The Biggest And The Most Dangerous Terror Attack.
People In Hotels V Been Take Hostage And No One Is Equipped To Tackle The Situation ...
Nsg Commandos V Been Called Frm Delhi
R U Folks Watching The Tv??

--------------
one heart rending scene shown on NDTV
a police officer shot in the chest lying flat on the road!!!


----------



## theKonqueror (Nov 27, 2008)

80 dead as per Indiatimes 

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Terrorists_strike_Mumbai_80_dead_250_hurt/articleshow/3761410.cms


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 27, 2008)

damn these Islamic terrorists.hang these *******s..


----------



## swordfish (Nov 27, 2008)

f*** those... Taj was on fire. 
Cant believe it.. Fire brigade also came late.. there are still people inside..


----------



## afonofa (Nov 27, 2008)

I've been watching the whole thing on the news all night. 3 top cops are KIA  the ATS chief, the ACP and an encounter specialist.

Schools and colleges will remain closed in Mumbai today, that's Thursday 27th Nov.


----------



## swordfish (Nov 27, 2008)

I am watching online.. Fire was put out but again it irrupted ..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 27, 2008)

Damn those B@st@rd terrorists who caused these blasts.
I have relatives in mumbai.
Hope nothing bad has happened to them.

All digit mumbai guys safe ?


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 27, 2008)

Is there any intelligence agency in this country?its is unbelievable how can they plan such attacks even after many bomb blasts in 2008.DO WE REALLY SUCKS??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 27, 2008)

WTF is India going into?? I mean is this the best the governement can provide for?? No inputs, no tip offs nothing. ndia is turning into a terrorists paradise and w cant do anything about it.
This government is nimcompoop, cant do nything about the meltdown and is a total failue in resisting terrorist attacks. These terrorists should be shot n sight.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 27, 2008)

The situation continues!


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 27, 2008)

over 100 dead. excluding possible death count inside seized hotels.
follow the development at *forums.bharat-rakshak.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4468&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=560

*NSG has been roped in. They are amid an operation in TAJ.
MAN THIS IS A CRISIS.*


----------



## kalpik (Nov 27, 2008)

Best place for updates: *tweetgrid.com/grid?l=0&q1=mumbai


----------



## krazzy (Nov 27, 2008)

My sister works in Oberoi hotel where the firing still continues. Thankfully she and the rest of the staff is safe although they aren't home yet.

I live in Vile-Parle and the blast happened around 1 km away from where we live. Honestly it was the worst sound I have ever heard. The explosion rocked our place and the windows rattled. The taxi in which the bomb was placed was blown to smithereens.


----------



## Chirag (Nov 27, 2008)

Churchgate is where? South? Where where where?


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 27, 2008)

south


----------



## krazzy (Nov 27, 2008)

Flickr picture set of the Mumbai Terror Attacks:
*flickr.com/photos/vinu/sets/72157610144709049/
(Note: Some pics could be disturbing)

Hats-off to Vinu who took the pics. He was out there risking his life when we were at home stuck to our TV. Also thanks to Shamir Ranjan who gave Vinu 3 months Pro Flickr account to upload these pics.

This was definitely the worst terror attack in the entire country in recent times. Terrorists straight away enter 5-Star hotels like Oberoi and Taj with AK-47 and fire away at innocent people. The target was actually all the foreigners staying at these hotels but they weren't sparing the Indians as well. Then the serial blasts at several places. Some terrorists escaped in vehicles at fire out through the windows of the moving vehicles at people (some even used a Police van to escape). Terrorists hiding in these hotels throwing grenades to keep the police away. Age old hotels like Taj and Oberoi which are the crown jewels of Mumbai go up in smoke. More than 80 people die. Around 250 injured. Three top ranking Cops are dead. And it's still not over.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 27, 2008)

Was awake all night and saw this on TV. We twitted all night about It.

For fresh twitter updates Visit : *search.twitter.com/search?q=#mumbai (Keep Refreshing for new updates).

Blast Pics clicked by a twitter-user Vinu >> *www3.flickr.com/photos/vinu/

Indian Mujahidin allready warned about attacks : *tinyurl.com/634dan (Deccan Herald, 15 September)

Obama's Statement on Attacks : *tinyurl.com/5ex93s

Watch CNN-IBN Live Stream Online : *ibnlive.in.com/videos/video_streaming.php

Check These Twitter Streams for detailed infos :
*twitter.com/dina
*twitter.com/mumbaiattack
*twitter.com/DeepXP
*twitter.com/quiz_master

___

Please All Digitians Be Safe!


----------



## hahahari (Nov 27, 2008)

These SOB's deseved to be executed though inhumane methods. I mean the terrosists.

*digi2.notlong.com
*digi1.notlong.com
*gdxd.notlong.com
*gdxdrt.notlong.com


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2008)

Intelligence Fail ! Politician's are silent as always !


----------



## swatkat (Nov 27, 2008)

hahahari said:


> These SOB's deseved to be executed though inhumane methods. I mean the terrosists.
> 
> *digi2.notlong.com
> *digi1.notlong.com
> ...



That applies to our Govt. (PM, CM etc) as well.

*Head* of anti-terrorist unit got killed in that drama! What the hell is this!? Are they _so_ incompetent? Can't they takeout few bunch of shitheads without getting themselves killed???


----------



## krazzy (Nov 27, 2008)

swatkat said:


> That applies to our Govt. (PM, CM etc) as well.
> 
> *Head* of anti-terrorist unit got killed in that drama! What the hell is this!? Are they _so_ incompetent? Can't they takeout few bunch of shitheads without getting themselves killed???


Dude, it's not Counter Strike. It's east to sit at home and blame everyone. If you think it is so easy then go out there and help them.


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 27, 2008)

Commandos have entered both hotels. 100 dead and 287 injured. including 6 foreigners
IB has picked up LeT terrorist. Encounter still on.

These F#$#%ing terrorists are bolder by the day. . When will these idiotic politicians start acting against these terrorists without seeing any religion.


----------



## swatkat (Nov 27, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Dude, it's not Counter Strike. It's east to sit at home and blame everyone. If you think it is so easy then go out there and help them.


Dude, I am not saying it is easy. All top cops got killed!? These ATS guys should be competent enough to handle these kind of situations. By the way, I don't play stupid computer games.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 27, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> For fresh twitter updates Visit : *search.twitter.com/search?q=#mumbai (Keep Refreshing for new updates).


Rather go here: *www.tweetgrid.com/grid?l=0&q1=mumbai

Updated in realtime.. No need to refresh.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2008)

very Barbaric! 
I hope all digit mumbaikars are safe.


----------



## chicha (Nov 27, 2008)

this is insane.
ATS chief was killed.  very sad.

exactly said we need very strict laws for ppl coming in from some countries and need to checked very closely. We need to train our police and all special force better for these situations, i pray that our political leaders stop screwing this country and work towards building this nation.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 27, 2008)

this is just pathetic...its getting so common now n those ****ing politicians got nothing but to fight for thr SEATS...assh**les


----------



## din (Nov 27, 2008)

My deepest condolences.

Salute to the Big Heroes. The Brave police officers.

 Terrorism sucks. Sick retarded people does it again


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 27, 2008)

An report coming that they came Mumbai by speed boats from KARACHI, and they all are PAKISTANI


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 27, 2008)

@krazzy, dude, read that ur sister was stuck in Oberoi, is she home yet?


----------



## krazzy (Nov 27, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> @krazzy, dude, read that ur sister was stuck in Oberoi, is she home yet?


Yeah thankfully she is. A bit shaken up though, seeing her colleagues and the hotel guests at Oberoi getting shot in front of her eyes.



			
				swatkat said:
			
		

> Dude, I am not saying it is easy. All top cops got killed!? These ATS guys should be competent enough to handle these kind of situations. By the way, I don't play stupid computer games.


These were the best people that we had, who had handled countless such situations before. But this time it must have been more difficult. The terrorists were armed with AK-47s and hand grenades. And there were dozens of them. You can't really blame them for getting killed.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 27, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Yeah thankfully she is. A bit shaken up though, seeing her her colleagues and the hotel guests at Oberoi getting shot in front of her eyes.


gr8!!!
Don't trouble her asking how was all that, dat might be horrible experience for her. I guess u'll understand better.

Read in twitter dat 144 is applied in south mumbai. Is it true?


----------



## krazzy (Nov 27, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> gr8!!!
> Don't trouble her asking how was all that, dat might be horrible experience for her. I guess u'll understand better.
> 
> Read in twitter dat 144 is applied in south mumbai. Is it true?


No idea what 144 is but there is a curfew and the situation is being dealt with 'war-time emergency'. Plus there are now news coming of another bomb blast in the Borivili area of Mumbai (North Mumbai).

This just in. One terrorist caught alive. They are linked to Lashkar-e-Toiba. The terrorists are not demanding ransom for the hostages. There have been no negotiations with the terrorists- Intelligence Sources.


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 27, 2008)

What The Fcuk is going on?

Normally I don't use these words, but this is INSANE.

*ALL WE HAVE TO DO IS TO KILL ALL M*THER FCUKING PAKISTANI B@ST@RDS, THEN ONLY WE CAN GET RID OF TERRORISM*


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 27, 2008)

one terrorist is killed in nariman house. 6 more are still there. England calls off its cricket tour. Two top US intelligence officials among those shot dead at Taj.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 27, 2008)

richard007 said:


> ****************


Edit wat u just posted, or u'll be reported.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 27, 2008)

this is insane
They have captured 2 govt vehicles
They are shooting as they are going
The police have released the vehicle no.s and asked public to report them if they are found wandering nearby
I mean what the hell
Can't army use Helicopters...?


----------



## krazzy (Nov 27, 2008)

Pakistan deserves to be wiped off the face of the Earth. Bloody Fcukistan/Fcukistanis!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 27, 2008)

@richard2007, don't use abusive language, everyone else is mourning and angry as like u, but none is using abusive language.
Behave or u'll be reported.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 27, 2008)

this is really turning into india`s worst terrorist attacks,..

we have been having these kinda bomb blast , terrorist attacks for the past 5-7 months ...

and WHAT THE HELL IS THIS DAMN F%CKING GOV DOING ????

THEY ARE INCAPABLE OF CONTROLLING THESE EVENTS...

when bombs were blasted in london , security was tightned throughout the country and till now the security is pumped up few levels...

wht is indian gov doing ?? 

these events are like normal sunday holiday stuff !!!!! WTH ,,... its the life of the people u god damn idiots... !!!!

any groups claimed responsibilty ???


----------



## swatkat (Nov 27, 2008)

Ndtv website is down!


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 27, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> Is there any intelligence agency in this country?its is unbelievable how can they plan such attacks even after many bomb blasts in 2008.DO WE REALLY SUCKS??



That exactly is the problem. Our politicians are criminals and they go about with z plus security and we are to face all these. The govt should come out with a valid explanation as to how a few men with Ak-47 and grenades can storm public places so easily.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 27, 2008)

/Offtopic,
Where is Raj? Where is his Mumbai saviour unit? Wat d hell r they doin now? Are not these terrorists so called "OUTSIDER"??


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 27, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> this is really turning into india`s worst terrorist attacks,..
> 
> we have been having these kinda bomb blast , terrorist attacks for the past 5-7 months ...
> 
> ...



Everybody is geared up to claim Shivraj Patil's Arse . He is a disgrace in the name of security.
This was totally unexpected. I just reached home at 9.15 pm last night and heard of a gang war going on in Leopold Cafe. The entire situation became clear only after the death of 3 of the best policemen Mumbai has ever had at around 1.00 am (till then even the police thought it was a gang war) When Hemant Karkare was declared dead, it was evident that this was a Fidayeen (militant) attack on Mumbai, after which the Army was called in.


The situation at 1.00 pm is that Cama hospital has been flushed out, Metro Cinema has been flushed out, but Taj, Oberoi hotels and now Nariman House have been captured by the militants. About 70 people have been trapped in those places (not sure whether they are hostages)

Also, 5 militants have been killed at various places (including 2 at Girgaum Chowpatty) and one has been captured alive.

Also some little known outfit called "Deccan Mujahideen" has claimed responsiblity.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> /Offtopic,
> Where is Raj? Where is his Mumbai saviour unit? Wat d hell r they doin now? Are not these terrorists so called "OUTSIDER"??


probably in a hideout till next voting session.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Nov 27, 2008)

Really sad.
When is this fcuking gonna stop!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 27, 2008)

This is pathetic. a nationwide campaign should be done against these muslims. India should Nuke pakistan as soon as possible. Just blast tha tbloody thing out of this planet. And to top it all, I am sure its AMerica which is providing the Fcukistanis with ammunition. They cant stand see their positionbeing uprooted by us. 

India should ally with China and bring down America and Pakistan. Bloody fcukers. 
@krazzy- What is the condition in Mumbai now?? Have the hostages been released??



> According to highly reliable intelligence sources, two boatfuls of weapons and some 18-20 terrorists most likely came from Karachi in Pakistan.
> 
> Intelligence agencies are zeroing in on the Lashkar-e-Tayiba as the agency behind the terror attacks.
> 
> ...



Bloody fcuking retards. This is no alQuade guys. This is on direct order from the Fcuki Governement.


----------



## kirangp (Nov 27, 2008)

I offer my condolences to all the people attacked, dead and those who had to go through this trauma. It seems like India has become one of the terrorist hubs.. I really feel sad when I think all this is happening in my country. There was a time when I never had any fear about going anywhere but now it has changed.  Even though I live in Australia, whenever I read about these kinds of incidents, I really feel angry and frustrated but I cant do anything except cursing the government, politicians etc..I hope we come out of this situation bravely and deal with terrorism more  seriously. Even the general public needs to act responsibly & the strictest order of punishment given to the people found guilty


----------



## amol48 (Nov 27, 2008)

All Hostages from Taj are freed now.. Thank god!!

About 40 still said to be hostage at Hotel Trident! When will this end man!


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 27, 2008)

Latest: 40 bodies found in 4 floors of Taj Hotel

Source: rediff.com


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2008)

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45244000/jpg/_45244916_mumbai_shooting_466_2.jpg

*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/7751707.stm


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 27, 2008)

i cant understand what is the problem of these so called "jihadis".......
moreover the bad news is that the indians are also trapping in these types of activities...........

the government must take some strict actions against these kinds of activities.........r they only for asking votes like beggars.........!!

Prevention is better than cure..........
the indian gov must understand this.....!!
y there is no terrorist attack on usa again after 9/11...........????
can any of these politicians tell us..........??

the intelligence.....the state police.....forces must work together to bring the morals of these people down......
moreover.....the technology that the indian agencies are using must be upgraded time to time...........
the terrorist have more advanced weapons and gadgets............which the indian soldiers and bureaucrats havent listned of that...........!!

This is just disgusting.........!!


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2008)

*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45245000/jpg/_45245079_gunman_afp466.jpg
*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45244000/jpg/_45244695_-142.jpg
*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/45244000/jpg/_45244535_b5a2f80c-2bf5-4672-8a6a-ec8dfcccbff3.jpg

*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_pictures/7751360.stm


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 27, 2008)

now where are the useless politicians .. who show thier as$es only during voting time ... pathetic...


useless gov and worthless politics...

let the innoncent people live .. if u want to fight ,, go fight in sahara.. why kill the innocents... AS$$ H0L3s....


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 27, 2008)

and people should also stop spreading rumors. just now received a call from my uncle who is in rajasthan right now. he said he heard that there were 2 blasts in pune. 

i mean why spread panic when already so much is already happening. this is getting disgusting.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2008)

^^lolucrazy :/


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 27, 2008)

Just sitwith your ass glued in front of the TV. You wont need to pay heed to any rumours.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 27, 2008)

same BS terrorism again..
now my question is where is that MF Raj hiding his a**... ??? Why isnt his MNS saving marathis ?????? now that BS marathi manoos is hiding underground.... 

Three Cheers to S Patil, MM Singh and Sonia for ruining our country and removing POTA !!
Hail CONGRESS !!! (pun intended)


----------



## krazzy (Nov 27, 2008)

The TV is switched off. I am just following the updates on Twitter. Apparently a lot of people are still hostages in the Trident Oberoi. 

If you are watching TV, try and stick to either NDTV, CNN IBN or Times NOW. Rest all the news channels are crap.


----------



## swordfish (Nov 27, 2008)

I read hostages are freed.. is it true?


----------



## swatkat (Nov 27, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> same BS terrorism again..
> now my question is where is that MF Raj hiding his a**... ??? Why isnt his MNS saving marathis ?????? now that BS marathi manoos is hiding underground....
> 
> Three Cheers to S Patil, MM Singh and Sonia for ruining our country and removing POTA !!
> Hail CONGRESS !!! (pun intended)


Now, *these* are the _right_ questions!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 27, 2008)

The Taj Hotel is freed now, according to CNN.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 27, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Just sitwith your ass glued in front of the TV. You wont need to pay heed to any rumours.


 that is something my uncle cant do. he is travelling.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 27, 2008)

^^ initially there were reports (from DGP) there hostages v been freed frm Taj but even much later there were people running out and huge explosions heard from Taj.
drama in taj trident and nariman house still on.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 27, 2008)

This time it seems to be authentic.The head of the Mumbai police is there and bodies are seen being brought out of the hotel.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 27, 2008)

WIsh I cud hit thoe guys where it really really hurts


----------



## afonofa (Nov 27, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> Is there any intelligence agency in this country?its is unbelievable how can they plan such attacks even after many bomb blasts in 2008.DO WE REALLY SUCKS??


No matter how many security doors you have, its easy for thieves to get into your house if your neighbour is helping them.


swatkat said:


> Dude, I am not saying it is easy. All top cops got killed!? These ATS guys should be competent enough to handle these kind of situations.


The police have intercepted mobile conversations of the terrorists and they were celebrating the death of ATS squad chief. If we start saying that our officers are not competent enough then it will only be more fodder for pro-pakistani forums. Did you see the kind of lousy gear that officer put on before going in? He was wearing a helmet worn by anti-riot police and only god knows what kind of bullets that vest was supposed to protect from. Its not that our officers are not competent enough, they just don't have the right equipment, just look at the equipment SWAT teams have in USA. It's not a kid with a country made revolver in there, these fidayeen militants are armed to the teeth with AK-47's, rocket launchers, hand grenades etc. That those cops still went in into such a situation without thinking about their own safety speaks volumes about the calibre of officers that we have lost today.


chicha said:


> exactly said we need very strict laws for ppl coming in from some countries and need to checked very closely.


Strict laws are not going to help. We need to end all contact with Pakistan. No more cricket matches or POK-J&K trade or bus services or anything else while they keep stabbing us again and again. Just seal off the border with pakistan completely. India's terrorism problems start and end with pakistan and till our mahaan netas don't accept that, we the common people will continue to bleed.


krazzy said:


> This just in. One terrorist caught alive. They are linked to Lashkar-e-Toiba. The terrorists are not demanding ransom for the hostages. There have been no negotiations with the terrorists- Intelligence Sources.


That is interesting isn't it. No ransom demands. They plant bombs, fire indiscriminately, blow up buildings, take hostages and they came with a huge load of arms and ammo prepared for a long haul which they know will end with their death. Clearly they are just here to say *We are at WAR with you.* After everything that we have lost today and before, there better not be any negotiations with these terrorists ever again. 


rhitwick said:


> /Offtopic,
> Where is Raj? Where is his Mumbai saviour unit? Wat d hell r they doin now? Are not these terrorists so called "OUTSIDER"??


Exactly what I was thinking too. Those so called MNS activists should have been sent in first. Why should soldiers and officers from all over India put their lives at risk for _his mumbai_

The Indian Navy was in hot pursuit of a merchant navy ship, MV Alpha, which had docked in Mumbai on wednesday and was heading towards Karachi today. Apparently they have caught the ship off the Gujarat coast and are questioning the crew.


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 27, 2008)

this is very bad......
it should not happen to any where....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 27, 2008)

The terror ship has been captured accroding to rediff.though no other news channels seem to report so.Must be a bluff.



> The Indian Navy has intercepted and boarded the suspect MV Alpha, a Vietnamese registered ship, that is suspected to have dropped the terrorirts off the coast of Mumbai.
> 
> The crew of the ship are being questioned.
> 
> ...



Now thats fast.

* Bomb blast in taj Mahal Hotel again *


----------



## trigger (Nov 27, 2008)

one more round fire outside Nariman house


----------



## afonofa (Nov 27, 2008)

Headlines Today had reported on the Indian Navy intercepting MV Alpha.

There's also a Jewish family which has been held hostage.

The Prime Minister just addressed the nation. It would have been somewhat reassuring if it wasn't so obvious that he was reading off a teleprompter and that too in an emotionless zombie like voice. LK Advani is heading for Mumbai...perfect just what we need. 

comp@ddict, if you ever get the chance, give them a few from me too.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 27, 2008)

I think after all this tragedy, Raj will come out again and say we should not have called 200 NSG commandos from Delhi as they are outsiders to Mumbai !!!    (pun)

and Mr Krazzzy The BIG BIG supporter of Raj, why are u not answering on behalf of him ?????

Its gud that NSG commandos, marine corps dont have mentality of Raj and Kraaazzy otherwise they wud have said "hum kyun aaye..... we are OUTSIDERS ..we are not marathi manooos " 

When will our junta understand that UNITED WE STAND, DIVIDED WE FALL..we Indians ...!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 27, 2008)

sachin_kothari said:


> and people should also stop spreading rumors. just now received a call from my uncle who is in rajasthan right now. he said he heard that there were 2 blasts in pune.
> 
> i mean why spread panic when already so much is already happening. this is getting disgusting.



You must "learn" to watch news!


----------



## unni (Nov 27, 2008)

> This is a request to everyone who reads this mail. Let’s wear white tomorrow, i.e. on Friday to office to show our solidarity and support  towards those who’ve been killed in this condemnable attack. Wear a white t-shirt or a white shirt or a white band on your shirt to show that we, as individuals and as a nation stand united against this extremely cowardly act of terrorism. Wear white for those who laid their lives to ensure we sleep with peace and our families are protected from even the shadow of terrorism. We can’t hold a gun at these rascals, but this is the least we can do. You may just ignore this for the fear of being un-cool or a waste of time, but think about the brave hearts who died and their families who have lost them forever. Shed the ignorance that engulfs us just ‘coz it didn’t affect us or our immediate families. Tomorrow, it might be one us falling victim to this. As a mark of brotherhood and nationalism, drape yourself in united white tomorrow. Forward this to everyone you know.


I received this as a forward some time ago.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah Eff You coward Raj T. , This is insane, Mumbai is burning and where is Mr. Raj?? Any news? No? I guessed that 
But that again what to do when our whole Govt. #failed this time.  It was "A Wednesday" or I say "A Black Wednesday in History of India"


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 27, 2008)

@esumitkumar,
dude, don't thrash Krazzy, after all he's our beloved forum member, for some moments he supported Raj but don't drag him(Krazzy) here. His sister was caught up in the act and he knows how it feels when it happens with ur people.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 27, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> I think after all this tragedy, Raj will come out again and say we should not have called 200 NSG commandos from Delhi as they are outsiders to Mumbai !!!    (pun)
> 
> and Mr Krazzzy The BIG BIG supporter of Raj, why are u not answering on behalf of him ?????
> 
> ...


Obviously you don't know the basic difference between a common man coming here for a job and a NSG commando. You see, when the whole **** is over, the commandos _will leave._ In case they don't and decide to permanently stay here and even call their families, then we'll talk. Till then just STFU. You obviously have nothing else to talk ever since the Raj Thackeray incident occurred and are waiting for every opportunity to take his name and put the blame on him. I'm sure for the entire duration of this thread, you are going to repeat Raj Thackeray's name in every one of your posts since you have nothing else to talk about. I'm sure you might be thinking that Raj Thackeray is behind the world's financial crisis as well.

Please go away. You are boring me. It's like hearing a scratched record getting stuck and playing over and over again.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 27, 2008)

U r seriously sick n will never change ...just everyone see what he writes ........


> You see, when the whole **** is over, the commandos will leave. In case they don't and decide to permanently stay here and even call their families, then we'll talk


leave that and USTFU !

im not flaming or blaming anybody here..so chill  krazzy ...even if gandhiji come again to earth he cant ever change ur pro maratha thinking  He cant change it to Pro INDIAN thinking ...

coming back to topic : nothing will happen..our PM will do nothing against Pak..he still fears taking name of Pak....jus see news ....."Terrorist organisation based out of India is involved"

OUT OF INDIA ?? after this all thing is finished usual business of compensation, politics, everything will come again

after few days everyone will forget ....kyunki "SAB CHALTA HAI " attitude in we Indians will always be there if not corrected !!


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2008)

lol...I wonder why people from other states are putting their life at stake. Why cant Raj handle this  with his peeps.

Government is a tool now. Dummy netas. 

Iss desh ka kuch nahi ho sakta :/ 

Aaj bach bhi gaye toh kal phir marenge terrorist ke hathoon.


----------



## swordfish (Nov 27, 2008)

Whatever you try to prove krazzy but one thing is proved that RAJ is ********


----------



## mrintech (Nov 27, 2008)

*Live NEWS Here*

1. *www.ndtv.com/convergence/ndtv/video/video_live.aspx?id=0

2. mms://164.100.51.209/DDNews

3. *ibnlive.in.com/videos/video_streaming.php

4. *www.foxnews.com/video2/live.html?chanId=5&openAIR=true


*Help Line*

1. *www.mumbaipolice.org/imp_telnfax.htm

2. *mumbaihelp.blogspot.com/


----------



## krazzy (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't care what you people call Raj Thackeray. Nor do have any intention of starting a verbal war with any of you guys. Just don't mention my name when you are talking about him and I won't have to bother typing out a lengthy reply informing you how much of a doofus you are.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 27, 2008)

I think this is NEWS Section not a Fight Club


----------



## swordfish (Nov 27, 2008)

ya i agreed.. anyway can any one tell me about any progress as i m at office and cant see news site updates frequently..


----------



## mrintech (Nov 27, 2008)

*I am thinking WTF will India TV will Show/is Showing? I removed that Channel *


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 27, 2008)

^^ Nice info Mr. Intech 

People lets not blame anybody right now! (Even though I am yet to see Mr. Raj T. doing something in Mumbai? Where da hell he is?).

If you are in Mumbai, Please donate blood! 
How can we help :

1.) Donate Blood,
2.) Stop spreading rumors
3.) Keep everyone safe around you, if you notice anything suspicious report it to police. No matter in which part of country you are.
4.) Beware of Strangers!
5.) Before giving room/house to anyone (even a student) on rent, get all info about him.

Just what I think. Be united!

And one more thing:

*DO NOT EVER FORGET THESE ATTACKS!* This time Govt. Must Do "something"! (Like killing all those terrorists allready in Indian Jails  )
India is a peaceful country, but heck, that doesn't mean any son of *** can come and attack on us.


----------



## mediator (Nov 28, 2008)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> same BS terrorism again..
> now my question is where is that MF Raj hiding his a**... ??? Why isnt his MNS saving marathis ?????? now that BS marathi manoos is hiding underground....
> 
> Three Cheers to S Patil, MM Singh and Sonia for ruining our country and removing POTA !!
> Hail CONGRESS !!! (pun intended)


Add "Deshmukh sahab" to the list who replied like his evening sleep was disturbed! And Mr.MMS => "I condemn terrorist attack, Security shud be tightened, measures will be taken, we will not bow......XYZ", the ever eternal words sung for the last 5 years. I wonder what laws they dreamt about. 



			
				afonofa said:
			
		

> Strict laws are not going to help. We need to end all contact with Pakistan. No more cricket matches or POK-J&K trade or bus services or anything else while they keep stabbing us again and again. Just seal off the border with pakistan completely. India's terrorism problems start and end with pakistan and till our mahaan netas don't accept that, we the common people will continue to bleed.


Agreed! The situation becomes something like this : False promises to the poor and free medication for Pakis in hospitals i.e our tax goes for Paki's treatment while Paki's tax, US aid etc goes for "INDIA's treatment"!



			
				quizmaster said:
			
		

> How can we help :
> 
> 1.) Donate Blood,
> 2.) Stop spreading rumors
> ...


Just got this SMS from a friend 
 "Forgiving a terrorist is left to GOD. But fixing their appointment with GOD is our responsibility - INDIAN ARMY" JAI HIND!!


I mourn for the martyred cops and the victims, the battered and the shattered ones. This sadly is India's 9/11.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 28, 2008)

if police found this terrorist so plz kill him no court no jail just shot him day by day they r daring how many innocent people r die this activity is increasing day by day and congress Govt. is not taking a big step bcoz they want DAm  votes.We r common  people who r walking and travailing every  day in the street,local trains buses every where.You never heard a neyta or any minister oh sorry monster r die in any blast they don't feeling any thing living without soul.They r also equal responsible for theses things


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 28, 2008)

^Chill man! The reality is not as pathetic as you feel!


----------



## anispace (Nov 28, 2008)

arey u cant just kill him. He holds important info regarding who is actually responsible for this and what they are planning next. But after the interrogation that a******* should be hanged.


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 28, 2008)

> if police found this terrorist so plz kill him no court no jail just shot him day by day they r daring how many innocent people r die this activity is increasing day by day and congress Govt. is not taking a big step bcoz they want DAm votes.We r common people who r walking and travailing every day in the street,local trains buses every where.You never heard a neyta or any minister oh sorry monster r die in any blast they don't feeling any thing living without soul.They r also equal responsible for theses things


Take as many pigs alive as we can. We need to get exact information where we are lacking.



> ^Chill man! The reality is not as pathetic as you feel!


Mr. Brave heart, are you staying nearby the hotels. If you had been, you will know how pathetic it is. let me tell you, its not pathetic that we have over 100 indian killed. there are over 100 crores indians. 100 will be replaced easily. But what is pathetic is our patience.
If i had one wish to make today, i will ask for two wishes.
first for immediate change in our mindset. and second immediate change in government after operation is over.
WHY CANT THIS ****ING POPULATION OF 100 CRORE CREATE A GOOD LEADER? WHY DO WE HAVE MORONS LIKE MANMOHAN AS PM, WHO DOESN'T MATTER IN HIS SENSES OR HIGH, TALK LIKE THE SAME.
(MODS,ROHAN.. I AM SORRY,But i can't help it. I have been really hurt and at this moment, this is all i can do.)


----------



## slugger (Nov 28, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Insane





naveen_reloaded said:


> VERY SAD !!!!





iinfi said:


> This Is Easily One Of The Biggest And The Most Dangerous Terror Attack.





theKonqueror said:


> 80 dead as per Indiatimes





zyberboy said:


> its is unbelievable how can they plan such attacks even after many bomb blasts in 2008.DO WE REALLY SUCKS??





dreamcatcher said:


> WTF is India going into?? I mean is this the best the governement can provide for??





swatkat said:


> Are they _so_ incompetent? Can't they takeout few bunch of shitheads without getting themselves killed???





aditya1987 said:


> What The Fcuk is going on?





naveen_reloaded said:


> this is really turning into india`s worst terrorist attacks,..





mayanks_098 said:


> Really sad.
> When is this fcuking gonna stop!





comp@ddict said:


> WIsh I cud hit thoe guys where it really really hurts



A country whose citizens prefer appearing for Visa interview over the SSB interview is doomed to suffer *more such attacks......start saying your final prayers*

*We Indians are going to burn down India* and then move to New Jersey for that onsite assignment


----------



## amol48 (Nov 28, 2008)

Two terrorist said to be still in Taj holed up!!  *- NDTV 27 x 7*

What the f*** is going on man!! Taj was cleared off last night itself right. Now what is this then!!


----------



## trigger (Nov 28, 2008)

^^ and 12 hostages more...



krazzy said:


> You see, when the whole **** is over, the commandos _will leave._ In case they don't and decide to permanently stay here and even call their families, then we'll talk.


sicko! sicko! sicko! 
all i can say now..


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 28, 2008)

Commandoes have stormed nariman house. 3 terrorists there.


----------



## anispace (Nov 28, 2008)

> Originally Posted by vishalgupta
> 
> sicko! sicko! sicko!
> all i can say now..



^^^
+99



> "In case they don't and decide to permanently stay here and even call their families, *then we'll talk*"



Its not your F****** city man. If they want they can stay here. Nobody has to get your permission for that. It is people like you who should be thrown out of this country.


And I always thought how people like RT managed to find supporters for his party. Guess there is no scarcity of retards in this country.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 28, 2008)

call me crazy(not the a**hole here  ) but other than the cst and road firings the terrorists have only targeted rich people or the israelis.

what would have made me happy is when all these socialites would have been there at the hotel and would have been killed.common man has never even touched the taj's premises and all these mf'ers are babling about how they go there regularly and how they had a close call on wednesday.

i give a big F-U to them.these people like the terrorists have cold cash and colder hearts.my verdict is that the terrorists aptly have chosen their victims(sorry for the innocent common lives killed)

i also feel there is something fishy about the whole thing.destroying the reput of these hotels would definitely scare the NRI's and people at the top.something tells me this was not intended for us(  shouldnt have killed the ones at cst and the poor driver)

ban me for posting this but i hate rich people who pretend to live in heaven whilst we pay for their sins


----------



## krazzy (Nov 28, 2008)

anispace said:


> blah blah blah



Stop wasting your time. I don't bother about the opinions of morons like you. There are only a few people on this forum whose opinions I might care about. You are not one of them. Neither are some of the others who have replied before or will reply next by adding senseless +1 and +100.


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 28, 2008)

by the way how much time NSG will take to fix the appointment of GOD  with the terrorist?
why they r taking so much time????


----------



## Ron (Nov 28, 2008)

Wht can i say? Its terible! dam *******
Looking at this thread, One thing can be said surely, Somewht We all indians are...........
We cant live united....we fight for idiotic reasons, Like which caste is better? 

We dont take Gujarati or Marathi, Rajasthani or Bihari and so on *as one.*......
We are forgetting that outside india our identification is as INDIAN CITIZEN.......

and yes one thing more every pakistani is not terrorist............

If i wrong i am sorry but pls think it is easy to break a single stick but it  difficult to break a bundle of sticks


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2008)

^ have patience, real people r fighting real war, they won't get "medipac" in some random rooms aftr entering d premise. 

*AND, guys stop thrashing Krazzy, lets not fight among ourselves.*


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 28, 2008)

latest news : 

127 ppl dead  

30 hostages rescued from Oberoi hotel 

FBI team leaves for India ---> wow !@! 

Modi says Pak violated UN code, gives Rs1cr to victims ----> ++1


----------



## krazzy (Nov 28, 2008)

A lot of hostages saved. But there is still one terrorist in the Taj who has a hostage. The army is in contact with him. The terrorist is moving between two floors and cutting off electricity supply in Taj.

However the army assures that the Taj will be cleared in a few of hours.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

the only thing not common between Raj T and terrorists is that he is home made terrorist.

FBI team sure sounds good, but who knows if it is here to find evidences or destroy them  afterall US is provides he fodder for Pakistan


----------



## krazzy (Nov 28, 2008)

And yeah stick to Times NOW and NDTV. Other channels seriously suck.


----------



## pradeeocitm62 (Nov 28, 2008)

what comes in my mind right now is the movie "WEDNESDAY"...i guess it is the time when a common man should stand up to this and clean his house...


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

krazzy said:


> However the army assures that the Taj will be cleared in a few of hours.


But not without any loss of life, its like for how much time hostages survive. It's not game that you can head shot everyone with one pull of trigger.



pradeeocitm62 said:


> what comes in my mind right now is the movie "WEDNESDAY"...i guess it is the time when a common man should stand up to this and clean his house...


It was not a common man's wednesday, it was instead of terrorists :/


----------



## Ron (Nov 28, 2008)

krazzy said:


> And yeah stick to Times NOW and NDTV. Other channels seriously suck.



 Living in nepal.....dont hvTimes NOW and NDTV.........
Star news, Aaj tak and other

guys i want a complete detail......so suggest a gud link pls


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2008)

^use this,
*tweetgrid.com/grid?l=0&q1=mumbai


----------



## windchimes (Nov 28, 2008)

Ironically heard Lashkar-e-Toiba condems the attack. 

What difference that makes..?? It is time to got to the roots finish
all these groups for ever. Hope Mumbai will be back to routine and pray Indians
never get shattered.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> But not without any loss of life, its like for how much time hostages survive. It's not game that you can head shot everyone with one pull of trigger.



No the hostages are safe. I don't think any of the hostages have died so far. That is why this operation is taking so long. The army and the commandos cannot take any risk because of the hostages. Several commandos themselves are injured in this battle but they are making sure the hostages are safe.


----------



## pradeeocitm62 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ron said:


> Living in nepal.....dont hvTimes NOW and NDTV.........
> Star news, Aaj tak and other
> 
> guys i want a complete detail......so suggest a gud link pls


 


you can use below link for live TV 

*www.in.com/videos/watchvideo-cnn-ibn-1626373.html


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 28, 2008)

The reason that this operation is taking too long is that most of the hostages are either foreign nationals and upper class rich Indian folks which are either politically connected or important, scratch on any of 'em means loss of support,vote and note(Hindi waley i.e. Money) to these politicians. That's why its taking too long. In my opinion instead of F.B.I we should've called for S.A.S Those guys are best in hostage rescue ops and Iranian Embassy incident is one of the good examples of that. Moreover  wasn't their grand daddies who build Taj after all ?
If Mumbai bounces back to normality in just a day or two, I'll salute the spirit of Mumbai and Mumbaikars.


----------



## Infernal12 (Nov 28, 2008)

Latest Update: Press conference at "midday" with army officials where details of the operation will be disclosed to the public.

Give a gun to anyone and he starts behaving like a lion. Security HAS to be beefed up !!!


----------



## Ron (Nov 28, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> If Mumbai bounces back to normality in just a day or two, I'll salute the spirit of Mumbai and Mumbaikars.



jus saw in star plus.......
Thousands of ppl in the station to carry out their usual work!

So time to Salute them!


----------



## vish786 (Nov 28, 2008)

Whatever might be the outcome but terrorist motive is achieved, to terrorise foreigners to give a second thought for considering India for tourism(effecting various Indian bussiness chain).  Oberoi (top in world best hotel list) and Taj Hotels have the best hotel security  in India & still there's an attack ?... NOW! will any one consider coming to India... No! or probly some for various reasons.


naveen_reloaded said:


> now where are the useless politicians .. who show thier as$es only during voting time ... pathetic...
> 
> 
> useless gov and worthless politics...



check on* Narendra Modi*, he's already hit the road helping the victims(he immediately called Maharastra CM to be there for help) not all politicians are same.


----------



## trigger (Nov 28, 2008)

Ron said:


> and yes one thing more every pakistani is not terrorist............


but why is every terrorist Pakistani?


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

^^did you count our own netas, Raj T and other ?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2008)

Really sad news here. Don't blame the administration for anything you hear on the news channels, in their rush to cover the news first, their accuracy gets seriously hampered. So if you hear that the Taj has no hostages, and a few more show up, its not the fault of the police. 
The police are in fact doing a great job, and we have lost a lot of brave men who took bullets meant for civillians. 
The targets are Jews and foreigners, particularly US and UK citizens. 
This is a far more sinister attack than the ones Mumbai has seen so far but the city has bones of iron, and we will come out of this together. 

At certain unnamed people, please do not pass personal remarks on each other. If you are troubled by any post, please feel free to report it. Everyone is free to have their own beliefs, share your opinions, but don't try to impress your point of view on others. Please do not judge anyone based on their beliefs.

And please, do not hate Pakistan any more for this. A few nationals from there do not share the beliefs of the entire nation. A few of my friends from UK have told me that outside India, Pakis make the best friends they can get, even more so than fellow nationals.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 28, 2008)

Few it is, no more.

and we cannot entirely blame them too, and nor can we blame our govt and politicians that they did this and that a nd blah, it's our responsibility too.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 28, 2008)

Very Sad


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

This is not a Fight Club.... Share News and Views... but STOP Fighting over any religion or among ourselves.

If you really wanna fight... go outside and protest.... No one is proving anything right here in this Virtual World

Rest a**holes will be punished by the authorities ASAP


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 28, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Rest a**holes will be punished by the authorities ASAP



Authorities yeah, if they r not those guys themselves


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

May Be....


----------



## red_devil (Nov 28, 2008)

it is still not over !!! DAMN !! how long is this gonna take 


and as for politicians, well, they're just $hit nothing more... someone even mentioned Narendra Modi, well, he is getting into the blame game too soon..let the operations be done with and then maybe the idiots of our nation could indulge in what they do best !!


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

The only thing we can do is to spread awareness. Lets write a blog and Digg, Stumble, Reddit and Yahoo! Buzz it like hell


----------



## red_devil (Nov 28, 2008)

^ and what do you think would happen by writing blogs ??

c'mon ... it wont help the ground situation one little bit...just rambling about things on a blog page wont help..people just say things on the blog and a few days later, forget everything..

<same is the case with this thread...we all express our concerns now and then eventually we forget this thread...and again if there is a fresh attack, a new thread and same story continues>


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

So give your own idea what we can do?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2008)

- Not spread rumours (there are no fresh firings at CST, for those who have heard)
- Not get scared
- Not generate any more hate
- Donate Blood
- Support and trust authorities 
- Obey curfew


----------



## sumigizlov (Nov 28, 2008)

i think all f***** pakistanis should be banned from this forum 
they are born terrorists they are a big black spot on humanity
government should learn something from united states  and start a war on terrorist 
even if it requires operations in pakistani territory


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

^^^^

you NOOB get Lost


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 28, 2008)

Anorion said:


> Really sad news here. Don't blame the administration for anything you hear on the news channels, in their rush to cover the news first, their accuracy gets seriously hampered. So if you hear that the Taj has no hostages, and a few more show up, its not the fault of the police.
> The police are in fact doing a great job, and we have lost a lot of brave men who took bullets meant for civillians.
> The targets are Jews and foreigners, particularly US and UK citizens.
> This is a far more sinister attack than the ones Mumbai has seen so far but the city has bones of iron, and we will come out of this together.
> ...



this should be the moto....
but first clear our country from that bad guys....


----------



## sumigizlov (Nov 28, 2008)

@mrintech
because of noobs like u india is in this condition 
blaming politicians(after all they are elected by us),administrators,policeman will not serve anything 
this attack should be wake up call to everyone living in india 
we have to get tough with these pakistanis


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2008)

Anyone confirm the news, "News channels black out in mumbai"


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

sumigizlov said:


> @mrintech
> because of noobs like u india is in this condition
> blaming politicians(after all they are elected by us),administrators,policeman will not serve anything
> this attack should be wake up call to everyone living in india
> we have to get tough with these pakistanis


Psychologically you are a big Noob. Go outside and protest against whatever you feel. Go outside and do whatever you want.

What are you upto? Asking for BAN of Pakistaani in this forum? You are psychologically Noob for sure.

Go outside and face the real world and challenges, instead of howling here at forum 



sumigizlov said:


> *i think all f***** pakistanis should be banned from this forum *
> *they are born terrorists they are a big black spot on humanity*



This shows your maturity level. You are blaming the whole Community. Insane.... 

*BTW how many Pakistaani you know personally?* This is completely illogical that you are blaming a whole community


----------



## satyamy (Nov 28, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Psychologically you are a big Noob. Go outside and protest against whatever you feel. Go outside and do whatever you want.
> 
> What are you upto? Asking for BAN of Pakistaani in this forum? You are psychologically Noob for sure.
> 
> ...


@ Mrintech
Why are you supporting Pakistanis ???


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

Not supporting... I am just against the whole communal ism thing....

No hard feelings at all


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 28, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> ^Chill man! The reality is not as pathetic as you feel!



chill   when u lost some one like this i think u can chill nd go to hill.when these thing happen with u then u realize. 



anispace said:


> arey u cant just kill him. He holds important info regarding who is actually responsible for this and what they are planning next. But after the interrogation that a******* should be hanged.



u know how many terrorist is in prison from long nd some terrorist r legally free jail. 



INS-ANI said:


> Take as many pigs alive as we can. We need to get exact information where we are lacking.



its doing from long time.



satyamy said:


> @ Mrintech
> Why are you supporting Pakistanis ???



Hindu,Muslims,Christian and Sikh  in all over world all r human being its wrong to blame one whole country or religion.the person who is doing this some of them r very nice souls and human.its every where but our netas r really corrupted  they r responsible for this.Take ex of USA nothing  happen again.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Nov 28, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Anyone confirm the news, "News channels black out in mumbai"



Yes all news channels are stop from live telecast. I thought it is only for south mumbai, I m from worli. May be in whole mumbai.


----------



## Kenshin (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah all tv channels gone suddenly.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2008)

For all those bashing Pakistanis, Internationally, India has as much as a rep as Pakistan when it comes to terrorism. 
At all times, and especially at these times, it is important to think of long term peace between two countries instead of breeding hate based on a few astray individuals.


----------



## krinish (Nov 28, 2008)

Can you explain whats going on in this video?

*edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/world/2008/11/27/sidner.bpr.live.shot.chaos.cnn


----------



## red_devil (Nov 28, 2008)

mrintech said:


> So give your own idea what we can do?



well. i'm with Anorion who suggested :



Anorion said:


> - Not spread rumours (there are no fresh firings at CST, for those who have heard)
> - Not get scared
> - Not generate any more hate
> - Donate Blood
> ...



and Indian PM Manmohan Singh has reportedly called his Pak counterpart and asked him to send the ISI chief to New Delhi.

So do we see another round of diplomatic tussle ??


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 28, 2008)

n6300 said:


> and Indian PM Manmohan Singh has reportedly called his Pak counterpart and asked him to send the ISI chief to New Delhi.
> 
> So do we see another round of diplomatic tussle ??




nothing of such is going to happnd...


----------



## red_devil (Nov 28, 2008)

^ if u mean ISI chief being summoned, the info is true... all news channels are reporting about it .. and moreover the source of info for all news channels is some press release from Pak


----------



## anispace (Nov 28, 2008)

^^ yup.. reported in Paki newspaper Dawn i think. But whats the point? We will give them some proof and they will just sit on it and do nothing.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2008)

/offtopic
Couldn't resist myself from posting this, source twitter

"MISSING:Raj Thackerey.abt 5ft5,glasses,last seen screamin profanities at north indians in mumbai..."


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 28, 2008)

I've been reading this thread since yesterday.thought i'd add something.some of the members in this forum are playing the blame game- calling a whole country a terrorist nation, blaming politicians & authorities etc. Are these members any different than the people they are blaming?they are adding fuel to communalism which is the begining of terrorism.pakistan is not a terrorist nation and followers of islam are not terrorists. Terrorism starts with an idea, a belief.why are most terrorists young & educated men?its because they've been subjected to systematic brainwashing.its not easy to take away life unless you are psychologically motivated.if one wishes to end terrorism, he/she must kill the idea first.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 28, 2008)

MoS of Home department has been lambasted with Qs from the media which (not surprisingly) he is not able to answer.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

^^true
A child/teen's mind is like a mold, you can shape it into anything.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 28, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> /offtopic
> Couldn't resist myself from posting this, source twitter
> 
> "MISSING:Raj Thackerey.abt 5ft5,glasses,last seen screamin profanities at north indians in mumbai..."




well, heres the FULL text :

MISSING:Raj Thackerey.abt 5ft5,glasses,last seen screamin profanities at north indians in mumbai.finder can keep him,no return


----------



## anispace (Nov 28, 2008)

seriouly where is he? He hasnt said a single word since the attacks.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 28, 2008)

^ its just the lull before the storm.

he will be back once everything is cleared. Today mumbai is suffering because of some friggin terrorists, tomorrow, it will be under siege   from Raj and his FANBOYS !!

protesting against the use of NON-MARATHI forces on Maharashtrian soil !!


----------



## anispace (Nov 28, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Stop wasting your time. I don't bother about the opinions of morons like you. There are only a few people on this forum whose opinions I might care about. You are not one of them. Neither are some of the others who have replied before or will reply next by adding senseless +1 and +100.




yawn...  who cares what u think?


----------



## sumigizlov (Nov 28, 2008)

@ Mrintech
are u an indian or a pakistani
is your blood not boiling seing all this ****


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

sumigizlov said:


> @ Mrintech
> are u an indian or a pakistani pilla
> is your blood not boiling seing all this ****


Noob will always remain Noob.... Come here at Bhopal and I will show you what the heck is all about Communalism, if you really wanna see. 

And Scream with these kind of words, immature. 

Noob


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2008)

anispace said:


> yawn...  who cares what u think?


Why r u bringing Krazzy in everything. *Krazzy* is not *Raj* but *Raj* is *crazy*.

And @sumigizlov
WTH??!! why r u upto a whole nation, its not the people but some of them. Do u think all Indians are as divine as so called "ganges"?? 

Get d facts clear and open ur heart, try to believe the truth. So much hatred is not good for ur health. 

Go out and help the injured and donate blood.


----------



## slugger (Nov 28, 2008)

*Terrorists let go 17 Russian hostages after checking passport*

hmmmmm!!



n6300 said:


> protesting against the use of NON-MARATHI forces on Maharashtrian soil !!


-1
*Raj and Bal Thackeray* have intiated proceedings to *sue the Army and Naval Commanders* for continuously referring to *CST Railway Station* as *VT Station*

According to them this is a deliberate effort by outsiders to harm Maharashtrian pride and as a Maharahtrian they would go to any extent to prevent this misrepresentation of Railway Stations in Maharashtra.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2008)

slugger said:


> **www.thehindubusinessline.com/blnus/10281481.htm*-1
> *Raj and Bal Thackeray* have intiated proceedings to *sue the Army and Naval Commanders* for continuously referring to *CST Railway Station* as *VT Station*
> 
> According to them this is a deliberate effort by outsiders to harm Maharashtrian pride and as a Maharahtrian they would go to any extent to prevent this misrepresentation of Railway Stations in Maharashtra.


R u serious?? or joking?


----------



## sumigizlov (Nov 28, 2008)

you should first understand the meaning of communalism you noob
i have not said anything about any religion but only the state that is pakistan


----------



## slugger (Nov 28, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> R u serious?? or joking?



What do u think?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

sumigizlov said:


> you should first understand the meaning of communalism you noob
> i have not said anything about any religion but only the state that is pakistan


Whatever....  Who cares.... 

Aur haan mein terese darr Gaya....     

Chal tu jeeta mein haar gaya.... 

OK..... 

Maje Kar


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Noob will always remain Noob.... Come here at Bhopal and I will show you what the heck is all about Communalism, if you really wanna see.
> 
> And Scream with these kind of words, immature.
> 
> Noob


I reported his posts i noon but still mods have take n no action :/


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

Just ignore his posts. He is aspiring Prime Minister of India, who will destroy terrorism by destroying Pakistaani


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2008)

slugger said:


> What do u think?


I think u r joking, but "they" can do anything. Don't give them any more horrendous idea


----------



## sumigizlov (Nov 28, 2008)

and u are the mahatma gandhi of india who will stop terrorism by spreading awareness


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

767hsm.221bx said:


> I've been reading this thread since yesterday.thought i'd add something.*some of the members in this forum are playing the blame game- calling a whole country a terrorist nation, blaming politicians & authorities etc. Are these members any different than the people they are blaming?they are adding fuel to communalism which is the begining of terrorism.pakistan is not a terrorist nation and followers of islam are not terrorists.* Terrorism starts with an idea, a belief.why are most terrorists young & educated men?its because they've been subjected to systematic brainwashing.its not easy to take away life unless you are psychologically motivated.if one wishes to end terrorism, he/she must kill the idea first.


+1000


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2008)

sumigizlov said:


> and u are the mahatma gandhi of india who will stop terrorism by spreading awareness


And u r the Osama of India who wants to stop terror by terror.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/2.png
again quoting myself


> WTH??!! why r u upto a whole nation, its not the people but some of them. Do u think all Indians are as divine as so called "ganges"??
> 
> Get d facts clear and open ur heart, try to believe the truth. So much hatred is not good for ur health.
> 
> Go out and help the injured and donate blood.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 28, 2008)

Seems like Anorion's posts don't get noticed enough. 

@sumigizlov, we all feel the heat of the unfortunate and downright cowardly and horrendous acts of the recent times and we all want to kill somebody. But please try to be in your senses. Abusing fellow members here who don't go by your thoughts won't serve anything. This is a very emotional thread and don't let it run into hatred for your fellow members. You can find a lot of hate-Pakistan forums on the net, dig them. If you want a straight warning you will get it, but I try rather to be subtle for the reasons mentioned above. So please behave.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 28, 2008)

@Hitboxx, u being subtle wont help much., a cleaning up of the thread might help, IMHO


btw, things not absolutely clear right now. Some say Nariman House is secure, some dont. 
and Scotland Yard is apparently being flown into India to investigate British angle.
<this as if the FBI team flowing in was not enough  >


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 28, 2008)

My cablewallah's lines have gone kaput since evening, please somebody gimme the update on the situation.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

No one gonna reveal anything as soon as everything is clear. Sometimes fake information is also given due to privacy reasons


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2008)

It is unfair to not let people have their say. Many posts from this thread have been reported, and none of them are disobeying forum rules (borderline rule four - the controversial topics bit, but if individual posts go, the flow of the thread also goes), so in the interest of free speech, I am not deleting any threads. If any Mods feel that posts are going overboard, please take any necessary action. 

That said, please everyone here, don't hide behind the mask of the internet. Give everyone as much respect as you would if they were in front of you. This goes for people any side of the paki-bashing or govt-hating or Raj-snubbing issues. 

As Hitboxx said, this is a very emotional issue. Especially for those living in Mumbai, many of us have been directly or indirectly affected. What don't need at all right now is more hate. The international community is responding very well, and both the Scotland Yard and the FBI are on their way over. This is for investigation purposes only, our people are still battling it out with the terrorists.


----------



## blueshift (Nov 28, 2008)

Initially he was called a villain and now 'they' are making him a martyr. Such a double standard!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 28, 2008)

blueshift said:


> Initially he was called a villain and now 'they' are making him a martyr. Such a double standard!


Whom u talkin' about, buddy?


----------



## iinfi (Nov 28, 2008)

earlier tdy the Army/NSG on the roof of Nariman House showed a thumps  up sign to his counterparts as a internal communication saying he has taken his position and people arnd that place thought the encounter is over and poured on the streets.
Police are having a terrible time keeping people away.
Do these people even know AK-47 has a firing range on 1000 meters i.e 1 km?

Secondly, i will try my best not to cause a flame war here.
There v been a few people here who say whole of Pakistan cannot be blamed and common man in pakistan is is innocent etc. My point of view is, a country is judged not JUST by the people on the road or how they behave when they go to a foreign land. A country is judged by its administration's view towards its people,neighbors and everyone else at large. Pakistan in view is not a saint. They have continuously been funding, supporting, training and brain-washing people on both sides of the border (includes people well inside Indian mainland) to strike targets well inside India while at the same time suffering no MAJOR casualties on their side. 
The US on the other hand who has had intelligence about Pak using their funding towards promoting militancy in India since time immemorial, has never put pressure on Pakistan or cut diplomatic ties with them!!
In my opinion there is no reason for we INDIANS to feel sorry for pakistan or towards its people. It is a country which takes pride in keeping people of India divided communally.
Politicians in India are a different bunch which I am not going to discuss.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 28, 2008)

Ca we shut the fcuk off with the regional issue. If it had been delhi in the heart of fire, or kolkata, would you have acted the same way?? There are no raj thakreys or any madmen there. Cumon now, we are indians.We are not Marathis, not bengalis, not gujratis, but Indians in the true sense of the word. there maybe some madmen who think otherwise, but we have no right to be mad coz we are SANE.
let us greive and cheer on what terrorism has taken and given us.

This act of terrorism should open the Govt's eyes and they should take steps to drown down this act such that it never happens.

*PM has issue a press release stating that if Pakistan was found in any way behind the attack, it would have to face grievous repurcussions*


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

^^who ?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2008)

^ hey infii presented his argument in a civil fashion, try to respond without the use of explicits will you?
@infii, the government of a country also does not represent the common man there, or justify the hatred towards all of Pakistan. The Indian government aren't saints either - there are many reasons for this, one of the major ones - being one of the many ones left in the world still resorting to capital punishment. 

For all those contemplating hanging, torturing or otherwise harming the terrorists, a wise man once said many that live deserve death, and many that die deserve life. You cannot hand out life, so don't be hasty in handing out death. 

@anyone up for donating blood, call 922 222 1947 and tell them you want to donate blood. They'll get back to you when someone needs it or send an sms - type BLOOD <type blood group> and send it to 96000 97000, they will call up for donation. This information is from this site. 

This is a link for finding a blood bank near you and this is a permanent address for all blood donors in India, they will give you a heads up on any future situation too, if they are in need of your blood type.


----------



## satyamy (Nov 28, 2008)

I think all you guy are illiterate & have not read that 2 Cat 1 Monkey Story in School

What you all fools guys are doing, you are fighting from each other 

The Forum is build to Help each other by sharing & solving problems and not to do fight

If you want to fight go and help the attacked people in Mumbai, Donate Blood, fight againt terrorism 

Stop Fighting from our *"OUR OWN"* brothers and be Unite

if the fighting continues than I think I must contact some mod to close this type of thread


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 28, 2008)

> PM has issue a press release stating that if Pakistan was found in any way behind the attack, it would have to face grievous circumstances


OH REALLY ?? will he send our air force to bomb pak like US bombed Afghanistan    

can u plz quote the source ....

and sumizglov n mrintech ..dont fight...not every muslim or pakistani is a terrorist..When I was in US, I had met a very frndly colleague who happened to be Pakistani..He was very humble and very good nature wise...

The thing is that rulers in Pak and ISI always divert Pak public's mind to senseless issue of Kashmir and Mullas are adding kerosene to this fire 

Havent u seen in news mind behind Mumbai n Surat Blasts ..a software architect who works in Yahoo having 19 lakh PA as package ....when he was interrogated and asked "do u regret what have u done ? what will happen to ur wife n child" he admited without any shame "khuda unka khyal rakhega " WTF ..u see how politically brainwashed he is 

What is needed by Indian govt now instead of blaming here n there is  :

1.STOP ALL THIS MADRASSAS and arrest all mental brainwashing MAULVIS 
2. Stop all Bangladeshi Illegal Immigration. 
3. Re enact POTA
4. Secure our borders by making more recruitment in Army,naval forces and air force
5. Provide our soldiers world class facilities
6. Install working CCTVs in all prime locations and keep strong vigilance (UK police just identified the suicide bombers of Jul7 2005 by analysing 80000 tapes) 
7. Remove reservation .Unite ppl and not divide them . Put Raj in Jail / Hang him and hang any leader who does any caste/religion based politics
8. Make more coordination b/w state and central govt

But as we all know the above said steps are a far far distant dream that will never happen kyunki "SAB CHALTA HAI" (read vote bank polictics by our illiterate NETAS)

kuch nahin hoga apne INDIA ka !


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 28, 2008)

*www.rediff.com/news/2008/nov/28mumterror-pakistan-will-have-to-face-serious-consequences.htm

The NSG,the Army,the Navy and the Mumbai place deserve a round of appluase for their efforts. 

Lets join hands in applause and shout it out. *Yes, We Can*


----------



## satyamy (Nov 28, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> 6. Install working CCTVs in all prime locations and keep strong vigilance (UK police just identified the suicide bombers of Jul7 2005 by analysing 80000 tapes)


Well  Said 

We have 1000's of CCTV but only few are working


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 28, 2008)

^^ This happened in Gaffar Market Karol bagh Delhi blasts ..CCTVs were installed there but none of them was working for the last 3 yrs


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 28, 2008)

*Visas issued to all Pakis in the last 2 months are being looked into


Nariman House Captured*


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

CCTV= Cloaked Circuit TV


----------



## satyamy (Nov 28, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> *www.rediff.com/news/2008/nov/28mumterror-pakistan-will-have-to-face-serious-consequences.htm
> 
> The NSG,the Army,the Navy and the Mumbai place deserve a round of appluase for their efforts.
> 
> Lets join hands in applause and shout it out. *Yes, We Can*


*Yes, We Will*


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

iinfi said:


> earlier tdy the Army/NSG on the roof of Nariman House showed a thumps  up sign to his counterparts as a internal communication saying he has taken his position and people arnd that place thought the encounter is over and poured on the streets.
> Police are having a terrible time keeping people away.
> Do these people even know AK-47 has a firing range on 1000 meters i.e 1 km?



noobs will trouble other too :/


----------



## iinfi (Nov 28, 2008)

@Anorion:
u didnt understand wat was trying to convey. hatred towards all of Pakistan?? no, i didnt say that either.
i quote myself again 





> A country is judged by its administration's view towards its people,neighbors and everyone else at large......They have continuously been funding, supporting, training and brain-washing people on both sides of the border (includes people well inside Indian mainland) to strike targets well inside India while at the same time suffering no MAJOR casualties on their side.


Strikes inside India v been diligently planned and executed in the past as well!! They cannot happen without extensive intelligence information with the perpetrators. Questions are, who gives them arms? who gives them the money and who supports them with intelligence info?? There v been Indian govts in the past who led busses n trains to Pak extending a hand of friendship. What they got in rtn, was attacks in every form!! Common man in India is watching all this and its not his fault to think, all this problem wud be solved if Pak is wiped off the globe. 
Regarding keeping terrorists in jails is concern, buddy it will lead to another Khandahar like situation and such people will again be doing what they think they do best. jus one example.

no offense meant!! Otherwise abt Indian govt. officials not being saints i m not commenting abt it here.


----------



## satyamy (Nov 28, 2008)

mrintech said:


> CCTV= Cloaked Circuit TV


you are absolutely right


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 28, 2008)

* Paki Foreign Minister in Delhi wetting his pants over IBN's interview.*


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Havent u seen in news mind behind Mumbai n Surat Blasts ..a software architect who works in Yahoo having 19 lakh PA as package ....when he was interrogated and asked "do u regret what have u done ? what will happen to ur wife n child" he admited without any shame "*khuda unka khyal rakhega* " WTF ..u see how politically brainwashed he is


noob, kuch punya kiya hota toh accha hota 



dreamcatcher said:


> * Paki Foreign Minister in Delhi wetting his pants over IBN's interview.*


catchy lines but worthless IMO  Like as if they care.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 28, 2008)

CNN-We all know that the camps are based in Pakistan, so why dont you do something about it and not let India do anything about it??

Pak- Now let us not get emotional my son. In this time of crisis we must work together and not jump into conclusions.We are ttrying our best and this govt is what the world wants now.We are there to tackle all terror.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 28, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> CNN-We all know that the camps are based in Pakistan, so why dont you do something about it and not let India do anything about it??
> 
> Pak- Now let us not get emotional my son. In this time of crisis we must work together and not jump into conclusions.We are ttrying our best and this govt is what the world wants now.We are there to tackle all terror.


It seems Pak is best as lip service!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 28, 2008)

Switch on Times Now just now.Awesome.


----------



## afonofa (Nov 28, 2008)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> im not flaming or blaming anybody here


You did exactly that when you dragged krazzy into this. This discussion is not about krazzy or his views. He has his views and you have yours. If you say something about Raj Thackeray in the context of recent events, atleast we can connect the dots on that. But there is *absolutely no need* to drag krazzy into this current discussion, it is utter nonsense to do so.


			
				esumitkumar said:
			
		

> U r seriously sick n will never change


If subscribing to Raj Thackeray's propaganda makes krazzy sick then I feel really sorry for the grave nature of your illness as you are such an ardent fan of Modi. 


			
				esumitkumar said:
			
		

> Modi says Pak violated UN code, gives Rs1cr to victims





			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> check on Narendra Modi, he's already hit the road helping the victims(he immediately called Maharastra CM to be there for help) not all politicians are same.


India has a PM and Maharashtra has a CM. Modi's job is to worry about the state which he is the CM of. He is no one to speak on violation of a "UN code" when he allowed the violation of humanity in his state, under his govt. vish786, I'll agree with you when(referring to Modi) you say "not all politicians are the same", completely true, he is even worse. I don't need to say this but still, people don't be fooled by this facade of "concern" by Modi, it is only to further their own agenda.


rhitwick said:


> have patience, real people r fighting real war, *they won't get "medipac" in some random rooms aftr entering d premise*.






windchimes said:


> Ironically heard Lashkar-e-Toiba condems the attack.
> 
> What difference that makes..?? It is time to got to the roots finish
> all these groups for ever. Hope Mumbai will be back to routine and pray Indians
> never get shattered.


Let *LeT* come here and condemn the attack, so we can show them how much their condemnation really means to us. Throughout India's history we've weathered worse who have tried to destroy us and today we exist, they don't. No way is India or Indians ever getting shattered.



Plasma_Snake said:


> In my opinion instead of F.B.I we should've called for S.A.S Those guys are best in hostage rescue ops and Iranian Embassy incident is one of the good examples of that.If Mumbai bounces back to normality in just a day or two, I'll salute the spirit of Mumbai and Mumbaikars.


I'm glad we didn't need that. In India where we place so much importance on _atithi devo bhava_(guest is god), it would have been shameful if we needed foreign forces to eliminate these terrorists on our soil and free the hostages, a lot of whom are guests to our country. You know its true that Mumbai never stops(maybe just when it rains!), but because the weekend is almost here maybe more people will opt to go home early but had it been the beginning of the week, you would have seen the city roaring back to normal life.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> Whatever might be the outcome but terrorist motive is achieved, to terrorise foreigners to give a second thought for considering India for tourism(effecting various Indian bussiness chain).  Oberoi (top in world best hotel list) and Taj Hotels have the best hotel security  in India & still there's an attack ?... NOW! will any one consider coming to India... No!


Let the foreigners decide whether they want to come to India or not and let time decide whether these terrorist's motives were achieved or not. Those are world class hotels. Its not as if they are unbreachable Indian fortresses. So stop undermining Indian establishments and making it sound like those terrorists have achieved some kind of victory. All they achieved is a one-way ticket to _jahannum_(hell).



sumigizlov said:


> i think all *f***** pakistanis* should be banned from this forum
> *they are born terrorists* they are a big black spot on humanity
> government should learn something from united states  and start a war on terrorist
> even if it requires operations in pakistani territory


The internet is without borders. Let it remain so. You make it sound as if all pakistani's are terrorists. Do you really think that a common pakistani walking on the street is thinking on how to implement a terrorist attack on India or how to put food on the table for his family? Its true that Pakistani govt. establishments have been waging this proxy war against India and any action taken by India against them will affect the common pakistani on some level but calling for a ban on pakistanis *from this forum* is ridiculous and couter productive. 



sumigizlov said:


> we have to get tough with these *pakistanis*





sumigizlov said:


> i have not said anything about any religion but only the *state that is pakistan*


No. You have *not* been speaking against the state of Pakistan but against the people of pakistan.

This Pakistani angle, reminds me of a line from an old hindi movie 'Jhuk gaya aasman' where the hero dies before his time, due to a mistake in heaven and since the hero's body had already been cremated, his soul is transfered into the body of the man, who looks exactly like him and who was actually supposed to die. But this new body is of an evil man and the people around him hate him and everything starts getting difficult for him. So the hero asks the angel who transferred his soul about why he is being made to pay for another man's sins, and the angel answers that _"tumhe is shareer ke karmo ke phal toh bhugatne hi honge...and some more hindi which I don't remember"_ (even though your soul is of a good guy, you will have to bear the consequences of the actions of this body but once that is out of the way, rest assured that the fruits of the goodness of your soul will also be reaped by you).

If the recent statements by Pakistani president and the news from Pak PMO about ISI chief being sent to India is any indication of a possible change in Pakistan's attitude towards India, then it is a very welcome change. But Pakistan and unfortunately the people of Pakistan, will have to reap the consequences of their past and present actions before they can have any kind of redemption as far as India and ordinary Indians are concerned. Personally I find it extremely hard to believe that they will consider any evidence provided by India on this hostage crisis, when they even denied Pakistani involvment in the attack on our embassy in Kabul and this when the evidence was provided by the U.S.

 A sad update is that 5 hostages in Nariman house, probably including the Jewish rabbi and his wife, have been killed. They are survived by their young son(really young kid, maybe 2 years old), who had been released earlier alongwith his ayah(nanny).


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2008)

@infii
no offense taken at all man, feel free to speak your mind...

yes, you are perfectly right, the pak government and the ISI have been indulging in terrorist activities, and causing India a lot of grief, but removing Pak from the face of the earth is not the solution. What seems to be unfair practice in one country, is righteous in another. In our own country, the demands of those with the Hindutva agenda will give you some idea. I am NOT comparing, just illustrating an underlying motive so that all of us can understand:
Understand that these people are being forced to live in a world they don't want to live in, forced to adopt an alien lifestyle. Their very way of life is changing, and this change is inevitable. The west is ideologically raping the east, and most of us are taking it. They are not. It is sad that certain people, like these terrorists, have to respond in such a brutal manner, but this is a matter of survival. 

The attacks, are on Indian soil, but the targets are the west and the particular sect of Jews. We are caught in some kind of cross-cultural crossfire, simply because they knew that we would not be able to handle it, and that their attacks will be more sucessful here than anywhere else. 

While the security may have been lapse, and a thousand other shortcomings on the side of the police, but this is the time for lending all our help to the authorities, we can dissect the matter later.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 28, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> OH REALLY ?? will he send our air force to bomb pak like US bombed Afghanistan
> 
> can u plz quote the source ....
> 
> ...



+1. Except i do not support capital punishment.



afonofa said:


> You did exactly that when you dragged krazzy into this. This discussion is not about krazzy or his views. He has his views and you have yours. If you say something about Raj Thackeray in the context of recent events, atleast we can connect the dots on that. But there is *absolutely no need* to drag krazzy into this current discussion, it is utter nonsense to do so.
> If subscribing to Raj Thackeray's propaganda makes krazzy sick then I feel really sorry for the grave nature of your illness as you are such an ardent fan of Modi.
> 
> 
> ...



well said...


----------



## Infernal12 (Nov 28, 2008)

No more progress.......now they are saying more terrorists in Taj.
This is ridiculous, 460 commandos can't get to 25 guys, some of whom might even be injured !!!! What the HELL is going on???


----------



## int86 (Nov 28, 2008)

I would like to add a point here:
Neither the PM of India summoned the ISI cheif nor the PM of Pakistan is sending him on Manmohan's call.
ISI chief is coming to India because two years ago a MoU between PM of India and then President of Pakistant was signed in which it was agreed that in a situtation like a terrorist attack both country should help each other.
SO ISI man is coming here for helping in investigation, it just helping and nothing else.

I want to add a personal opinion here that neither Pakishtan nor India is in a situation to declare a war. One is poor and other will become poor after the war.


----------



## anispace (Nov 28, 2008)

did anybody catch the interview of Pakistan foreign min. Mahmood Qureshi taken by Prannoy Roy on NDTV. Prannoy was almost fuming with anger. 

I thought he was gonna almost scream at Qureshi or something for Pakistan`s attitude towards Lashkar and other gangs. But he still kept his calm.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 28, 2008)

anispace said:


> did anybody catch the interview of Pakistan foreign min. Mahmood Qureshi taken by Prannoy Roy on NDTV. Prannoy was almost fuming with anger.
> 
> I thought he was gonna almost scream at Qureshi or something for Pakistan`s attitude towards Lashkar and other gangs. But he still kept his calm.


Any online video link?


----------



## anispace (Nov 28, 2008)

Infernal12 said:


> No more progress.......now they are saying more terrorists in Taj.
> This is ridiculous, 460 commandos can't get to 25 guys, some of whom might even be injured !!!! What the HELL is going on???



do u know how big the Taj hotel is? See it on TV dude. Its not so easy for them to search each and every room so fast. The terrorists have a 1000 places to hide. The commandos are doing their best. Just be calm and support them man.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

*LIVE NEWS Here*

*edition.cnn.com/video/flashLive/live.html?stream=stream2


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

Infernal12 said:


> No more progress.......now they are saying more terrorists in Taj.
> This is ridiculous, 460 commandos can't get to 25 guys, some of whom might even be injured !!!! What the HELL is going on???


it isn't easiy to kill them with hostages, any wrong move can cost civilians lives. I fear not many will survive :/


----------



## Infernal12 (Nov 28, 2008)

int86 said:


> I want to add a personal opinion here that neither Pakishtan nor India is in a situation to declare a war. One is poor and other will become poor after the war.


 
i know this is your personal opinion, but it's equally true that pakistan has always "officially" said that it does not support terror, but it does.



anispace said:


> did anybody catch the interview of Pakistan foreign min. Mahmood Qureshi taken by Prannoy Roy on NDTV. Prannoy was almost fuming with anger.
> 
> I thought he was gonna almost scream at Qureshi or something for Pakistan`s attitude towards Lashkar and other gangs. But he still kept his calm.


yes, this attitude will be their undoing, i hope.



T159 said:


> it isn't easiy to kill them with hostages, any wrong move can cost civilians lives. I fear not many will survive :/


hostages are now recued, and in any case, this is unprecedented, its taking far too long. Not trying to contradict your opinion, just pointing out that this has been mismanaged.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> it isn't easiy to kill them with hostages, any wrong move can cost civilians lives. I fear not many will survive :/


And they were not the typical civilians. Few were emminent people of their field. So it would cost more than lives.

It like we have not lost just 3 top cop lives, but a lot through it such as intelligent brains, leaders, etc.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

*LIVE NEWS Here*

*edition.cnn.com/video/flashLive/live.html?stream=stream2



*Causalities:*

*edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/11/28/india.attacks/index.html

*Pakistan denies role in 'heinous crime' in Mumbai:* *edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/11/28/india.attacks.responsibility/index.html

*Latest NEWS Updates via Blog:**cnnwire.blogs.cnn.com/

These sources are giving some information that are not shown on TV along with Names etc.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 28, 2008)

afonofa said:


> India has a PM and Maharashtra has a CM. Modi's job is to worry about the state which he is the CM of.


So the other state CM has to wait & watch till the neighbouring state is destroy.  Wow @ your narrowmindedness.

Then dont expect any help from ur neighbours when a terrorist has a gun pointed at ur head, anyway its none of their bussiness.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 28, 2008)

To hell with your internal squabbling. Keep fighting amongst yourselves and watch this nation burn. We're so eager to blame the govt. for everything and look what we're doing over here.

*Anyways, there's gonna be a press-conference by the NSG very shortly at The Taj.*


----------



## mrintech (Nov 28, 2008)

*a4.vox.com/6a00d09e4e067ebe2b00e398bba9840003-320pi
*NOW Please STOP Fighting and share NEWS and VIEWS here*


----------



## Pat (Nov 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> it isn't easiy to kill them with hostages, any wrong move can cost civilians lives. I fear not many will survive :/



Well, the official announcement said that there are no more hostages in Taj.



dreamcatcher said:


> * Paki Foreign Minister in Delhi wetting his pants over IBN's interview.*



Rajdeep was brilliant in the interview and so was Arnab Goswami (from Times Now) when they were talking to the ex-Pakistani Foreign Minister. Hats off to both of them.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

Pat said:


> Well, the official announcement said that there are no more hostages in Taj.


official is new temporary !


----------



## windchimes (Nov 29, 2008)

Israel is slamming India for the death of the Jewish Family  according to the
latest updates in Headlines Today for NSG's mismanaged operation and for turning
down their offer to help


----------



## lalitnagda (Nov 29, 2008)

It was all well hosted and well casted drama for a common man.

I guess some top level people from our country might be partially aware of this and may have their hand in the same for which they might have received millions of dollars.

not to mention the involvement of the politicians.

as it is logical that many people may get killed. the military and police did not stormed the hotel at the night itself after cutting the power of the hotel.

After what happened i feel it is quite logical that the terrorists would die but one has to see that they accomplished their mission with the help of our politicians, police and military.

I personally feel that apart from killing them our goal should have been on stopping them before they could accomplish their mission for which we failed miserably.

secondly the police just stood there watching and waited for the military forces to arrive from delhi and other places. that means if someone attacks mumbai we have no defense ready and will have to wait till forces arrive from outer states.

Also our country claiming to have the largest military in numbers was held hostage by hardly 20 people.

Personally i think we should stop paying the taxes and oppose the wrong people from standing in the elections. hardcore criminals like arun gawli, bhai thakur and papu kalani are given protection at the cost of our life and our hard earned money.

Whay blame the others (pakistan and dawood) when the fault lies in our backyard.

I think now it is time we have had enough. we all citizens should form a group to fight against the corruption and politicians to secure our country and the future of our children. Other wise i see another afganistan and a pakistan in the making.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

You posted your opinion here too: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103096  

Bhai TITANIC doob chuka hai


----------



## lalitnagda (Nov 29, 2008)

sorry that was by mistake


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## lalitnagda (Nov 29, 2008)

every thing will be forgotten by the next week life will become normal and there will be another attack in form of bomb blasts or terror attacks in another 3-6 months. and this sequence will continue until people dont loose their cool and till they react. 

come on guys our security is in our hands lets not others rule us

Naya daur hai, nayi umang hai, aab hai nayaai kahani HUM HINDUSTAANI


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

lalitnagda said:


> every thing will be forgotten by the next week life will become normal and there will be another attack in form of bomb blasts or terror attacks in another 3-6 months. and this sequence will continue until people dont loose their cool and till they react.
> 
> come on guys our security is in our hands lets not others rule us
> 
> Naya daur hai, nayi umang hai, aab hai nayaai kahani HUM HINDUSTAANI


Bhai yahan sabka KHOON kahul raha hai... tum idea do ki Kranti kaise laaye.... 8)


----------



## lalitnagda (Nov 29, 2008)

first thing should be that we should all get together and gather as many people and throw the corrupt leaders out.

like the people did in french revolution.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

lalitnagda said:


> first thing should be that we should all get together and gather as many people and throw the corrupt leaders out.
> 
> like the people did in french revolution.


Good... But as soon as the initiative is taken, again there will be a mass fight/corruption between BJP and Congress Supporters...

Am I wrong?


----------



## karnivore (Nov 29, 2008)

lalitnagda said:


> first thing should be that we should all get together and gather as many people and throw the corrupt leaders out.


And replace them with another bunch of corrupt leaders ?



lalitnagda said:


> like the people did in french revolution.


What followed french revolution is lovingly called "Reign of Terror". Are u ready for that too


----------



## afonofa (Nov 29, 2008)

vish786 said:
			
		

> Wow @ your narrowmindedness.


*l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/54.gif get well soon.



			
				mrintech said:
			
		

> Bhai yahan sabka KHOON kahul raha hai... tum idea do ki Kranti kaise laaye


_*idhar*__ chalo, koi na koi idea toh milega hi_ (lets go there, we can figure something out). Anyone interested in brainstorming some ideas on what we can really do or not do, post in that thread.

welcome karnivore *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/110.gif now where is Aberforth...


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 29, 2008)

You guys are talking of blo*dy fck** optimism ... i was supposed to meet my cousin who was staying in taj. not knowing of the ugly macabre takin place i happened to be there right in front of the taj when the bodies were being taken out ... people were in shock while most of them including me were in denial .... grenades were exploding left & right .. bullets were being fired ... i was terrified & stunned ..it was like a full blown war ...

and to the guy who praised mumbai's resilient spirit --u just don't know anything .Do you ?? U must be a mah politician or u must be watching too much tv ...Most people risk their lives knowing that if they don't ,their spouses ,relatives wud die in hunger anyway .. 
i just hope that mumbai doesn't rise from the ashes this time . it's the only way the politicos wud do anything  .. if any of u feel offended by the statement u either have a really thick skin or u r brain dead . 
Even so Sue me , i will live ...

As a knee jerk reaction we have been ordered to pack our bags from india and return when teh situations better . So far we have refused ... instinctively i called the american consul general and he had no clue as to what shud i do to help out ... the usual remain calm , remain indoors fking crap ...  

Even with all this happening the shitface ome min had the audacity to come out on national tv and ask us to remain calm .. shudn't someone come out n say that i screwed up and i accept the responsibility for all the attacks..


----------



## Anorion (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok 10 people came to Mumbai
4 went to the Taj
2 went to CST
2 went to the Trident
2 went to Nariman House
all the ten are accounted for, I am wondering who went and blew up the taxi??


----------



## enticer86 (Nov 29, 2008)

mehra.rakesh said:


> Even with all this happening the shitface ome min had the audacity to come out on national tv and ask us to remain calm .. shudn't someone come out n say that i screwed up and i accept the responsibility for all the attacks..



So true... Another thing which is bothering me is where is the hardcore Maharashtrian raj thackeray? Someone pls ask him how many maharashtrians of his sena/party/whatever did actually go and help the victims or commandos? Did he even has the guts to just go and visit the Taj?


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 29, 2008)

HAPPY NEWS :

Taj siege ends; terrorists gunned down

29 Nov 2008, 0916 hrs IST, PTI

Security forces have freed the Taj hotel after an intense night-long firing amid a series of explosions, with three terrorists gunned down by the commandos.

    * Qaida in partnership with Lashkar in India
    * Complete coverage of Mumbai terror attack
    * Watch: Updates on Mumbai terror attack


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> So true... Another thing which is bothering me is where is the hardcore Maharashtrian raj thackeray?


*Jab NSG aur Military aati hai to sabki SuSu Nikal Jaati hai  *

He might be Pissing Somewhere 



Anorion said:


> Ok 10 people came to Mumbai
> 4 went to the Taj
> 2 went to CST
> 2 went to the Trident
> ...




*Detective Anorion 007*


----------



## enticer86 (Nov 29, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *Jab NSG aur Military aati hai to sabki SuSu Nikal Jaati hai  *
> 
> He might be Pissing Somewhere



Lol.. am soo pissed off with him.. and shivraj patil too


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 29, 2008)

According to Reports there were more than 20 terrorists involved

4 terrorists were supposedly staying at the Taj for more than 3 2 months.They had moved in as chefs or helpers and taking note of the passages and the layout of the hotel.A few terrorists checked into the Taj on Tuesday and broke free when they got the sign.The guns were smuggled in by the millitants who were stationed in the kitchen

3 terrorists have been captured and they have already led to a huge upliftment in the investigation.its confirmed that the millitants came from Pakistan.Some media reports say that there were some terroists who hailed from bangladesh.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

*Mumbai Attack: First International Challenge for Obama:* *online.wsj.com/article/SB122781446844662087.html?mod=special_page_campaign2008_mostpop

Obama Kuch Karo


----------



## krazzy (Nov 29, 2008)

Anorion said:


> Ok 10 people came to Mumbai
> 4 went to the Taj
> 2 went to CST
> 2 went to the Trident
> ...



My guess it was just placed in a moving taxi. The taxi continued to move up north and when it reached here in Vile-Parle (less than a kilometre away from where I live) it blew up. It wasn't a grenade. It sounded much bigger, like the ones they used in the trains.


----------



## Laser_dude (Nov 29, 2008)

*MARCOS  (Marine Commandos)  not  NSG*

*voanews.com/english/images/AP_India_MumbaiCommandos_27.jpg

These were actually the guys who rescued the hostages .........

The Helicopter which dropped commandos over Nariman House........was navy with MARCOS in it.
*
Some Info and Trivia about Marcos **en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MARCOS_(India)
*
Official website* *www.bharat-rakshak.com/NAVY/Marines.html

*An informative video about them* *in.youtube.com/watch?v=neO1KLN9z84


----------



## karnivore (Nov 29, 2008)

I WANT TO LIVE, said the arrested terrorist, if this news is to be believed.

I guess there is a severe shortage of virgins upstairs.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 29, 2008)

karnivore said:


> I guess there is a severe shortage of virgins upstairs.


Or perhaps he knows that there will be around 200 people waiting up there ready to kick his ass when he gets there.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 29, 2008)

karnivore said:


> I WANT TO LIVE, said the arrested terrorist, if this news is to be believed.
> 
> I guess there is a severe shortage of virgins upstairs.





krazzy said:


> Or perhaps he knows that there will be around 200 people waiting up there ready to kick his ass when he gets there.



Up? Nay. That boy is going DOWN. *cache.hyves-static.net/images/smilies/default/smiley_devil.gif


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol yeah, I heard tht on TV, (f*** fool, he's got no chance)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 29, 2008)

BREAKING NEWS!!!

Raj Thakrey has asked Marathis to join the NSG and the Indian Army as soon as possbile. All marathis who join the Army are to provided with a lifetime supply of Raj Vada Pau with extra potatoes and complimentory sauce.Raj Thakrey reportedly had a heart attack when he saw the sheer audacity of Punjabis and Biharis in a joint effort to save Mumbai.


----------



## Ron (Nov 29, 2008)

^^LOL


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 29, 2008)

Do you think India is capable of giving  response similar to Israels' given after Black September incident? I think we as a people are but the fuggin' Politicians won't allow. These S.O.Bs are so hungry for the "Kursi" that they wud even pimp their Ma and have already sold their souls to the devil. They wud even make a "Gathbandhan Sarkar" with these Terrorists if the chance comes. I don't get it that why don't they get the fact that in a way these Terrorists are reducing their Vote Bank. When will they act?
I as on my part have decided to go the hacking way even if it means learning it by myself for a year or 2 but I won't let this go unanswered. If we Geeks are good at something then we should use it for our nation for once. If such attack would have happened in China, we would have definitely seen such reprisal by both Army and the Chinese hacker community.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!
> 
> Raj Thakrey has asked Marathis to join the NSG and the Indian Army as soon as possbile. All marathis who join the Army are to provided with a lifetime supply of Raj Vada Pau with extra potatoes and complimentory sauce.Raj Thakrey reportedly had a heart attack when he saw the sheer audacity of Punjabis and Biharis in a joint effort to save Mumbai.


*ihasahotdog.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/funny-dog-pictures-cone-lol.jpg


----------



## krinish (Nov 29, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!
> 
> Raj Thakrey has asked Marathis to join the NSG and the Indian Army as soon as possbile. All marathis who join the Army are to provided with a lifetime supply of Raj Vada Pau with extra potatoes and complimentory sauce.Raj Thakrey reportedly had a heart attack when he saw the sheer audacity of Punjabis and Biharis in a joint effort to save Mumbai.


 

He is such a shame for our country. An mumbaikar, a Bangalorean and Delhite(true indians) have all laid down their lives for our country and many more have died.
Raj is a no different from these hate embracing terrorist.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

Jab NSG or Military aati hai tab koi Raj(a) Nai hota. Agar wo waha pe jaata to usko sabse pehle goli maarte


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm just waiting for these politicians to come out of their cozy little bungalows, now that everything is over. This time even the media has fearlessly displayed their anger and disgust for our 'leaders' on live TV.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

Go for PM Election....  No other option.... the present sarkaar is corrupt.... Apne Atal Bihari Ji ke samay mein aisa ta tha kya regularly????


----------



## krinish (Nov 29, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Go for PM Election....  No other option.... the present sarkaar is corrupt.... Apne Atal Bihari Ji ke samay mein aisa ta tha kya regularly????


 
Either way mate, its like jumping from fire to grenade ladden ground.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

So lets remain seated like a Noob at Home and share our views right here in this thread, which is read by around 20-30 peoples regularly.

And also wait for another terrorist attack in near future and there will be again a new thread here. And again we will start discussing and cursing various people.

*The thing that India lacks is Consensus between people. Rest if consensus is developed here in India on a Genuine basis, we will rock the world. Bet You All...!!!*


----------



## krinish (Nov 29, 2008)

mrintech said:


> So lets remain seated like a Noob at Home and share our views right here in this thread, which is read by around 20-30 peoples regularly.
> 
> And also wait for another terrorist attack in near future and there will be again a new thread here. And again we will start discussing and cursing various people.
> 
> *The thing that India lacks is Consensus between people. Rest if consensus is developed here in India on a Genuine basis, we will rock the world. Bet You All...!!!*


 
So what is your point? What do you want us to do? Start a website www.wewillnotvote.com or boycottelections.com???  or something like that?
Im ready to pitch in mate, even if it is question of life and death.


----------



## krinish (Nov 29, 2008)

mrintech said:


> So lets remain seated like a Noob at Home and share our views right here in this thread, which is read by around 20-30 peoples regularly.
> 
> And also wait for another terrorist attack in near future and there will be again a new thread here. And again we will start discussing and cursing various people.
> 
> *The thing that India lacks is Consensus between people. Rest if consensus is developed here in India on a Genuine basis, we will rock the world. Bet You All...!!!*


 
The website was playing up a bit, edited.....


----------



## mrintech (Nov 29, 2008)

Here I go.... Giving a Silly Example
Quoting from this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103093

*Two New members free up their mind saying as follows:*



vishal.rewari said:


> can`t we use our satellites to track down terrorist groups ?





iSLaND said:


> > If govt. does collect tax, its govt.'s duty to protect us.
> 
> > Its not ONLY govt.'s duty to protect us. we all have a great responsibility.
> 
> ...



They contributed whatever was running in their mind. Immediately we got a reply as follows:



amitava82 said:


> @iSLaND: Been watching a lot of movies lately?



I am not saying that amitava82 is crushing the idea, maybe that time he was joking. But the thing is that some person takes this seriously and psychologically starts feeling that *MayBe I am wrong and stops contributing to threads*.

No Matter How old a person is(age)... No Matter what is the Gender.... No matter whether he is a Newbie/old member here in forum, *

we need ideas, we need valuable opinions. If these ideas are tinsy-winsy we must work/discuss to make them Big. If Ideas are too big, we must bring it down to executable level by discussion.

Only after this consensus is created. Crushing Idea because they are silly/useless/too big will results in nothing

*I agree with krinish I lack ideas, but there are whole lot of persons going through this thread*, they might be having some ideas. Lets share them with us all and we will discuss it's consequences/possibilities/brickbats in a friendly manner and I bet you at last some consensus can be made/ some conclusion can be derived.


Atleast we all make consensus right here (no matter whether we are 20 or 30)... than we will go to higher level

I wrote what I think 
*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 29, 2008)

mrintech for prez!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 29, 2008)

Ours is a country where people always take things for granted,look upon movie & tv celebrities as gods & goddesses & do not care about anyone.most of the people keep themselves updated on bollywood gossip but do not know about the launch of chandrayaan.most youngsters do not know the name of the prez,they do not know who dr. A.P.J Abdul kalam is or what his contributions are.people of historical importance who shaped the nation are forgotten but movie heroes are their idols.the media is equally to blame.agree or not we lack genuine patriotism,our society is hollow & crippled.people pass out of IIT's & run off to the US. Rich men & women live cozily in their warm homes,eat at dominoes while farmers commit suicidd.we buy branded clothes & talk of progress when young children lie naked on the streets.what we need right now is an awareness campaign.we as a people must get involved.we need a leader who is dynamic & respects the country.someone who can change the way this country's population thinks & acts.i think its time the youth of the country took matters into their own hands.


----------



## lalitnagda (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi pals

Today morning I was watching the tv where they showed the people who died fighting to secure our lives. My blood boiled on listening to Lata’s song “aaye mere watan ke logo-n, Zaara aank me bhar lo paani, zo shaeed huye hai unki zara yaad karo qurbani”

I was wondering what is the value of their lives, as without caring for their families and dependants they died fighting to secure us.  Government has allotted some money to their families which will take months to reach them and not until providing a bunch of documents and giving ample bribes. 

Weeks will pass by everything will become normal and for the next couple of weeks we will hear politicians and political parties making big claims but no action will be taken. And we will peacefully await the next attack. 

After attack on kargil we did nothing 
Thousands of our army men die in Kashmir like insects protecting us nobody is bothered
Bomb blasts in various cities no action being taken
Attack on ashram in Gujarat no action being taken
A handful of people held the main city to ransom no action will be taken 
A bunch of politicians for their benefit held the city to ransom killed many people and did destruction worth crores no action being taken.

One day india will gradually give in to terrorism and collapse. I still wonder till now why the common peasants like you and me are being killed why no harm is done to any politician. 

What ever may happen we will not retaliate since we are extra peace loving people 

Till how much time we will bear all this. I request all the people wake up now. Now is the time to leave our gandhigiri and show some action. Otherwise some day our children too will be killed like insects.  And the entire world will be entertained in 24 hr news by their death. 

Can any one comment if had this been done in USA, Israel, Russia, France or china what would have happened aftermath


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 29, 2008)

I seriously pin my hope on Sonia Gandhi wishing she  pulls off what her mother-in-law did back in 1984 and I betchya that no one's gone kill her for this, this time


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 29, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!
> 
> Raj Thakrey has asked Marathis to join the NSG and the Indian Army as soon as possbile. All marathis who join the Army are to provided with a lifetime supply of Raj Vada Pau with extra potatoes and complimentory sauce.Raj Thakrey reportedly had a heart attack when he saw the sheer audacity of Punjabis and Biharis in a joint effort to save Mumbai.




lol

i guess u watch India Tv


----------



## Mystic (Nov 29, 2008)

767hsm.221bx said:


> Ours is a country where people always take things for granted,look upon movie & tv celebrities as gods & goddesses & do not care about anyone.most of the people keep themselves updated on bollywood gossip but do not know about the launch of chandrayaan.most youngsters do not know the name of the prez,they do not know who dr. A.P.J Abdul kalam is or what his contributions are.people of historical importance who shaped the nation are forgotten but movie heroes are their idols.the media is equally to blame.agree or not we lack genuine patriotism,our society is hollow & crippled.people pass out of IIT's & run off to the US. Rich men & women live cozily in their warm homes,eat at dominoes while farmers commit suicidd.we buy branded clothes & talk of progress when young children lie naked on the streets.what we need right now is an awareness campaign.we as a people must get involved.we need a leader who is dynamic & respects the country.someone who can change the way this country's population thinks & acts.i think its time the youth of the country took matters into their own hands.



And the reality check: Average youth is whatever-we're-cool-whine kind of person. So, yea, awareness might help a lot. About the leader, hmm, we're waiting for the person since a long time. It could be you, guy on the other street, who who who? revolutionary movements?
Anyway, who ever come up with an idea, it'd also have to change the mindset of current society, culture, even religion, and not just government. We're all responsible for everything that happens.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 29, 2008)

c this ... *specials.rediff.com/news/2008/nov/29sld1-public-reaction-terror-attack.htm
i m really shocked ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 29, 2008)

F*cking pathetic.

*im.rediff.com/news/2008/nov/29sldmar1.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2008)

RIP 4 those who died in this attack...


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> F*cking pathetic.
> 
> *im.rediff.com/news/2008/nov/29sldmar1.jpg



opportunist sh!te


----------



## red_devil (Nov 29, 2008)

WTF!! politicians swooping too low for their own good.

someone please tear/burn that poster/banner !!


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2008)

But the F******* thing is politicians have already started using this to gather votes.

Like today I received this:

"Bhagwan chahe maaf kare na kaare, Terrorists ka GOD ke saath appointment fix karna ARMY ka kaam, aur kesh ko sambhalna hamara."- A BJP candidate whose name I don't rcall

I mean WTH!!!!


----------



## red_devil (Nov 29, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> "Bhagwan chahe maaf kare na kaare, Terrorists ka GOD ke saath appointment fix karna ARMY ka kaam, aur *kesh* ko sambhalna hamara."-




KESH ??? doesn't that mean hair ??? 

now is it a typo from you or have u got the msg in the same words ??


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2008)

desh , sorry typo!!


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

Like as if those politcians were on 1 year army community service. Assloles.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 29, 2008)

bloody politicians.. the worst kind of opportunistic people.

btw, has Raj T.., made any public statement yet ???

< i haven't heard from him on national TV... has he given any statements on marathi tv channels?? >


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2008)

What do u xpect him to say?


----------



## Mystic (Nov 29, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> But the F******* thing is politicians have already started using this to gather votes.
> 
> Like today I received this:
> 
> ...



It sounded more as Cash, neither Desh or Kesh.


----------



## pr.itdude (Nov 29, 2008)

First of all i condemn this terrorist attack in Mumbai and really salutes those soldiers who fought for us, the civilians without thinking about their lives and dependents. And pray as a true Indian in support of our brothers and sisters who have lost their lives in Mumbai.

Now regarding the political view about this attack, I just want to add that where were those politicians when there were the scenario of war in Mumbai.
No one even thought of going there and showing some concern.
Where was Mr. Raj Thakrey and his supporters, why didnt they took the position and fought for their "mumbai manoosh". Indian politics is so mean that no politician think of people, they just know how to satisfy their selfish means. They are dividing India on saying he is mumbaikar and he is north indian/south indian. But they are not able to understand that we are Indians and we can fight to the terror only being as Indian not mumbaikar or delhite. 

This is not the situation where one party can say that if we were in "satta" then there would be better situation. This only conveys how mean they are for getting the "kursi". They have to unite together, leaving their personal problems, regional or religious differences. There is an utter need of clearing the mindset about terrorism nationally and internationally. The time has come where the speeches are not to be given but to fight for it.

Infact, we should take this attack in other way which shows the Indian Agencies their faces. Whenever there is some problem like this everyone thinks himself as Indian thus uniting India. There is an urgence of making our forces more powerful in terms of weapons, technology and training.
Everything that our soldiers/policemen have is outdated. Think once that how damage and lives would have been saved if Mumbai Police shot those terrorist in first attempt. They just have a service revolver, how can they fight with those AK-47. Thats the reality bite and need to be changed. At last, i just want to suggest our Government/Agencies to take some help or suggestions from the American Agencies that how they tackle terrorist so well that there were no attack of any kind after 9/11....? What they have and what we don't.
Jai Hind.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a wish - when Raj T comes out to spread his hatred again, I wish people would pelt him with stones and make him flee for his life. Where the f*ck was he all this time? And those utter c*nts who support his ideology and harass innocent people based on their state of belonging, I hope the same fate befalls them as well. "Well-wishers of 'Marathi manoos'", my central-Indian arse.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 29, 2008)

*img46.imageshack.us/img46/1693/image001nv8.th.gif


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 29, 2008)

^ Yeh kaya hai???!!!


----------



## abhishek_734 (Nov 29, 2008)

we indians have a very bad habit of trying to keep everyone happy.why r we busy in making friendship with pakistan.everytime a terrorist attack takes place,we get complete evidence of pak's hand in it.but still we do not stop our trains and buses to pakistan.we should break all our contacts with pak.this whole thing of friendship is only helping terrorists.what good will we get even if pakistan becomes our friend considering it to be a very small country as compared to india.instead we shud focus more on strenghting our relation with some comparable country like china,russia,us etc.close all borders with pakistan,no trade nothing,let them remain underdeveloped.why shud we care abt them when they r nurturing terrorism.

also i think it is useless to blame pak again and again after the attacks.kutte ki tedhi dum kabhi sidhi nahi hoti.we should rather increase our defence.and dont expect the politicians and our "intellectual" PM to do anything.they have many other imp things to do.(like thinking abt their vote bank etc).these people didnt do anything when mumbai was burning few days by acts of MNS when the source(raj Thakre) was in mumbai.how can u expect them to do anything when the source is outside the country.even if the whole incident is over ,they r just busy in analysing things,they dont have any concrete plan for the future.and also they r busy as the election is near.They r only counting how many attacks took place in the reign of the opposition party.

after the whole thing is now over,i can see a strange happiness all over the news channels and in the statements of politicians.WHY R WE HAPPY?Bcoz we killed 9 men and captured 1 man to know the whole story.these 10 had come to india just to do suicide.they wud have killed anyway.r we happy bcoz our only 200 men died when abt 5000 men were to be killed.r we happy bcoz we lost only our 20 great officers( I Salute Them) in rescue operation?and finally r we happy that once again we got evidence against pakistan(that means its not our fault).

I think the time has come when everyone should protect himself and his countrymen by his own means.dont blame or trust the politicians.now it has become the matter of predator and prey.dont let urself and ur countrymen become the prey.do whatever u can do to save ur country.use ur intellectual skills.like if u r a hacker,hack their sites,if u r a surfer,take out a bit of ur time searching for sites on terrorism,maybe u may get some imp info before an attack ,if u own a site or r a mediaperson,spread awareness among people.u r going to market,always be alert.make full use of ur abilities in curbing terrorism.its all abt awareness and our unity.if we remain united no terrorist can even touch us.

It felt me cry when i saw the last journey of three great heroes on the tv today.May their Souls rest in peace.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 29, 2008)

Nobody is going to do anything that's why I'm doing what I've decided to do and formed B.N.R.S. Only Deeply patriotic and highly motivated and Interested folks may join.
And b4 u ask, yes I always wanted to go for Armed Forces but was diagnosed with weak eyesight in class 8th so couldn't but by my earlier promised ways, I'm sure gonna give 'em payback.


----------



## swatkat (Nov 30, 2008)

This jerk says Mumbai attack was a small incident!? It was a big shock/loss/disgrace for India, and they are saying it's a small incident....
*ibnlive.in.com/news/rr-patil-has-a-language-problem-calls-attack-small/79380-3.html
Sorry if it's already posted...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 30, 2008)

swatkat said:


> This jerk says Mumbai attack was a small incident!? It was a big shock/loss/disgrace for India, and they are saying it's a small incident....
> *ibnlive.in.com/news/rr-patil-has-a-language-problem-calls-attack-small/79380-3.html
> Sorry if it's already posted...



Probably for this dumbass, a BIG incident will be when he gets gastric trouble. These politicians are all the same.


----------



## pimpom (Nov 30, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I have a wish - when Raj T comes out to spread his hatred again, I wish people would pelt him with stones and make him flee for his life. Where the f*ck was he all this time? And those utter c*nts who support his ideology and harass innocent people based on their state of belonging, I hope the same fate befalls them as well. "Well-wishers of 'Marathi manoos'", my central-Indian arse.


He was probably cowering behind barricaded doors as far away from the scene as possible.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 30, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Nobody is going to do anything that's why I'm doing what I've decided to do and formed B.N.R.S. Only Deeply patriotic and highly motivated and Interested folks may join.
> And b4 u ask, yes I always wanted to go for Armed Forces but was diagnosed with weak eyesight in class 8th so couldn't but by my earlier promised ways, I'm sure gonna give 'em payback.



 What exactly B.N.R.S is?


----------



## x3060 (Nov 30, 2008)

well, i don't think even this incident is gonna make any effect on people, we humans have horrible short term memory, soon life will get back to normal ,people will act as nothing really happened, until next blast......

just like the mumbai flood...

in this world, nothing really changes.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 30, 2008)

^^ if ur world refers to India .. ur rite


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 30, 2008)

Mystic said:


> What exactly B.N.R.S is?


Black November Response Squad, a sleeper cell in-training aimed at Countering and Destroying Terror Networks and the aiding agencies. Details are classified. 
Thanks to my folks that at least if something happens here, which is highly unlikely as my city is the Terrorists Crossroad, we are fully equipped and by that I mean having a small stockpile of Arms and Ammo.


----------



## afonofa (Nov 30, 2008)

mehra.rakesh said:


> and to the guy who praised mumbai's resilient spirit --u just don't know anything .Do you ?? U must be a mah politician or u must be watching too much tv ...Most people risk their lives knowing that if they don't ,their spouses ,relatives wud die in hunger anyway ..
> i just hope that mumbai doesn't rise from the ashes this time . it's the only way the politicos wud do anything  ..


Incase you were referring to me, let me tell you that I'm definitely not a politician and I'm no stranger to the fear and confusion one experiences when terrorism comes close to hitting home. As far as Mumbai's resilience goes, without going into any details, I praised it not for political but for personal reasons, connected to the bomb blasts in Mumbai's local trains. Its really unfortunate(and shocking) that you had to witness terrorism first hand. It is not possible for anyone to imagine what you must have gone through. I don't want to get into any argument with you but I can tell you that even if Mumbai would not rise from the ashes, it will not change the attitude of the politicians(all of them irrespective of their political party) we have in India. All they will do, is move on to the next big city of India and continue to leech from it. As for Mumbai, come monday, Mumbai(and India) will be back to business.

An update on the pakistani angle, while he was in India and giving an interview, the pakistani foreign minister was trying to act righteous and on the question of the ISI chief visiting India, he said "blah blah blah *My govt. will extend all cooperation* blah blah blah *Yes he will come!*". Incase anybody missed it, the pakistani govt. has said that the ISI chief will not be coming to India, instead they will be sending a representative. Something must have happened in that meeting between the pakistani president and their army chief but I did not think that the great and noble country of pakistan would go back on its offer of *ALL COOPERATION.* 

It's not just Mumbai, but every coastal city of India is under threat. If these terrorists can get in with such a huge cache of conventional weapons, then the only thing stopping them from getting a nuclear or a chemical weapon into Mumbai or any other coastal city, is that they have not been able to acquire such a weapon *yet*. Considering pakistan's attitude and recent events, they don't need to launch a missile to nuke India anymore. Even _*when*_ such an attack happens pakistan will say since you don't have any "proof" that means we are not involved and our netas may buy that bullsh!t and stuff it down our throats. Maybe this attack on Mumbai could even be a test run of their new 'system' before the real attack. It's actually worrying to see no Indian politician(or the media or the intellectuals or anybody) reviewing the threat of nuclear terrorism in the light of the recent attack on Mumbai.

One way or the other India has to get pakistan to dismantle its nuclear arsenal. It has become far greater a threat to India(and the rest of the world) than whatever "Indian threat", which the pakistani military perceives as the reason for having nuclear weapons. If we wait till terrorists use a pakistani nuke against us(and then saying "see we have proof"), before pushing for pakistani nuclear disarmament, it will just be too late.



			
				mrintech said:
			
		

> Lets share them with us all and we will discuss it's consequences/possibilities/brickbats in a friendly manner and I bet you at last some consensus can be made/ some conclusion can be derived.


Agreed. To the cynics here, considering the times that we live in, its understandable to give in to cynicism but there is no need to infect others with it. If you want to provide a reality check, do so but do it in a manner that those who are contributing ideas, should be able to contribute without the fear of ridicule.

Plasma_Snake, are you serious or joking?


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 30, 2008)

afonofa said:


> Incase you were referring to me, let me tell you that I'm definitely not a politician and I'm no stranger to the fear and confusion one experiences when terrorism comes close to hitting home. As far as Mumbai's resilience goes, without going into any details, I praised it not for political but for personal reasons, connected to the bomb blasts in Mumbai's local trains. Its really unfortunate(and shocking) that you had to witness terrorism first hand. It is not possible for anyone to imagine what you must have gone through. I don't want to get into any argument with you but I can tell you that even if Mumbai would not rise from the ashes, it will not change the attitude of the politicians(all of them irrespective of their political party) we have in India. All they will do, is move on to the next big city of India and continue to leech from it. As for Mumbai, come monday, Mumbai(and India) will be back to business.



This "INCIDENT" was followed by nearly the whole world ... no other news except for weather update was shown by the world media ... newspapers reported this on the front page for many days .... Do u think any one wud (or like to) come to taj (or india )w'out a certain sense of fear ... the test tourney was scheduled but do u think that english cricks wud like to come to india ????????? 

Bombay is the goose that lays the golden eggs ( taxes , corporates) ... If something happens to it don't u think that the politicos wud atleast get off their bums to do something ... This maybe the height of hope but its the only thing i have ....

I hope that this changes ur opinion on the SPIRIT OF MUMBAI ... (the xcuse that politicos  use till the next terror attack to save their asses) ....what is disheartening that even news channels fall in to this trap 

*In september the home ministers Patil & Patil had been warned abt the attacks on ICONIC STRUCTURES OF UTMOST IMPORANCE FREQEUNTED BY FOREIGNERS . Specially mentioned were the Taj Mahal Hotel , Leela Kempinski , Oberoi hotels, Bombay Stock Exchange , Gateway . Warnings had been issued but then the police force was withdrawn coz they weren't trained to handle suicide attacks WTF ?? .Recce was carried out .. Why the fcuk wud they do so ?????? to study the beautiful architecture or to blody attack  .. By nov 19 it was known that something was imminent ..What bloody fukcing evidence do u need ??.... 
It wud be very very wrong on my part to say this but the police & commandos laid their lives to waste .. What was woefully apparent was that the police & the NSG were as much in the know as a man 4m siberia .... There was complete chaos & confusion as to what was going on inside the place even on 27th , 28th ... The NSG stormed the place w'out fukcing knowing the layout of the place ... * 

I just hope that u understand my anger 
*www.hindu.com/2008/11/30/stories/2008113055981500.htm

intelligence failure my arse .....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 30, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Black November Response Squad, a sleeper cell in-training aimed at Countering and Destroying Terror Networks and the aiding agencies. Details are classified.
> Thanks to my folks that at least if something happens here, which is highly unlikely as my city is the Terrorists Crossroad, we are fully equipped and by that I mean having a small stockpile of Arms and Ammo.



B.N.R.S- are you serious? "my city is the Terrorists Crossroad"- which city are you talking about?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm dead serious about it dude. Infact I've started training myself for this thru CBTs. I will do it, only when the Time is right and I'm fully preped. Moreover its India u see, here u can get away with anything and more easily if $hit-for-brains Police doesn't understands it. My city is Yamuna nagar, only 30 Km away from Saharanpur. If you don't know then its the city from where Ashutosh, the Roadie and now Big Boss winner is from. From here only Terrorists and ISI agents get in touch with their Indian contacts established in UP, moreover it provides them a safe passage from Pakistan to Nepal, avoiding all hot spots such as Chandigarh and Delhi where Security is generally high. Here u'd be lucky if u see a Cop out on the street. No security issue here for them. This fact has been taken up by local media like The Tribune but in vain.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I'm dead serious about it dude. Infact I've started training myself for this thru CBTs. I will do it, only when the Time is right and I'm fully preped. Moreover its India u see, here u can get away with anything and more easily if $hit-for-brains Police doesn't understands it. My city is Yamuna nagar, only 30 Km away from Saharanpur. If you don't know then its the city from where Ashutosh, the Roadie and now Big Boss winner is from. From here only Terrorists and ISI agents get in touch with their Indian contacts established in UP, moreover it provides them a safe passage from Pakistan to Nepal, avoiding all hot spots such as Chandigarh and Delhi where Security is generally high. Here u'd be lucky if u see a Cop out on the street. No security issue here for them. This fact has been taken up by local media like The Tribune but in vain.



Too much of counter strike.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 30, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I'm dead serious about it dude. Infact I've started training myself for this thru CBTs. I will do it, only when the Time is right and I'm fully preped.


What exactly are you planning to do?


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2008)

^^A revolution in case of emergency


----------



## krazzy (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it's time people start working on how NOT to have a case of emergency instead of working on what to do in case of emergency.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2008)

It isn't possible to avoid an crisis situation. If you are well prepared then you can fight back and stop the untoward happenings.

I pity, how could one face terrorists with Ak's with a mere pistol? Most of our policemans didn't even knew how to operate them.  It's really pathetic. Even the Bullet proof jackets and helmets were of inferior quality, which in no way provided protection for bullets.

The whole armoury in the Indian camp needs an upgrade. They should be given the latest kevlars along with the latest arms.


----------



## Ron (Nov 30, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I think it's time people start working on how NOT to have a case of emergency instead of working on what to do in case of emergency.



+1
------
It seems 26th is the unlucky day for India


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 30, 2008)

Shivraj Patil, the most incompetent, stupid and most unintelligent person to have ever been in charge of the home ministry has resigned.
Finally, some heads have started to roll....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 30, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Too much of counter strike.





krazzy said:


> What exactly are you planning to do?


@ DreamCatcher I don't play CS and what I will do, *will not* involve even an ounce of Gunpowder, a blown fuse or circuit or two maybe. 
@krazzy Can't tell that openly, someone might get offended. 
Coming to the main topic, looks like they've succeeded in spreading Terror as Live earth India has been canceled due to this attack. 



Cool G5 said:


> It isn't possible to avoid an crisis situation. If you are well prepared then you can fight back and stop the untoward happenings.
> 
> I pity, how could one face terrorists with Ak's with a mere pistol? Most of our policemans didn't even knew how to operate them.  It's really pathetic. Even the Bullet proof jackets and helmets were of inferior quality, which in no way provided protection for bullets.
> 
> The whole armoury in the Indian camp needs an upgrade. They should be given the latest kevlars along with the latest arms.


I agree with the fact that the gear worn by our Commandos was not optimum, hell some were even wearing Motorcycle helmets in place of a Tactical helmet but the fact behind this too is the greed of the higher ranking officers. Remember Tehelka case?
One of my cousin is in Army and he told me once that we do have some modern equipments but most of them is malfunctioning prototype stuff got at a discount rate, all in the name of field tests. Such $hite is being supplied by Israel,Germany(I couldn't believe either). The remaining good arms are used with utmost care and caution as they've report about stuff like Number of Rounds fired,No. of clips used etc.


----------



## anispace (Nov 30, 2008)

well looks like the ceasefire with pak is gonna be called off. Same thing happened after the 2k2 parliament attacks, but then what happened. nothing! We should take some serious action this time. Ok war may not be the solution but atleast use the UNSC to put pressure on Pak or some sanctions. This time they will have to listen coz people from their own countries have also died in these attacks.


And the retards BJP are saying that people dont want the current govt in power. You Fk jackasses what did u do to prevent terrorist strikes in Gujarat, Karnataka and Rajasthan. The Mumbai terrorists took a boat from Porbander in Gujarat. What did Modi do to stop them? Instead of playing blame games they could atleast help the Congress government so that future attacks can be prevented.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 30, 2008)

No offence, but WTF is this? 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=5F4_qwtM5yY&feature=channel

@ 02:13

"This is the beginning of the end of Indian Federation"

What they want to do? Nuke us with nuclear weapons? Like we would be standing here throwing stones at them. 

Notice the way they sympathize Sikhs and Christians? Dividing us again.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Shvraj patil quits.Now desmukh is likely to quit too. 

Puppets to be replaced by puppets.Well, i am hopeful this time.The Terrorists are stupid.They should have attacked india after the general elections, if they had done that the ministers would have done nothing.Now that the elections are on their head, congress will try to gorge in the votes by replying them strongly(pun intended). 

Manmohan singh is going for a throat surgery where he is likely to be synthesised with a voice that resembles a man.

Shivraj patil is going on vacation to Europe with his family but will be back before the general election to discuss how he held talks with the german and french representatives and his ideas on how to tackle terrorism.

All metros have decided to keep a force that works on the grounds of the NSG. How many of you here think that it will be ready before our kids arrive?? i am 19 btw. 

Raj thakre has stalled his plans to provide vada pau to the people of mumbai, he is secretly taping the mmovements of the NSG offcials and is planning to host a rally named "mrathi nsg morcha"  where his gundas will be giving free tips to marathis on how to shoot an airgun "THE NSG WAY".


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 30, 2008)

The politics being played is despicable.


----------



## swatkat (Nov 30, 2008)

@dreamcatcher,
Good news  That RR Patil, MM Singh should go home too.

/Offtopic
By the way, one more thing to worry:
*www.dnaindia.com/report.asp?newsid=1181490
*20twentytwo.blogspot.com/2008/08/3-crore-illegal-bangladeshi-immigrants.html
More than 3 crore illegal immegrants from Bangladesh. Obviously, there will be substantial number of terrorists...

One more offtopic:
*www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/11/27/india-pakistan-hack-online
See 3rd comment in the above page....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats my point.To me, Bangladesh is a bigger threat than Pakistan.has anyone been to the abngladesh border here?? Its child's play to cross the border here.People without any paperwork walk the border and come back. There are huge terrorist camps in bangladesh which may operate thrugh west bengal and tripura and other parts of Guwahati. It has always struck me, that in in sipte of all the metros getting hit, never ever has kolakta been in the line of fire.I thought  maybe it was because of the insignificance of the place to the indian map. There are no political activity, no strategists, not may industries, etc etc.

now, i think its more like, Why set fire to my own house?? these bangladeshi immigrants mstlikely operate through west bengal where they come over from bangladesh and travel to all parts of the country. Its easier that way. The bsf jawans stationed here are sold for less than a 100 bucks.


----------



## anispace (Nov 30, 2008)

^^ that is true but even the camps in Bangladesh are mainly operated by Pakistani based groups. Bangladesh is just the entry point.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 30, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Thats my point.To me, Bangladesh is a bigger threat than Pakistan.has anyone been to the abngladesh border here?? Its child's play to cross the border here.People without any paperwork walk the border and come back. There are huge terrorist camps in bangladesh which may operate thrugh west bengal and tripura and other parts of Guwahati. It has always struck me, that in in sipte of all the metros getting hit, never ever has kolakta been in the line of fire.I thought  maybe it was because of the insignificance of the place to the indian map. There are no political activity, no strategists, not may industries, etc etc.
> 
> now, i think its more like, Why set fire to my own house?? these bangladeshi immigrants mstlikely operate through west bengal where they come over from bangladesh and travel to all parts of the country. Its easier that way. The bsf jawans stationed here are sold for less than a 100 bucks.



Hey bro, are you from the north-east.'cause i'm from assam & i know the situation there.b'desh bordering areas around the state are filled with them.the border is quite porous. Most illegal immigrants take refuse in the small island groups in the brahmaputra.they are provided shelter by politicians for their votes.the recent bomb blasts in assam(in 4 separate dists,at the same time)on 30th oct left around 90 people dead & around 300 injured.the terrorists didn't even spare panbazar,which is an area near cotton college,the premium educational statet in the state.a total of about 11 bombs kept at different places went off together.most people were killed instantly.the explosions destroyed a lot of vehicles & shops.dead bodies lay on the road like fish fries.it was such a horrible sight.some outfit known as huji claims responsibility & that too with the aid of local millitant outfits.the border around b'desh needs to be sealed off ASAP.and the most alarming fact is that all terrorist outfits based in b'desh are trained by ISI.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 30, 2008)

Shameless R R Patil quotes that after Akshardham temple attacks, Modi didn't quit then why should he give up his post? This clearly shows his greed for power and insensitivity towards the very people who elected him. He should have quit even after his citation the current attack as a minor incident in a big city. Stop quoting D.D.L.J dumb moron!


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 30, 2008)

Shivraj "Shitface" Patil resigns !!!!!!!!!  The home ministers of swaziland , somalia or even pakistan are much better than him ... Don't know why manmohan singh had him for so long .....

P Chidambram resigns as Fin Min & takes the charge of Home Ministry ... Again the finance ministers of pakistan , somalia are much better than him ... and just in case u r wondering swaziland doesn't have a economy .....

INDIA TO GROW AT 1000% the next quarter with manmohan singh as the new FM ...


----------



## red_devil (Nov 30, 2008)

hope Chidambaram does a good job as the Home Minister.

We have no better choice to become Home Minister. Pranab Mukherjee is already handling  an important portfolio and I really dont think there is anyone better for his post...and with Chadambaram, PM MMS can atleast be a FM .. so guess its more of a TINA factor than anything else.

(ps; TINA == There Is No Alternative)


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 30, 2008)

at least The Shitraj Patil resigned  ..Lets see what Chidambaram does..mujhe to lagta hai kuch nahin hoga ..FinMin ki tarah kahi Home ministery ki bhi watt na lag jaye 

When will India send army to PoK ??? Probably never    

and ya Salute to all armymen and soldiers !


----------



## red_devil (Nov 30, 2008)

^ it isn't that easy to send army somewhere and attack that place.

it would simply escalate into something huge .. it will be something like India V/s ( Pak and china )  and the US and others wont support India in any military aggression.

we should first develop consensus with US and UK and other countries and then get them to act tough against Pak.

:::::::::::EDIT::::::

just sending troops to other countries (PoK is recognised as a country by Pak and i think China too, not exactly sure about China though.) isn't as simple as the games that we play on our PCs.,, if it was that simple, world would've been completely different place.

Eg:

Even the US before invading Iraq first went to the UN (you may call UN a puppet of US..but it is a global authority) and then teamed up with UK to hit Iraq. 
When a mighty country like US goes through diplomatic offices, you expect India, a country not even half way to becoming a super power, to directly to send troops to Pok !! C'mon. think logically.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ram Gopal Verma had surveyed the taj hotel along with Deshmuk and is son
It is rumoured that he was taken to GET IDEAS For his new film ..
I mean wtf ... that deshmuk is mad... no press and civil lain was allowed but this raskal ram gopal verma was allowed


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 30, 2008)

Guys ,i am lucky to be alive . My third year enginering classes are near fort area near cst station  and on the day when firing took place our professor  left us about 15 minutes late so we were near cst station at about 10-30pm instead of 10pm when firing took place . All the trains were canclled and so were all the buses and we had to stay the entire night in our class without knowing what to do .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 30, 2008)

My sympathies are with u buddy. Hope u were unfazed by it.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 30, 2008)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Guys ,i am lucky to be alive . My third year enginering classes are near fort area near cst station  and on the day when firing took place our professor  left us about 15 minutes late so we were near cst station at about 10-30pm instead of 10pm when firing took place . All the trains were canclled and so were all the buses and we had to stay the entire night in our class without knowing what to do .




oh !! lucky espcape...good to know that you are safe.

btw, you have class till 10:30pm  thats cruel !!


----------



## lalam (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay i don't mean to point fingers at all but what's the deal with all these Islamic groups? I mean it is not an Islam-world but a free world, and yes religion did have a role to play in it again. Didn't it? Their action will only effect their fellow Muslim's who are innocent, degrading the name of the community even further. I find all this religious war ridiculous! The Christians, the Sikhs, the Hindus, the Buddhist and the list goes on....WTF! If you don't know how to respect other religion or community your better off without one! What are you doing being in a religion and holding yours as the only righteous when you can't even shoulder the fact that others with a religion has the same sentiments you do towards their religion! Okay naff of this...
On terms of illegal immigrants yes there are millions in the NE area. Assam, Meghalaya and Tripura i believe being the most vulnerable. In fact the Muslim population are gonna overtake Assam soon enough i believe. Home grown Islamic group seems to be going up by the days and i believe all linked to one another. Its a little surprising that Islam seems to be the fastest growing religion in the world today, don't know how it is?
I just came across a news that said police in India were tipped of an impending terror attack in Mumbai by America way back in November last year. In fact they were even informed that the terrorist would take the sea route. Sir Karkare who died even warned the Taj hotel owner (I don't remember his name) two days prior to the attack to beef up security and they did but the terrorist came through the back of the hotel so their means of security failed. I tried finding the link to that news but i couldn't so this is just a piece of what i read on there. So now the question is why did V.Desmukh deny of receiving no information prior to the attack?

EDIT: I found the link
*www.indybay.org/newsitems/2008/11/30/18553191.php


----------



## afonofa (Nov 30, 2008)

Mystic said:


> No offence, but WTF is this?
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5F4_qwtM5yY&feature=channel
> 
> @ 02:13
> ...


It was fun watching that video. Every single problem that he said India is facing, its really pakistan which is facing those issues. So if he said

"this is the beginning of the end of Indian Federation" OR
"tehrik e taliban are Indian assets" OR
"the attack on Indian parliament was planned by Indian intelligence" OR
"the terrorists(from faridkot, pakistan) involved in the latest attacks are India's home grown terrorists" OR
*"Indian nuclear arsenal falling into the hands of the bjp, shivsena type radicals"*

just reverse it and you will know what they are really worried about. For me its just a desperate attempt of a failing state trying to get back some self confidence. If you want a good laugh, read the comments.

US, UK  and China will definitely not support India in any military aggression against pakistan and with those 3 countries of the UNSC not on our side, its just not possible to build any meaningful(for India) international consensus against pakistan. Had we been militarily stronger, perhaps we could count on Russian support, which would have been very useful to counter any chinese support to pakistan. But the Russians will never support a soft state and sadly India does have the image. Maybe we do have the muscle, but we also need to flex it sometime to put things in perspective for others.

The ceasefire with pakistan should not be called off. Thats exactly what they would want, an alibi to provide covering fire while pushing terrorists into India. There is this saying(sanskrit maybe) _saam, daam, dand, bhed_, I think it means something like reason(with them), pay, punish, divide(them). India has been reasoning with pakistan long enough. Considering the economic situation pakistan is in today, India should everything it can, to starve pakistan's economy and then do everything possible to make them dependent on India economically. Something like what the chinese are trying to do to us(thats why I try to buy *made in India* over made in china wherever possible). 

Completely seal the border, allowing and continuing trade with PoK and pakistan, India is only helping to extend the rope by which Pakistan hopes to climb out of its economic hole. We should not be buying anything from them, even if it means importing goods which we buy from pakistan at 10 times the price from the other side of the world. If they still want to buy from us then that we should allow. 

In the light of recent pirate and terrorist attacks, it has become even more important for India to beef up her naval strength to historic levels. What is the reason we have to buy a used aircraft carrier from Russia with huge delays and cost overruns, probably at a cost at which we could have bought it new? They delay the delivery, ask for more money and we still agree to buy it. The netas must have got something out of that deal . Having an ocean named after us is just not enough if we don't have the muscle to dominate it. If we continue like this, 25 years from now the Indian ocean will be called the Chinese Western Ocean.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 30, 2008)

^^kuch bhi forum main post karte raho kuch nahin hoga... INDIA ka ...  
(pun intended)

ya i watched that fking video ..is he a defence analyst or some MF maulvi ?? hahaha
he is saying BJP,shivsena etc etc are all behind this ..hahahahahha  

also 2002 parliament attacks Indian army has planned it wow !!

Now I will not blame Pakis cuz they get what info Paki fking media is providing them

analyst is saying india is just taking an excuse to attack them ..we shud teach them a lesson

MFs Pakis have forgotten what happened in 65 and 71 wars  

But this Cong govt is so impotent they dont have ba**s to confront Pak !!!! 

The best way to end this drama chapter is to Nuke Pak .. ab koi rasta nahin bacha !! These pigs should be slaughtered ..They have already became a menace !!!!

(I know India wud never do it..but this is the need of the hour ..kyunki kuch nahin hoga INDIA ka )


----------



## krazzy (Nov 30, 2008)

Now we are getting sympathies of the entire world because we were at the receiving end of an attack. But tomorrow if India were to attack Pakistan, the entire world would then turn against us.

Earlier it was better. You attack me, I attack you. Simple. No talking, no consulting some UN. Just plain old fashioned ass-kicking. Now we have all turned into pussies. The incoming attacks however keep coming. The terrorists don't have to consult the UN to attack us. It's just that you aren't allowed to retaliate. So now it's 'you attack me, I grind my teeth' scenario. Who makes such dumbass rules anyway? He should be the one resigning.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2008)

Simple and effective, lets start it fresh 

Release the nukes from both sides call in other assloles too. Just make the mother earth again what it was before life happened.

It's the only way ! Enuf of all this BS everyday


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 30, 2008)

T159 said:


> Simple and effective, lets start it fresh
> 
> Release the nukes from both sides call in other assloles too. Just make the mother earth again what it was before life happened.
> 
> It's the only way ! Enuf of all this BS everyday



like the madmen Ra's Al Ghul wants to do it...only there's always batman to stop him & his legion.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

There are no superheroes in real life, all are midgets 
Making life complicated can only be learned by human 
The good'ol days are already gone, if you ever had them 
It's fckuing crowded everywhere, things are on repeat and recycle now, of course with new wrapper and advertisements more promising than a trip to heaven 
Morality and sanity is decided by majority, so the next day when you find yourself in minority then you are insane and deserve to be in asylum


----------



## afonofa (Dec 1, 2008)

No need for everyone to start nuking each other. India(or anyone else) detonates its nukes over the north and south pole, game over for everyone.

Did anyone see the way major Sandeep Unnikrishnan's father snubbed the CM of Kerala? It was on Times Now. You can't understand what he's saying but that was one angry father. Can any south indian members here shed some light on the public reaction there over this terrorist attack?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 1, 2008)

What we need is a decisive force like one demonstrated by John Travolta in Swordfish.
I intend to go the Stanley Jobson's way.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

^^only if we had a time machine


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Dec 1, 2008)

n6300 said:


> oh !! lucky espcape...good to know that you are safe.
> 
> btw, you have class till 10:30pm  thats cruel !!


Class timing is actually 6to9-30 pm , since 6th semister exams are from december , so the extra time .
by the way does  our goverment has hardcore proof of pakistans involment or they are just trying to suppress the issue as always by suggesting pakistans hand in the crime .


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 1, 2008)

afonofa said:


> Did anyone see the way major Sandeep Unnikrishnan's father snubbed the CM of Kerala? It was on Times Now. You can't understand what he's saying but that was one angry father. Can any south indian members here shed some light on the public reaction there over this terrorist attack?


Dont know wt he said didn't see,but  people here were angry  becoz no one frm kerala visited his ceremony,CM visited his house only after some pressure frm opp leaders.Sandeeps family is frm kerala.


----------



## nix (Dec 1, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Now we are getting sympathies of the entire world because we were at the receiving end of an attack. But tomorrow if India were to attack Pakistan, the entire world would then turn against us.
> 
> Earlier it was better. You attack me, I attack you. Simple. No talking, no consulting some UN. Just plain old fashioned ass-kicking. Now we have all turned into pussies. The incoming attacks however keep coming. The terrorists don't have to consult the UN to attack us. It's just that you aren't allowed to retaliate. So now it's 'you attack me, I grind my teeth' scenario. Who makes such dumbass rules anyway? He should be the one resigning.



very true.. those good ol' days [j/k]
imho, you only need US permission to go to war. thats enough. US is the major obstruction here. didnt you see the israeli-lebanon conflct? US gave them a free hand. 
USA is like putting a rock over its own foot by providing millions of $s and military stuff too. it is putting us in danger. its the US that is the villain here. 

we have taken enough abuse. but its sad we cant do anything. waht was the US doing when pak acquired n-weapons??. and china, its a major problem for us. damn, we are surrounded by hostile countries 

edit: just saw the youtube video.. man , that pakistan news channel is sure running short of funds i suppose. they dont use computers( but prefer old school newssheets ), that big old telephone is an eyesore. wonder whats that for. that TV is placed on some stupid TV stand. really poor studio. no wonder they're askin money from the world bank..
edit2: that way i appreciate the new russia in that it stood against the bush administration and went to war with georgia. but it has not seemed to affect them in a big way. the US needs russia's help to deal with iran. so thats how russia is blackmailing US. how can we do the same to US??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 1, 2008)

abe tum logo itna kuch lag raha hai to kuch karo fir keyboard hatao batao ?


----------



## afonofa (Dec 1, 2008)

nix said:


> the US needs russia's help to deal with iran. so thats how russia is blackmailing US. how can we do the same to US??


*Surya*

If surya was 1 of only 3 processes running on a core2duo, I would set its priority to high and if it was possible, dedicate an entire core to it. 

It will not help us blackmail the US. But it will go a long way in making sure that they stay out of our way for the most part of whatever we do.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 1, 2008)

> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh [Images] has asked Foreign Secretary Shiv Shankar Menon to rush to Washington, DC, to brief the advisors of US President-elect Barack Obama [Images] about the terror attacks in Mumbai.
> 
> Menon is expected to leave for the US on Monday. His office could not be contacted.
> 
> ...



uking Pakistan is not a solution,they not only have nuclear weapons, but the millitant groups are also capable. And, if China comes to the aid of Pakistan, and russia does not support us.We willbe back to where we started. The US could attack iraq or afghan as they had no fear of retaliation by either of them.


----------



## RaghuKL (Dec 1, 2008)

Maharashtra DCM RR patil Resigns


----------



## anispace (Dec 1, 2008)

It is shocking that so many people support going to war with Pakistan. Do u guys even have a faint idea of the impact of a full fledged war on our Economy not to mention the Nukes Pakistan has. 

It isnt right to compare the US with India. Firstly they have loads of money. Their defence budget is more than the GDPs of most small countries. Secondly going to war with Afghanistan was easy since they didnt even have a proper army just some gun wielding Taliban militants. Even then the US army faced tough resistance. 

A full fledged war is not the solution. We should start talking tough with the Pakistanis and stop our Lax attitude. Convince the UNSC to put some sanctions on Pakistan if they cannot stop their home grown terrorists. This time the US will have to listen coz their own people were killed in this attack. Make the borders and coastlines more secure so that nobody can just come in and take us for a terror ride. Put up CCTV cams on most major streets like in the UK. Increasing security is the only immediate logical solution. 

And stop those damn Indo Pak cricket matches. Why is the BCCI even considering going for the Pak tour in Jan?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 1, 2008)

We really need our own Terrorists in Pak. How's that for an idea


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2008)

anispace said:


> It is shocking that so many people support going to war with Pakistan. Do u guys even have a faint idea of the impact of a full fledged war on our Economy not to mention the Nukes Pakistan has.
> 
> It isnt right to compare the US with India. Firstly they have loads of money. Their defence budget is more than the GDPs of most small countries. Secondly going to war with Afghanistan was easy since they didnt even have a proper army just some gun wielding Taliban militants. Even then the US army faced tough resistance.
> 
> ...


+1, agreed.
Those who are ready for War, I ask u all r u sure that u r ready?
R u ready to be bombed at ur home, office, school-colleges?

R u ready to DIE? If yes, if u say once and for all, then think again. They have nukes, if they nuke us...do u get the point...we can also nuke them, but wats d point in it. None of us r going to survive to c its impact. 
May be I'm sounding like a coward, but I think war is not a solution.

I say, isolation would work more than WAR, if India succeeds to isolate Pakistan from d rest of d world, then their economy is sure to go down. Whether they would fight of buy foods will b d question.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 1, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> +1, agreed.
> Those who are ready for War, I ask u all r u sure that u r ready?
> R u ready to be bombed at ur home, office, school-colleges?
> 
> ...



+1.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

anispace said:


> It is shocking that so many people support going to war with Pakistan. Do u guys even have a faint idea of the impact of a full fledged war on our Economy not to mention the Nukes Pakistan has.
> 
> It isnt right to compare the US with India. Firstly they have loads of money. Their defence budget is more than the GDPs of most small countries. Secondly going to war with Afghanistan was easy since they didnt even have a proper army just some gun wielding Taliban militants. Even then the US army faced tough resistance.
> 
> ...


-1 
A great civilization is not conquered from without until it has destroyed itself from within

We are hollow from inside, you cant do anything much now !


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 1, 2008)

^^^+1 

I support going to war. At least India should teach a lesson to PaK....ye roz roz k bombs etc se to accha hai ek baar main hee saara hisaab kitaab clear ho jaye..Sau sunaar ki ek Lohar ki !


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 1, 2008)

Remember, Sunaar is wealthier than Lohar! Understand the consequences of ur implications.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 1, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^^+1
> 
> I support going to war. At least India should teach a lesson to PaK....ye roz roz k bombs etc se to accha hai ek baar main hee saara hisaab kitaab clear ho jaye..Sau sunaar ki ek Lohar ki !



i just cant believe you guys !! you think going to war is that simple solution ??

dont you even for a second think about the ways it will affect the economy of our country ?? sanctions from other countries, dip in forex reserves--- just think about it.. (and please STOP PLAYING THOSE STUPID COMPUTER GAMES BEFORE YOU START TO THINK )


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 1, 2008)

> and please STOP PLAYING THOSE STUPID COMPUTER GAMES BEFORE YOU START TO THINK )


I dont play PC games..Im not a kid  
See my profile for my age ...

Also I know going to war isnt that simple but at least 

1. Stop all illegal immigration from Bangladesh 
2. Make SSN database like US
3. Make army , police career more attractive .
4. Secure and seal our borders.Take advice and help from Israel .


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2008)

guys, put on ur thinking caps, if we declare war against Pakistan, humlog sure unpe bhari padenge, but if out of frustration they nuke us first, even if we win then, it would b of no use. Remember Japan, it took ages for them to recover.

Najdiki fayde-ke liye dur ka nuksan mat karo.

Isolation is d only way, if world bank stops lending them money and chinese govt. can be convinced not to help them, then they would be crippled.

Our own terrorist army is a good idea, but if somehow its exposed, we as a "good boy" imagewala country will be in gr8 danger. Till date due to our clean image US, Russia even China was forced to accept our terms/demands. 
So...I say no war...



esumitkumar said:


> 1. Stop all illegal immigration from Bangladesh
> 2. Make SSN database like US
> 3. Make army , police career more attractive .
> 4. Secure and seal our borders.Take advice and help from Israel .


+1 Now u r talking sensibly, rather going to war, we can improve ourselves.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 1, 2008)

> and chinese govt. can be convinced not to help them


hahaha..do u know China helped Pak to build all its missiles, nukes etc etc ...and there was a report published in TOI that even now, 77% Chinese consider Indians as enemy..and Dalai Lama is still in India..(Tibet issue) ..How can you even think China can suppport us ?



> Our own terrorist army is a good idea, but if somehow its exposed, we as a "good boy" imagewala country will be in gr8 danger


Have u ever read about operations of Mossad or FBI or MI5 or KGB ? Their agents if caught do not reveal their nationality and they had already signed a contract with govt , that if caught ,they will be disowned immediately..

Does RAW have that kind of ba**s to send special agents to PoK and Bangladesh to infiltrate and kill terrrorists there ??


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> hahaha..do u know China helped Pak to build all its missiles, nukes etc etc ...and there was a report published in TOI that even now, 77% Chinese consider Indians as enemy..and Dalai Lama is still in India..(Tibet issue) ..How can you even think China can suppport us ?


There was a *"IF"* at the beginning of that sentence, u missed it.



> Have u ever read about operations of Mossad or FBI or MI5 or KGB ? Their agents if caught do not reveal their nationality and they had already signed a contract with govt , that if caught ,they will be disowned immediately..


Ya, I've heard, thats d reason I mentioned, *if "EXPOSED"*, willingly or unwillingly by the operatives.


> Does RAW have that kind of ba**s to send special agents to PoK and Bangladesh to infiltrate and kill terrrorists there ??


No idea, if they can brainwash people, we also can; we've not yet tried dat  doesn't mean we can't.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

war doesn't decide who won, but who's left 

Nuking will atleast get rid of the poor creatures like us. And who cares for already down in the douche economy, like as if we are expecting a golden century tomorrow 

It's too late to mend what's broken, die like rest gradually or take it in one gulp 

Talking about rehab and all that sh!te will again be a slap on ourselves after sometime or so. Nobody cares, and nobody fcuking cares outside his perimeter.  

I have seen same cycle repeating for umpteenth times, first we are bombed then we increase security and stop relationships. Later we forget that and then again same fcuking thing plays on loop.

This thread dies like rest but nothing will change, for change it needs the demolition of things so horribly gone wrong. But you cant patch it coz again at some time it will start leaking and cant even break it in small amounts day by day to make it from beginning...lol

Here is something I found which speaks for itself, 



> A guy wins a shooting game in Olympics and gets 3 crores but the one who got killed in action while saving life was given 5 lacs as compensations :/


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2008)

T u seemed to be very much frustrated about this country, tell me is it the end, is there no other way, is our back is pressed against wall, is there actually no hope left for us, hum kaya kuch bhi nahi kar sakte rather going to war.

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/30.png


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 1, 2008)

> No idea, if they can brainwash people, we also can; we've not yet tried dat doesn't mean we can't.


who are we here..its not u n me ..its the PM who has to decide..but he will not try and will not even think about it...This country needs a eagle eye hawkish PM like Modi not MM singh


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> who are we here..its not u n me ..its the PM who has to decide..but he will not try and will not even think about it...This country needs a eagle eye hawkish PM like Modi not MM singh


If u go by this, then this country needs a *DICTATORSHIP *not a democracy, in democracy u can't imagine "those".


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> T u seemed to be very much frustrated about this country, tell me is it the end, is there no other way, is our back is pressed against wall, is there actually no hope left for us, hum kaya kuch bhi nahi kar sakte rather going to war.
> 
> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/30.png


Am not frustrated about this country, it's the same everywhere. Tell me what could be done, how will you tell common people to unite who doesn't even think over cast, religion and regionalism. It's we (or our ancestors), who went somewhere terribly wrong. Do you see a good future with people using pills for happiness (reduce stress) and other artificial things and brands to look better feel better but at last left quite fugly with appearance and inside conscience. For every thing there is paper work, verification, you are tagged and labeled everywhere like products. We are technologically more advanced than our Neanderthal ancestor but tell me how much our life has simplified, or rather I say it has gone more complicated  How many times you see vast green lands full of nature's beauty, but now we make a trip in weekends for those things as a picnic spot. Every person right next to you is good till you have got something valuable for him, it's all business now. You are walking with everyone on the same road to nowhere, but still you feel as if you are alone or missing someone and sometimes betrayed.  Thank God we are not immortal and don't live like 100 years now 

PS: Don't think I have written it as am just a hopeless poor fellow without any friends or caring person. I have one good friend (he is like a soulmate to me). And loving/caring family. But how much is that no, compared to the crowd :/


----------



## red_devil (Dec 1, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> who are we here..its not u n me ..its the PM who has to decide..but he will not try and will not even think about it...This country needs a eagle eye hawkish PM like Modi not MM singh



with your earlier post about the borders etc., i thought you had some sensibility restored in you... but alas i was mistaken.

you want EAGLE EYE HAWKISH PM like MODI ??
where was this eagle eyed hawkish MODI when the terrorists used a boat and a port of Gujarat ??


and MODI is no statesman....a couple of days ago he was targeting the ATS chief and accusing him of inefficiency and then when he dies, Modi in a bid to  score a few BROWNIE POINTS hails him and  even announces a compensation package... all this whilst the operations were still on, and a lot of people were yet to be safely released from the TAJ.

MMS is a true statesman. It is statesmen like Vajpayee and MMS who deserve to be PM's rather than hot heads like Advani and Modi. (and NO way does Mayawati deserve to be considered in such leagues)


and I completely agree with the 2nd half of what T has to said.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 1, 2008)

*sify.com/news/fullstory.php?id=14808303

VERY THOUGHT PROVOKING ARTICLE :

*It was a national humiliation* 

Arvind Lavakare  



Arvind Lavakare may be 71, but the fire in his belly burns stronger than in many people half his age. The economics post-graduate worked with the Reserve Bank of India and several private and public sector companies before retiring in 1997. His first love, however, remains sports. An accredited cricket umpire in Mumbai, he has reported and commented on cricket matches for newspapers, Doordarshan and AIR. Lavakare has also been regularly writing on politics since 1997, and published a monograph, The Truth About Article 370, in 2005. 

Hang your heads in shame, my countrymen. Do it because a dozen-odd terrorists traveled 500 nautical miles of the Arabian sea from Karachi to Mumbai’s Gateway of India, just opposite the grandiose Taj Mahal Hotel and proceeded to humble the city of 16.4 million into utter helpless ness for over 48 hours even as over 125 civilians and some distinguished professional security men lost their lives to the hand grenades and rifle bullets of a fanatical mindset. It was a humiliation worse than the drubbing the Chinese army gave us in 1961. 

‘ Special: Mumbai under siege’ 

It was because our motherland, India, is a soft nation, tested and proven so several times. *Despite the weighty evidence of Clement Atlee, the Britain’s post World War II prime minister to the contrary, the Congress party brainwashed the entire nation, including the press, that it was the non-violence strategy of Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi that brought us independence. *
Atlee had expressed fears regarding the rage of Subhash Chandra Bose’s Indian National Army as a reason for its decision to give us independence; another reason was that World War II had liquidated the British Empire and left it to ration even eggs to the citizens of England. But Gandhi disliked Bose’s guts and gumption and Nehru sent the officers of the valiant INA to a secret trial in the Red Fort. 


*Thus, even as the Congress of Gandhi and Nehru, his pampered disciple, ahimsa, non-violence, became the motto of our motherland. So bad has this become over the last 60 years that today even killing a stray dog on the street, however vicious and sick, has become a crime, courtesy another Gandhi, Maneka by name. *
Take the more serious issue of terrorism. Excepting during the Khalistan uprising in the eighties that was ultimately doused by K.P.S. Gill and his brave police force, our country’s approach to terrorism has all along been tepid and timid, castrated and impotent. 

Because almost all the terrorist acts in recent years have involved Muslims as the perpetrators, and because of the Congress fetish of appeasing the minority Muslim community at any cost, our soft national psyche inherited from Gandhi, our response to terrorism has become a combination of impotence and vote bank politics sought to be covered by rhetoric and pleas for peace. 


At every stage of our every “encounter” with a terrorist act, our collective national response has been reactive rather than active, defensive rather than offensive. Public statements are issued, action is promised. Period. Nothing else really happens. 

At the base of it all is the shameful fact that we choose to be confused by terrorism. We are not sure whether to treat it as a law and order problem or as an act of war against the nation. Our elite journalists of the print and TV/radio world are not even sure as to whether to describe those who indulge in an act of terror as “militants” or “terrorists”. 

Reams of newspaper reports are testimony to this confusion. The latest Mumbai drama was no different as one prominent TV channel kept on describing the killed terrorists as “militants”. Politicians are, or choose to be, equally confused in this simple matter. 

Yes, it is a simple matter because the English dictionary will tell you that a militant is one who confronts, face to face, not one who wears a mask; and this militant does not wield an AK 47 or throws hand grenades or detonates a bomb with remote control mechanism. 

Further, we have had the phrase “terrorism act” well defined in one of our Constitutional documents right from 1985. 

Called “The Constitution (Application to Jammu and Kashmir) Order”, it empowered Parliament to enact any law to prevent “terrorist acts” and went on to define “terrorist act” as “any act or thing by using bombs, dynamite or other explosive substances or inflammable substances or firearms or other lethal weapons or poisons or noxious gases or other chemicals or any other substances (whether biological or otherwise) of a hazardous nature.” By corollary, the perpetrator of a “terrorist act” is a “terrorist If you get your concepts right; the right action will follow --- provided you love your country more than your political party or your own advancement in political circles. 

Tragically, that hasn’t happened in our country so far and is unlikely to ever happen till, heaven forbid, a colossal and unbelievable act of terror paralyses the entire country into a daze. 

*Just recall some events of recent years. The UPA government that came in 2004 quickly repealed the Prevention of Terrorist Act (POTA) which the Vajpayee-led NDA government had introduced after the ghastly attack in December 2001. *

*It was not withdrawn because of its stringent features but because it was allegedly misused against the minorities (read Muslims). The basic fact was that the Congress, which heads the UPA sarkar, wanted to appease and win over the Muslims with one more lollipop. *

Amusingly enough, any call by the BJP for the re-introduction of POTA or some such tough law is counterattacked by the Congress. “Did your POTA prevent the attack on the Akshardham Temple?” they ask. 

Forgotten in this child-like question is that it was POTA that secured the conviction of Afzal Guru. Forgotten is that the acceptance of a confession to the police as evidence (considered a draconian legal provision) was what led to the conviction under TADA of Rajiv Gandhi’s assassins. 
In several other areas as well, our successive governments have failed to act in ways so crucial to minimize, if not totally stop, the reign of terror that now occurs so frequently that from a tragedy it has become a joke for the cynic. 

Take the policing of our urban areas which are the focal points of terrorism. Lt General Sinha recently disclosed that in the last sixty years after Independence the number of police stations in the country has increased by a laughable 15 per cent over the figure of 12,000 that existed then. 

In contrast, he says, our population has increased four times in that same period even as policing has become so much more complex than before. 

Further, whatever police force available is overworked but underpaid, apart from being manipulated and exploited by their political bosses. That is why, at least Mumbai’s policemen, and policewomen , look so unfit, almost obese, and so blank in face. 

Ditto with our Intelligence force. Marginal increase in their strength has occurred, but assignments include assessment of likely performance of the ruling party in the coming elections. And why the National Security Advisor should have been involved so much in the Indo-US nuclear deal as he actually was is a mystery. 

Then there’s the human rights industry and our politicians’ concern for it much beyond national interest. And there’s that impractical concern for “guilty beyond reasonable doubt” even in matters of terrorism. If cockroaches had votes and rats had a religion, our politicians would enact a law prohibiting killing of those two living species as well. 

Imagine the People’s Democratic Party of Jammu & Kashmir granting pensions from government to families of slain terrorists. Imagine, the Prime Minister himself disclosing his sleepless night over the plight of the mother of an Indian Muslim held in police custody in Australia on suspicion of being involved in a bomb blast but not over the plight of mothers of thousands of his innocent countrymen killed in terrorist violence. 

*Imagine two Cabinet Ministers oppose the ban on SIMI despite the latter’s proven guilt. Imagine one Cabinet Minister wanting all illegal migrants from Bangladesh to be given full citizenship rights, when it is well-known that many among them have links with terrorists. Imagine another Cabinet Minister approving of a University vice chancellor’s decision to deploy funds provided by a foreign government to be utilized for the legal defence of two of his University students accused of involvement in terrorist violence. *


*Imagine, lastly, that amounts running into thousands of crores have been spent on the Haj subsidy for Muslims but the security of our very long coastline on the west is so ill-funded that terrorists can come from Karachi across the Arabian Sea to Mumbai without being spotted.* 

Contrast all of this is typically indolent-cum-idealistic-cum-selfish Indian attitude to the stark realism and patriotism of the USA when 9/11 occurred in 2001. One thing that nation did shortly after that dastardly day was the enactment by the USA Congress of what’s come to be known as the USA Patriot Act. That nomenclature is really an acronym, and the full name of that legislation is "Uniting and Strengthening America by Providing Appropriate Tools Required to Intercept and Obstruct Terrorism Act of 2001". If a name can arouse emotions, that one certainly does. And however draconian that law has been, it has prevented the recurrence of 9/11. 

Unless the whole young nation of ours forgets non-violence as a magic mantra and unless our politicians show a commitment similar to that of the USA to engage in a literal war against terror, we shall continue to allow just about a dozen-odd terrorists to humiliate an entire nation for over 48 hours, even as a naïve Prime Minister calls the Pakistan chief of intelligence to share info with us.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2008)

T, mere dost, I'm sorry I'm unable to answer u right now. D reply needs to be very descriptive but I don't have time now.

But, I'll sure come back. I promise.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 1, 2008)

T, you could do with dividing the whole post into a few paragraphs.. helps me feel that I'm not reading one of those boring essays of school


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

^^lol...anyway that was completely offtopic. Waiting for rhitwick's post.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 1, 2008)

> you want EAGLE EYE HAWKISH PM like MODI ??
> where was this eagle eyed hawkish MODI when the terrorists used a boat and a port of Gujarat ??


He is not a superman who protects us by watching every corner 24*7....Its his policies that are doing damn good to Gujarat..Have u ever been to Surat ?..Its 10 times more cleaner than Delhi..Auto walla charges appropriate money..Bijli kabhi nahin jaati...roads are cleaned in night till morning..This is GUJARAT and thats only by efforts of Modi 

Also what MH police, navy ,coastal police has done when they already got the info in SEPT that Taj may be attacked ?


----------



## red_devil (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ err...i've never been to any part of gujarat..

i'm not even saying that Modi hasn't done a good job. It is just that the PM of any country (except probably Pak) is a true statesman. The profile of Modi isn't even close to that of MMS.

Besides, Modi and his diplomatic skills are still unpolished. The world order runs through diplomacy which he isn't exactly good at.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2008)

POTA(patriot act in US) is legally BS tbh.Live free or die hard.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 1, 2008)

If we can't nuke them then atleast find that f*cker Dawood. Is it really difficult to find one man and put a bullet down his ass? He is responsible for most of the terrorist attacks.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 1, 2008)

The funny part with pakistan is.They can blabber a lot, we do this we do that, blah blah.but when it comes to netwroking or working together, they do not allow any indian intelligence offcials to step to the other side..now would be a good time for india to send in a few troopers across the border to gauge the occasion and act accordingly to terminate the "Pakistan based millitant groups, which are *not supported by the Paki govt*"


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 1, 2008)

> send in a few troopers across the border to gauge the occasion and act accordingly to terminate the "Pakistan based millitant groups, which are not supported by the Paki govt"


but that will be Indian troops crossing LOC nad entering PoK and so war will start.. (Pakis have already started moving 1 lakh troops to the border)



> The profile of Modi isn't even close to that of MMS.
> 
> Besides, Modi and his diplomatic skills are still unpolished. The world order runs through diplomacy which he isn't exactly good at.


 
Whats the use of profile when u cant even develop ur country ? Whats the use of MMS profile when he is a puppet in the hands of Sonia Gandhi... 

See what world order MMS is running through diplomacy : getting our own Indians n other foreigners killed by some 16 MF terrorists !!


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 1, 2008)

We dont need to war with Pak. Already the world economy is crumbling, a war will further add to the damage. What we need (and what I'm sure will happen) is for the entire world, including USA to put pressure on Pak to flush out those militant outfits. They may ask for help from us, which I'm sure even the world will be ready to help out, but we need the world to realise now that it is Pakistan based militants that are causing the damage and they must act accordingly.
(AFAIK, US is already launching missiles directly from American soil to Pakistan to destroy such hubs, but now they should realise that a few missiles are not enough and the entire world must support Pak to wipe its soil of militancy)
An all-out war will be sending the wrong signal, as it will cause damage to both parties and will be futile.


----------



## slugger (Dec 1, 2008)

*Moment 'Mumbai Gunman' Was Captured*


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG 
This is what most news networks are confirming. (STAR News)
ACP Ashok Kamte, ATS Chief Hemant Karkare and Encounter Specialist Vijay Salaskar were *all victims of circumstances* when they were killed (apparently together)

When the first round of shots were heard at CST, these three were rushed in to help tackle the situation, in one vehicle along with an inspector when the militants rushed out of the CST in the look out of a vehicle to reach the hotels, still firing shots.

At this point of time, this vehicle (with the 3 chiefs) had slowed down near the CST on hearing shots and the chiefs brandished their rifles when these 2 militants spotted the vehicle, shot at it, killed the armed men and took over the vehicle. During the firing inside the vehicle, the inspector accompanying them was also injured but remained silent and lay motionless.

When the terrorists got off the vehicle and headed to overtake a Skoda, (they dumped those bodies at that spot) the inspector silently contacted the Control Centre via wireless radio and informed them about a Skoda with the terrorists hijacked it heading towards Chowpatty and they have killed the three heads of the police.

On hearing so, the constables at Marine Drive arranged a complete Naka Bandi and were seething with rage, waiting for the terrorists to come. 

Within a minute of taking their positions (and armed with revolvers and lathis), the Skoda arrived. It halted momentarily and one of the militants (who was later captured) opened fire. One constable (who was positioned on the other side of the divider) shot him twice with his pistol, bringing the militant to the ground. 
Meanwhile, the driver (later confirmed to be the leader of the gang) also armed with an AK 47, opened the door and was about to open fire when the alert constables just brutally assaulted him with lathis and (apparently) whatever they could get their hands on and beat this guy to pulp.

When the ambulance arrived, one was already dead but the other (who was shot at) was pretending to be dead, it was here again when an alert constable spotted him breathing.

Thus, the police subsequently evacuated the hospital they were taken to (Nair Hospital) and cornered this guy, and finally captured him alive.

Mumbai Police deserves the highest accolades for single-handedly capturing this guy, who is now talking like a parrot.


----------



## vish786 (Dec 1, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> We dont need to war with Pak. Already the world economy is crumbling, a war will further add to the damage. What we need (and what I'm sure will happen) is for the entire world, including USA to put pressure on Pak to flush out those militant outfits. They may ask for help from us, which I'm sure even the world will be ready to help out, but we need the world to realise now that it is Pakistan based militants that are causing the damage and they must act accordingly.
> *(AFAIK, US is already launching missiles directly from American soil to Pakistan to destroy such hubs, but now they should realise that a few missiles are not enough and the entire world must support Pak to wipe its soil of militancy)*
> An all-out war will be sending the wrong signal, as it will cause damage to both parties and will be futile.



STOP SPREADING RUMOURS!


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 1, 2008)

vish786 said:


> STOP SPREADING RUMOURS!


*www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/nov/22/us-missile-pakistan-rauf


----------



## vish786 (Dec 1, 2008)

How come such a valuable news is not on media or the bombing mission is under plan ?


----------



## slugger (Dec 1, 2008)

*Indian air and missile forces on war footing, Pakistani armored units diverted from Afghan border*


> military sources report that on Sunday, Nov. 30, Asia's two nuclear powers, India and Pakistan, took their first steps towards a conventional war. India, claiming evidence of Pakistan's involvement in the Islamist terrorist assault on Mumbai, placed its air and missile units on war preparedness, while Pakistan, disclaiming the charge, diverted its armed divisions from the Afghan border to its frontier with India.
> 
> *Military experts fear a full-blown war could spill over into combat with tactical nuclear weapons.*



*Read the full post....*


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 1, 2008)

vish786 said:


> How come such a valuable news is not on media or the mission is under plan ?


It was. If you remember, many news channels had quoted the Pakistan Army Chief ordering the US not to interfere in their affairs after the strikes.
Now, there is a huge need for interference. 

Do read the post about the Mumbai Police I made a while ago.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 1, 2008)

slugger said:


> *Indian air and missile forces on war footing, Pakistani armored units diverted from Afghan border*
> 
> 
> *Read the full post....*


 
Reallllly ...lets see if we really begin the war or not..Delhi and Mumbai will be the first one to get nuked ! and so Islamabad, Karachi and Lahore ...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 1, 2008)

This is madness.you guys actually belive that in the 21st century, developing countries like India and third world,bloody patheitc,moronic countries like Pakistan will get nuked??just think about it.India does not have bunker missiles to fend off any missiles fired by Pak, as such, the weapons, targetted will cause mass destruction in the indian and the pakistan subcontinent. Let fcuk pakistan, but what about us?? Our economy is growing at 7.5% a year, and during the 3 days of attack Mumbai lost more than 50,000 crores. Military,Economic shutdown, damages,etc etc. Now if a full fledged war goes on, we will be the sore losers, all countries will share their sympathies but laugh out our noobish deeds.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 1, 2008)

I betchya all that we won't go to war even if somebody caps the Rahul's old lady tomorrow. Its India mate, the land Peace loving(read Gang Banged) Congress (read Spineless, insensitive b@st@rds). nothing has ever happened and nothing will happen.
I'm not in favor of war but all up for Proxy War.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2008)

First and foremost, I couldn't get ur post, how is it related to us getting involved in WAR with PAK. 


T159 said:


> Am not frustrated about this country, it's the same everywhere. Tell me what could be done, how will you tell common people to unite who doesn't even think over cast, religion and regionalism. It's we (or our ancestors), who went somewhere terribly wrong.


Do u know what did they wrong? They invented religion. They thought it might be one way to make us united, but later everyone came up with their own version of idol. And now we have fcuking 1000crores of gods(yes, I'm atheist). The process is irreversible, nothing can't b done, how can someone awake u from sleep, if u r not sleeping. Now we're divided upon everything, words "they" n "us" r uttered every moment. We have to do a Deja Vu. For this both d civilixations need to be obliterated *or *somehow *OUR *mindset need to be changed.


> Do you see a good future with people using pills for happiness (reduce stress) and other artificial things and brands to look better feel better but at last left quite fugly with appearance and inside conscience.


 This is not something that someone is forcing u to do, its purely upon urself. How u want to project urself to ur onlookers.  Some people think that branded things makes their *status *high, like if I can buy a 3k wala shoe I fall in d elite class people. Na jane main kaya ho gaya. (Have u ever seen d serial "Sarabhai vs. Sarabhai", this was a gr8 example of this conflict and mindset). *Its all in ur HEAD.
*


> For every thing there is paper work, verification, you are tagged and labeled everywhere like products. We are technologically more advanced than our Neanderthal ancestor but tell me how much our life has simplified, or rather I say it has gone more complicated


Agreed, but this is done to make our life simplified. Tell me truly if everyone did what they are supposed to do within time, will things take this long? No, d answer is no. Now to get things done in time u've to bribe or butter d responsible people. That means, ur task can be done and even within time. But, due to some fcuking, corrupted officials we've formed an opinion about d SYSTEM dat, its useless. 


> How many times you see vast green lands full of nature's beauty, but now we make a trip in weekends for those things as a picnic spot.


Industrialization is costing u, which is obvious. Accept it. But d govt. have to c dat, at least the balance is maintained. 





> Every person right next to you is good till you have got something valuable for him, it's all business now.


Yes, have u heard d word professionalism? Nothing is easily available, now is d time u've to fight for for what u deserve. Get used to it, else u r lost.





> You are walking with everyone on the same road to nowhere, but still you feel as if you are alone or missing someone and sometimes betrayed.  Thank God we are not immortal and don't live like 100 years now


 Its totally personal. Life is like that, not everyone will b ur friend, not everyone will accept u. Try to c things from their *point of view. *We frequently use this phrase "Point of view", but very few people actually use it. Suppose a sheet is painted in two colors and kept b/w us two, I'm seeing its black but to u its blue. We are not informed that it has two diff. color so we fight who is right.



> PS: Don't think I have written it as am just a hopeless poor fellow without any friends or caring person. I have one good friend (he is like a soulmate to me). And loving/caring family. But how much is that no, compared to the crowd :/


No, I don't think same, but I think u as like me have very gina-chuna friends. Just 1-1.5months ago I had a fight with one my friend on this topic (It was on mob-STD-2hrs). Not exact similar, but a bit similar. He was in company and was very frustrated how he was treated there. He came to a decision, nothing can be done, he told he had tried everything and he don't want to try further. I couldn't make him understand that, if u've not succeeded yet means u've to try harder, every time more harder than previous time. He didn't believe me, told me I've not seen life etc. Now when he came came out of the situation, he told everything can be done, if u hold till d end.

Another story I want to share with u, it was told to us in some of our HR session. We were asked what we wanted to be when we were children. Answers came Pilot, Scientist, Icecreamwala, Scientist etc. 
We were asked why r we here then. We told we couldn't bcz of circumstances, came to know dat not everything we wish is achievable.
We were asked if we tried, we told yes, he told that we've not tried hard. We told we've done everything we could do.
He told that we've not done everything that we could do. If we really wanted that hard, we would bet our everything on it, we would've done everything to make true our dream. As we've not done that, we're here.

T, if u really want to do something, give ur 100%, bet ur life on it, make every opportunity ur last opportunity. Then come to say dat u r unsuccessful. 

T, if we really want something I believe we can. but we are too lazy to invest our energy on it.


----------



## afonofa (Dec 1, 2008)

So far India has not participated directly in the war in Afghanistan. We are helping only in the rebuilding efforts. If pakistan threatens to divert 1 lac troops, which are engaged in fighting on its Afghan border to the Indo-pak border, then India should immediately *pledge* to send 1.5 lac troops to Afghanistan to "assist in the war on terror".

India should not let go of this opportunity. I don't advocate that we enter into an all out war with pakistan. Considering their economic state and the fact that they cannot match India man for man or gun for gun, they cannot sustain a conventional war with us. So any all out war with pakistan will defintely turn nuclear(which *we* DONT WANT). But they need to know that we definitely *can and will* squeeze them from both sides today. This is not 2001 when pakistan had the taliban in afghanistan, which was hostile to India. 

We must use this opportunity to take back control of PoK, it will bring an end to most of the problems between India and pakistan. As long pakistan does not percieve a threat of Indian troops marching into actual pakistan, India can calculate that pakistan will not use nukes in a first strike. It may use nukes against Indian military forces, so in such a scenario, every Indian should be ready to enlist with the military if need be. 

You also have to think about what that really means. The *end of your life*, not knowing what happens to your family after you are gone, not being able to live the life that you dreamed of, giving up the memories of the past, surviving the present without the ones you love, never knowing the experiences that the future might have brought you. The younger you are, the greater the sacrifice and India has one the youngest populations in the world. But if Indians continue to be scared for their lives, then those who are not afraid to embrace death will continue to terrorise us. 

So when you support war, then start thinking about this right away, prepare yourself mentally, ask yourself if you can make that sacrifice. If you cannot bring yourself to make that *ultimate sacrifice*, if you cannot free your minds of the fear of death and the deaths of those whom you love, then you deserve to live in terror and you should stop advocating war.

But if we do go to war and life gets very difficult, then remember that the words of Subhash Chandra Bose "_tum mujhe khoon do, main tumhe azadi doonga_" (you give me blood, I'll give you freedom) are as significant today as they were then. If we want freedom from terrorism we have to be prepared to make the sacrifice of blood. Don't let yourself forget that.

Kerala CM's remark: "*if it wasn't for Sandeep not even a dog would have visited that family!*" 

BJP leader's remark: *"a few people wearing lipstick & powder and coat & tie are shouting, you cannot consider this the voice of the whole nation"*


----------



## din (Dec 1, 2008)

I am ashamed that hes our CM (Kerala)

Politicians sux big time 

*www.rediff.com/news/2008/dec/01mum...major-not-even-a-dog-will-visit-his-house.htm


----------



## vish786 (Dec 1, 2008)

din said:


> I am ashamed that hes our CM (Kerala)
> 
> Politicians sux big time
> 
> *www.rediff.com/news/2008/dec/01mum...major-not-even-a-dog-will-visit-his-house.htm



... you might also know that no one(absolutely none) in kerala talks/discuss about politics while travelling in bus.


----------



## windchimes (Dec 1, 2008)

din said:


> I am ashamed that hes our CM (Kerala)
> 
> Politicians sux big time
> 
> *www.rediff.com/news/2008/dec/01mum...major-not-even-a-dog-will-visit-his-house.htm



On Kerala CM, I was  ashamed even b4 this incident. And this shows how senseless our leaders are and how much they care for the common man. These kinda ppl deserve slaps on their face. But the big fault, atleast so far, was that the common Indian was always ready to forgive. BUT NOT THIS TIME PLEASE.

Again another ****** , Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi, has given some other remarks, " "Some women wearing lipstick and powder have taken to streets in Mumbai and are abusing politicians spreading dissatisfaction against democracy. This is what terrorists are doing in Jammu and Kashmir." _ *www.breakingnewsonline.net/2008/12/mukhtar-abbas-naqvis-lipstick-remark.html_

I don't know much about lipstick and powder, but we can see that our
politicians are worried seeing this rage and unity among the Indians after this attack.
Never we have witnessed this much outburst from the common man (Thanks to the media coverage) 

We need some kinda radical change in choosing our leaders. A minimun qualification needs to be there for making an entry to politics and the one decorating the highest positions in so and so domain should have the working expertise in the same earlier with a good record.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

fools gold



rhitwick said:


> First and foremost, I couldn't get ur post, how is it related to us getting involved in WAR with PAK.
> ..............................................................................................
> T, if u really want to do something, give ur 100%, bet ur life on it, make every opportunity ur last opportunity. Then come to say dat u r unsuccessful.
> 
> T, if we really want something I believe we can. but we are too lazy to invest our energy on it.


First of all let me tell you that the post was offtopic but do gives some precursor for whats happening.

And I have been brought up in defense background, I know how much Army do and where it fails. People are all praising whenever Army comes into rescue operations, pay condolences. But thats all. 
I have seen my father struggling among hordes of corrupted army officers. What he got ? Ok may be after 1 year some of them were found guilty but thats the end of story...Can you believe it how much we suffered for just proving the discrepancies in records and scam they were indulged in ? At time even my father was worried about our lives, its not hard for them to frame an accident etc. The CO of the battalion (motherfcuking asslol head of the corruption there) sent my father to pune for some medical and psychiatrist tests, I tell you that my dad has no habit of drinking and smoking, he is perfectly normal. But they wanted him to break down, dad is a hard nut to crack  He advocated for himself and I know how good he is at that even without a law degree 

The worst thing that can happen to a Defense Person is Insult and humiliation despite being honest and truthful. He was like stripped down of all duties and charges, every day starts with a court hearing and at the end he used come back after all kind of mentally harassing questions which he never wanted to let us know (my mother knew it though).

But the last point I say is that NO IT DIDN't CHANGE A FCUKING THING. We tried but even those who were witnesses, moved to the other side :/ 

Now tell me how do you gonna solve this PAK problem  ? Is that totally unrelated ? Yep it may seem but see the forest and not individual trees. Its all the SAME 

Being Succesful doesnt mean a happier life. I can crush others beneath me but that leaves no difference between me and the asslol next to me. 

It's not my personal problem I have been living my life happily and I can take it to insanity level too.

Read the damn comments of politicians, I wonder if they even saw the news channel to feel the gravity of situation. After all "*yeh paisa bolta hai*". You can get votes by it and anything else except some good relationships.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 1, 2008)

din said:


> I am ashamed that hes our CM (Kerala)
> 
> Politicians sux big time
> 
> *www.rediff.com/news/2008/dec/01mum...major-not-even-a-dog-will-visit-his-house.htm



That son of a b*tch should be sacked immediately and... and.... I'm just trembling with rage, dammit!!! 

*Now the entire nation will know the true face of these 'netas'.*


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

^^Well we know them but what about others ?
If a person can get vote again after gujrat incident, MNS shIte and all then what can we expect this time ?

One resigns and his other mate takes the seat, it's again a deal not to be broken


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 1, 2008)

^ ^ ^

Democracy is no longer suitable for this country where parasites such as our politicians and bureaucrats rule the roost. The people are just too gullible. But they are just caught between the devil and the deep blue sea. Whichever candidate they elect, he goes on and does the same sh1t and more.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 1, 2008)

^^^ But its India dude, they all will stand up in the upcoming elections and many of them will win, again. Kill the Politicians, that's the only solution.


----------



## afonofa (Dec 1, 2008)

Before you can format a system, you need to backup the data and have a backup system so you can continue working while you fix the primary system. So all those thinking of doing a "rang de basanti" style system format, don't do it yet. We don't have a backup. The end result will be complete chaos. And whatever we do, it has to be within our democratic framework. That is a line which we have never crossed. Once we go beyond it, there's no coming back. Dictatorship will not help. Look at pakistan, dictatorship there hasn't done any good. Today even if they have a democratically elected govt. nobody is ready to believe them, that the govt. is sincere about anything. They will always be a compromised democracy.

Just don't format our system yet.


----------



## slugger (Dec 1, 2008)

*Orkut Profile of Late Major Sandeep Unnikrishnan*


----------



## AlfaQ (Dec 2, 2008)

T159. your family wasted time & lot of enery in trying to take the corrupts down.
no offence.
when the top men are corrupt, it means you cant do anything, not even media can help.
so all you can do is, be straight forward in your work, if your boss tells you to do stufs against law/rule,dont do it, simple,ask him to get someone esle to do the job if he persists.
every govt.organization is corrupt, & sons of those corrupt assh0les are bribing , even sleeping (fags lol) their way to higher job in pvt organization. what you get at the end is, more pressure on lower rank men, coz that guy not olny has to d his job but also his boss's.
seen many in IT comp., as many have no clue of their job profile & thisnk its their part of job, they dope their life & fuk up.

all these politicians are the product of peeps' lazyness.
all they care about is their own ass, nothing more.
if you think the politicians are useless morons, then go stand or pick the most eligible man in ur soicety & make him mla,.... cm, pm.
instead of doing that, you pick the same noob again & again & cry when it rains. lol.
this terror attack shows how vulnerable INDIA is
even the hotel mngt. were lazy they should have a seurity system (not the convetional sh!t), security equippeed wit atleast pistols.
:yawn:
its about time that all nations (atleast under UN) to come up with something like GATS - global ATS. france, usa, Russia have some brilliant ATS system, fully equipped, trained, best of best equipments.....
its so terrible that somany peope lost their life.
it also showed how poorly indian ATS is trained.
RIP to ll who lost their life


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 2, 2008)

Guys, everyone posting here, here's a proposal.
U all r scolding all those politicians that they don't do their duty. Do we?
U r telling they take bribe; they take only when u give.

WE are future generation, and next gen is dependent on us.
Can we promise ourselves, we won't break any law, will obey all d rules, no tax evading etc.
Can we??


----------



## mediator (Dec 2, 2008)

Check this out!

*www.hotklix.com/?ref=content/152704

"Hindu shakle"? Hindu zionists? Indians are saying not mix religion with terrorism and here we have something entertaining....


----------



## mrintech (Dec 2, 2008)

mediator said:


> Check this out!
> 
> *www.hotklix.com/?ref=content/152704
> 
> "Hindu shakle"? Hindu zionists? Indians are saying not mix religion with terrorism and here we have something entertaining....


Wo abhi bachhe hai... Chutiyo ko NEWS dena nai aata hai... 

Saaale Hinglish kahi ke....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 2, 2008)

The guy's idea is stupid but looking at the current situation it is what we need but its long term impact are not going to be good in a nation like India where beneath every stone u'll find a religious sect or group. Moreover with things like MNS,Shiv Sena and SIMI around it will lead to only one thing, CHAOS


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 2, 2008)

For those who were fearing  WAR : gud news for u 

As usual 1 hafte main sab bhool jayenge Mumbai mai kuch hua bhi tha 

No military action against Pakistan: India
2 Dec 2008, 1356 hrs IST, AGENCIES 





NEW DELHI: India said on Tuesday it was not considering military action in response to terrorist attacks in Mumbai that killed at least 183 people.  


"Nobody is talking of military action," foreign minister Pranab Mukherjee told reporters when asked about options on what action could be taken. 

Investigators have said the attacks were carried out by terrorists from the Lashkar-e-Taiba, a group based in Pakistan. 

Meanwhile, Pakistan has proposed a joint investigating mechanism to probe Mumbai terror attacks, foreign minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi said.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 2, 2008)

^^yes...that is good news

but i saw a news bit where Obama said something which the news channels interpreted as some sort of an indication for Indian govt that India could go ahead and take military steps against pak...


----------



## mrintech (Dec 2, 2008)

yo! there will be war shortly


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 2, 2008)

No, Elections are coming, no WAR. Some "Jaanch Comission" will be setup to look into this matter, some protests more and by the end of the year, everybody will be stoned at New year party and won't do nothing at all. This is what India has become, a nation where people can't fight for themselves let alone the others.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 2, 2008)

lolweINDIANS


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 2, 2008)

war against the terror ...............................


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 2, 2008)

war against Terror.... my @$$!


----------



## afonofa (Dec 2, 2008)

mediator said:


> Check this out!
> 
> *www.hotklix.com/?ref=content/152704


 that guy is my fav comedian now. I hope they get him on the laughter challenge show. On Times Now they even showed a part of his statements("beginning of the end of Indian Federation")



Plasma_Snake said:


> The guy's idea is stupid but looking at the current situation it is what we need but its long term impact are not going to be good in a nation like India where beneath every stone u'll find a religious sect or group. Moreover with things like MNS,Shiv Sena and SIMI around it will lead to only one thing, CHAOS


Agreed.



esumitkumar said:


> "Nobody is talking of military action," foreign minister Pranab Mukherjee told reporters when asked about options on what action could be taken.


Pranab Mukherjee said that but a very short while later he said that India is considering all options and has not ruled out military action.

In response to everything which is being played out over the past few days and now after watching the pakistani media blaming India for everything, the following is a simple statement made by someone I know, who is what you can say _"ek aam hindustani"_ (a common Indian) in every sense and who is a very simple, sincere, honest, peace loving and the most genuine human being I have ever known, 



> _woh logo ne toh yeh sab shuru kiya_
> 
> they are the one's who started it all


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2008)

you’d better do something about that cough...


----------



## mrintech (Dec 3, 2008)

Kabhi Bullshit dekha hai? Nai... to isse dekho: * *in.youtube.com/user/khawajak *

All FCUKING Explanation that is given by some Pakistani new channel, regarding Mumbai Blast


----------



## warfreak (Dec 3, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Kabhi Bullshit dekha hai? Nai... to isse dekho: * *in.youtube.com/user/khawajak *
> 
> All FCUKING Explanation that is given by some Pakistani new channel, regarding Mumbai Blast



That's nothing compared to this:-
*www.dailystar.co.uk/news/view/60371/


----------



## din (Dec 3, 2008)

At 6 pm today, Mumbai's youth intend to stage a 'non-cooperation' movement of sorts at the Gateway of India. 

More at - We are mad as hell


----------



## red_devil (Dec 3, 2008)

^^ hope the Mumbai incident is refreshed in public memory frequently by such acts otherwise the politicians will only move on very soon and get back to being their own nonsensical best


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 3, 2008)

Prediction-1 month from now. 
Pranab Mukherjee-"26/11???What happened?? Oh right, my niece's bday..thank you for reminding me."

Raj thakre-"Pro marathi morcha. The terrorists who came to haunt mumbai were bihari terrorists who wanted to capture our city.They trained for more than 2 years to outthrow mumbai and also went through many plastic surgeries to make themselves look like pakistanis"

Pakistan-"We were not responsible for anything.It is India's handiwork. Bollywood movies such as Deshdrohi have captured the people's sentiments here and they commited themselves to the attack."

Sonia gandhi="Now that terrorists have attacked us once, they wil train for 2 years more, now we should rest and conc on elections."


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 3, 2008)

*4 kg RDX found among the unclaimed baggages from 26th November*

*www.rediff.com/news/2008/dec/03mumterror-rdx-defused-cst.htm


look at our police.Its been a week now and they discovered the RDX now.Pathetic.Mumbai was sitting on a pool of fire all this time and no one tried to trounce it.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 3, 2008)

Very sensible article :

*www.rediff.com/news/2008/dec/03mumterror-has-anything-changed.htm


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 3, 2008)

Nothing will change in india.unless they make an agency that is totally aloof of any political hindrance I dont know what else to do. Why do these old, bloody morons need any security.they are a bunch of creeps and not even a mosquito would try hurting them.

*If any terrorist is reading this message, please come back to India and kill all the politicians present, do some charity now that you have no respect for humanity.*


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 3, 2008)

^^++1 ..terrorists dont read digit forums ..they take hard trng in PoK camps 

Also for all those who were defending NO WAR --> Pak has refused to hand over 20 Wanted Terrorists like Dawood etc to India 

Lo karlo ab jo karna hai INDIA ko


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^++1 ..terrorists dont read digit forums ..they take hard trng in PoK camps
> 
> Also for all those who were defending NO WAR --> Pak has refused to hand over 20 Wanted Terrorists like Dawood etc to India
> 
> Lo karlo ab jo karna hai INDIA ko



haha you know what unhone apni list pesh kar di hai 

India to taste its own medicine
—Islamabad to demand handing over of Most Wanted terrorists from Delhi



> LAMABAD—Islamabad has prepared a list of some 35 top terrorists, involved in a number of terror activities in Pakistan and is set to hand over the names to Delhi seeking an early arrest and handing over of the accused to Pakistan, The Daily Mails has learnt on good authority.
> According to highly authentic sources, the list has been prepared by the Pakistan Foreign Office and the Ministry of Interior, with the assistance of police and intelligence authorities, in the backdrop of the investigations of different incidents of terrorism and sabotage in different parts of the country. The list was actually prepared many weeks ago but was not given to Indian authorities with the intentions of gearing up peace process. But, the sources say, now, after India has failed to handle the situation sensibly and has instead started asking Pakistan to hand over 20 so called Pakistanis, who it says are involved in numerous terror activities in India. Pakistan has decided to come up with a matching response and has decided to ask India to hand over at least 35 leading terrorists, who were found to be directly or indirectly involved in a number of terrorist activities in Pakistan.
> It is learnt that Islamabad is also sending a copy of this list to Washington to bring it to the notice of US authorities and to clarify the actual state of affairs in the backdrop of the Indian allegations in this regard while it is also under consideration to release a detailed report in this direction for the consumption of anti-terror war allies.
> According to the sources, list has been prepared after going through the reports of provincial CID departments, police records and intelligence reports and out comes of the investigations and interrogations, carried out by Police and Intelligence agencies. These reports suggest the persons nominated in the list of Most Wanted Indian are constantly engaged in different forms of terrorism against Pakistan and Pakistani nationals and unless these are handed over to Pakistan for trial in Pakistani courts. South Asian peace can not be ensured.
> ...




*dailymailnews.com/200812/03/news/dmboxitem.html

Humne toh 20 maangay thay yeh 35 maang rahe hai lol.And Advani is also a terrorist for them.

*This was not global jihad. Its roots are far closer to home*


> This was not global jihad. Its roots are far closer to home
> These attacks were born of local and regional hostilities, and it seems likely a part was played by a Mumbai crime boss
> 
> 
> ...



Read full here : - *www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2008/dec/01/comment-and-debate-misha-glenny


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 3, 2008)

LOL man.Pranab Mukherjee was asked about the RDX that was lying in CST station.

He answered totally offtopic and from a chit which he had memorized the second before entering the conference.What an a$$.


----------



## rock99 (Dec 3, 2008)

people in India should only fear of people who comes by ballot.
(politicians are all same regardless of party. crow are black everywhere.)

 when more than 60,000 thousand indians have died till date in various terror attacks , this indian para-ticians are begging a few people from pakistan.
they can't speak a hard work against pakistan. forget about war.India have produce few very high quality of para-ticians , that after winning three wars against pakistan, could not even talk about pak occupaid kasmir at that time.(forget the first rule of war to disarm enemy completely so they cannot stand up against you. ) some chanted slogan of "hindi chinn bhai bhai" and  egnore all warning about china war and china took large chunk to indian land and now eyeing shikkim. we should also note that some elite Indian para-tician at that time support china attack on india. while other could do nothing about terror attack on parlimant in delhi and j&k, and air india plane hijack.just put the army on border and pull back. got into the bus and ran to pakistan.

if we are united ,we can flush whole pakistan in a single day,by just directing sewage towards pakistan.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Dec 3, 2008)

We should not be afraid of the people coming through BOATS.
We should only be afraid of people elected through VOTES .


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 3, 2008)

A man[citizen] on Times Now mentioned about some website of a new organization called something like "Lets Change India" or something and also the website's name which was something like cpi dot net dot in.
Anybody got any ideas about the actual name and website?


----------



## windchimes (Dec 3, 2008)

*Taliban Offers Military Support to Pakistan in Event of War With India*

Pakistan  —  Taliban fighters battling Pakistani soldiers near the Afghan border volunteered Tuesday to fight alongside the army if war breaks out with traditional foe India over the Mumbai attacks. The Taliban's offer came in a video recording by its deputy chief, Maulvi Faqir Mohammad, that was made available to reporters Tuesday._"If India launches a war on Pakistan, we will divide the fight into two parts. The air defense will be the responsibility of the military, and the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan will fight the war on ground," he said. "If it makes a mistake to attack Pakistan, Tehrik-e-Taliban will defend Pakistan and Islam."_

Read more *www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,460646,00.html

*There is a campaign "WHAT NATION WANTS ?" * running on www.papam.in where we need to post our views ...and all the views and opinions will be published in a "What nation wants?" card and will be given to the Prime Minister of India.This campaign is on for next seven days.You can post your views, sentiments, suggestions and opinions and make your voice counted so that it reaches to the right ears. You can post as may views as you wish.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 3, 2008)

mediator said:


> Check this out!
> 
> *www.hotklix.com/?ref=content/152704



In this video just read out the comments made by users  

A glimpse of one such comment 




> yousuf bhaijaan... sahi kaha aapne... humare maulvi to khujli wale kutte hai... jo masjid se roz subah bhaukte rehte hai... "allaoh ho kuttta akbar..."... roz ki aadat hai humari... hum hai hi chootiye.. par isme humari koi galti nahi hai... yeh sab koran mein likha hai... jo koran mein likha hai use hum aankhein band kar ke follow karenge.. bhale hi usme likha ho ki apne bhai ko apni fuddi de do.. main to de doongi.. kyunki allah ki beti hu main...



 One More...



> Haji bhaijaan, yeh jagah hamare liye safe nehi hai, chalo Chand mei chakle mut kar aate hai..uhan ek Masjid bhi banayenge..subhe kutte bhouke ga, 5 dafah namaz hinge aur hum ek factory banayenge TERRORIST bana ne ka...


----------



## nix (Dec 4, 2008)

where were the americans when musharraf said terrorists were freedom fighters?  
they were not bothered before 9/11. only when it came to their turf, did they really start to act...


----------



## windchimes (Dec 4, 2008)

*The following is a mail I got forwarded*

Did you know that there is a system in our constitution, as per the 1969 act, in section " 49-O" that a person can go to the polling booth, confirm his identity, get his finger marked and convey the presiding election officer that he doesn't want to vote anyone! 
Yes such a feature is available, but obviously these   leaders have never disclosed it. 
This is called "49-O". Why should you go and say " I VOTE NOBODY"... because, in a ward, if a candidate wins, say by 123 votes, and that particular ward has received "49-O" votes more than 123, then that polling will be cancelled and will have to be re-polled. Not only that, but the candidature of the contestants will be removed and they cannot contest the re-polling, since people had already expressed their decision on them. This would bring fear into parties and hence look for genuine candidates for their parties for election. This would change the way; of our whole political system.... it is seemingly surprising why the election commission has not revealed such a feature to the public....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 4, 2008)

^^
Very Old

That was posted in Orkut-India Community many times-jus see all the news here are from there only


----------



## unni (Dec 4, 2008)

> Last week's deadly terrorist attacks in Mumbai that left 171 dead and scores more injured were only the latest in a long string of violent strikes in India. As U.S. Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice was in Pakistan urging that country to cooperate with its historic rival's probe into the militant assaults, the University of Maryland released data from its Global Terrorism Database (GTD) showing that *there were more than 4,100 terrorist attacks and 12,539 terrorist-related deaths in India between 1970 and 2004* (the latest year for which data is available).
> 
> During that 34-year period, *India ranked sixth among all countries in terms of terrorist incidents* (behind Peru, Colombia, El Salvador, the United Kingdom and Northern Ireland and Spain), the National Consortium for the Study of Terrorism and Responses to Terrorism (START), which maintains the database at Maryland, reports in a press release addressing the Indian attacks.


Source: *www.sciam.com/blog/60-second-science/post.cfm?id=terrorism-database-sheds-light-on-t-2008-12-03


----------



## trigger (Dec 4, 2008)

windchimes said:


> *The following is a mail I got forwarded*
> 
> Did you know that there is a system in our constitution, as per the 1969 act, in section " 49-O" that a person can go to the polling booth, confirm his identity, get his finger marked and convey the presiding election officer that he doesn't want to vote anyone!
> Yes such a feature is available, but obviously these leaders have never disclosed it.
> This is called "49-O". Why should you go and say " I VOTE NOBODY"... because, in a ward, if a candidate wins, say by 123 votes, and that particular ward has received "49-O" votes more than 123, then that polling will be cancelled and will have to be re-polled. Not only that, but the candidature of the contestants will be removed and they cannot contest the re-polling, since people had already expressed their decision on them. This would bring fear into parties and hence look for genuine candidates for their parties for election. This would change the way; of our whole political system.... it is seemingly surprising why the election commission has not revealed such a feature to the public....


 
An e-mail has been doing the rounds, stating that citizens can invoke Rule 49-O, which allows them to tick ‘No Vote’ on their ballot, and effect a re-poll with new candidates. The e-mail is a fake, but that hasn’t stopped citizens from asking why 49-O isn’t a viable option.

“Our system needs to change”, “Our politicians need to go”, “Our government needs to wake up”: For years, these lines have littered the rhetoric of politicians, activists, and citizens alike. But for a moment recently, the public began to dream of effecting real change, and that to through the medium of democracy — the ballot box.

We, however, were victims of a fake e-mail that has been comforting Indian citizens in their darkest hours. Although Rule 49-O, stated in the Conduct of Elections Rules, 1961, affirms that the person’s right not to vote would be recognized in the total vote counting process, in no case would there be a re-poll. As of now, what rule 49-O will do is register the person’s signature, or thumbprint. This would also require the voter to reveal their identity, which goes against the system of secret ballots. And even if 49-O votes are more than the winning candidates’ votes, it would not negate the result. There is no judgment as yet on the implications of 49-O toward the upcoming elections, and the barring of candidates from a re-poll.

<edited>
*www.dnaindia.com/report.asp?newsid=1211098&pageid=0
*lawmin.nic.in/ld/subord/cer1.htm


----------



## gunash (Dec 4, 2008)

Especially in South the News Channels that are broadcasted were all about Karunanithi and his Family get to gethers...and that too during this Mumbai attack...

God Save INDIA from these kind of channels and from these kind of politicians...

Certain News channels should be banned .... can ppl list them out and reason it out so then that can reach commission board...


----------



## iinfi (Dec 4, 2008)

DOGS BACK TO SQUARE ONE  



> Appearing to change the tone after tough talk on Mumbai attacks, the US on Thursday said Pakistan "understands its responsibilities" to respond to terrorism wherever it exists and sounded convinced that Islamabad [Images] would act against those responsible for the strikes in India.
> 
> After her meetings with President Asif Ali Zardari [Images] and Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani [Images], US Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice [Images] said she "fully believed" that Pakistan would investigate the leads into the Mumbai attacks as Islamabad is "committed" to the war against terror and "does not want, in any way, to be associated with terrorists".
> 
> ...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 4, 2008)

Man, seeing Pakistan's stand on this issue we seriously need to think about bombing their @r$e back to Stone age and wudn't take much effort considering the fact that most of the Pakistan is in Medieval age   
Seriously we can survive the war but not these b@$tards. Besides we also need to plug the Bangladesh's @$$ too.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like Pak is caught by big brother US as well


----------



## iinfi (Dec 4, 2008)

pak caught???
*www.rediff.com/news/2008/dec/04mumterror-rice-changes-tone-in-pakistan.htm
US has infact softened its stance on pak ....


----------



## din (Dec 5, 2008)

Now this is a nice and mature decision. Good signs

Mumbai terror attack: Babri Masjid protests called off


----------



## red_devil (Dec 5, 2008)

^^ yeah... good decision...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone know where the MNS and Shiv Sena people are hiding? I can't find ANY news article about their reaction to this.

Also, who asked the US ot jump into these matters? Why is Miss Rice going about commenting and fuelling the fire. If someone has got the authority to jump in, it is the UN! Why doesn't the UN act when it should?

Also,
@Plasma_Snake: Who told you Pakistan is still in the medieval ages? they've got nuclear power too! AND, they've got an advantage as they haven't got a stupid no-first-use policy about nuclear weapons! Anyway, war is not the solution to this. Humanity should not crumble!

Anyone heard of the Lashkar-e-to... thingy people stating that they will aid the Pakistan army against India? They sure are playing their cards right to start wars!


----------



## Chirag (Dec 5, 2008)

ok a little offtopic:

How can a normal person send a letter to the president? Like if I want to send something to Pratibha Patil, is there any way?


----------



## red_devil (Dec 5, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Anyone know where the MNS and Shiv Sena people are hiding? I can't find ANY news article about their reaction to this.
> 
> Also, who asked the US ot jump into these matters? Why is Miss Rice going about commenting and fuelling the fire. If someone has got the authority to jump in, it is the UN! Why doesn't the UN act when it should?



MNS and Shiv Sena... who/what are they ?? 

and as for US, ever wondered what the UN is without US ??  US always calls the shots wrt most decisions (_if not all_) made by UN !!


----------



## mrintech (Dec 5, 2008)

*Must Watch*

*Some FCUKING Pakistani Forum:* *forumpakistan.com/new-map-of-india-t19063.html (See the Discussion there)

They are quite happy with Mumbai Blast 

*After the Blast they want/are expecting India to be like this:*

*i37.tinypic.com/wv757s.jpg

Source: *express.com.pk/epaper/PoPupwindow.aspx?newsID=1100533603&Issue=NP_LHE&Date=20081203 

*or like this*

*i36.tinypic.com/2qs6rva.jpg

Source: *express.com.pk/epaper/PoPupwindow.aspx?newsID=1100533604&Issue=NP_LHE&Date=20081203
*A Big FCUK to all of these really a Big FCUK*  Saale ******* log hamesha se hi India ko buri nazro se dekhte hai. Son of *****


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 5, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *Must Watch*
> 
> *Some FCUKING Pakistani Forum:* *forumpakistan.com/new-map-of-india-t19063.html (See the Discussion there)
> 
> ...



New map my foot.Do these pakistanis even know that there is danger of pakistan getting divided into 5 pieces?Bechare pata nahi kaunsi duniya mein jee rahe hai.
Today a blast happened in peshawar so like pakistani media shouldnt we say "US walon ne 9/11 badi khoobsurati se plan kiya tha par in pakistaniyon mein akal toh hai nahi isliye peshawar mein blast karwaya jabki Jardari ki salwaar ke neeche bomb lagana chahiye tha"


----------



## mrintech (Dec 5, 2008)

*Corrupt People from Pak are like this Monkey:*

*i109.photobucket.com/albums/n58/imu1987/pics/image001-1.gif


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 5, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *Corrupt People from Pak are like this Monkey:*
> 
> *i109.photobucket.com/albums/n58/imu1987/pics/image001-1.gif



abey yaar kam se kam scooter toh seedha chala lete


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 6, 2008)

@mrintech
Those people have never, ever been able to digest the fact that we are, we will and we are always better than them.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 6, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> @mrintech
> Those people have never, ever been able to digest the fact that we are, we will and we are always better than them.



Yeah in poverty,corruption,riots,regionalism etc we are better than them.But they are better than us in terrorist activities.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 6, 2008)

The Admin in that forum called for peace and closed the thread.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 6, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Yeah in poverty,corruption,riots,regionalism etc we are better than them.But they are better than us in terrorist activities.



Either way, this is not the way the Pak public is expected to react.
We are blaming their Govt (which looks to be a puppet) for a callous attitude towards terror.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

Anorion said:


> The Admin in that forum called for peace and closed the thread.


Instead of deleting.


----------



## anispace (Dec 6, 2008)

what a crappy forum? They have a seperate section for Azad kashmir where people are wondering when will Kashmir be free. D***heads dont get the fact that Jammu and Kashmir is free. The Indian government holds free elections over there every 5 years like every other state in India. 

Its only POK that has to be freed. All Pakistan is doing over there is conducting terror training camps to attack India.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 6, 2008)

Why are we bothered about a cr@ppy Pak forum? 
I agree with anispace. PoK is also a problem.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 6, 2008)

Pakistaani Board of Secondary Education


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 6, 2008)

Freedom they want in J&K, i wonder what more do they want, legalized streaking and coke?
Well as for our Politicians, as it is said, In a Democracy people always get the government that they deserve. After all these leaders are/were one of us.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 6, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *Must Watch*
> 
> *Some FCUKING Pakistani Forum:* *forumpakistan.com/new-map-of-india-t19063.html (See the Discussion there)
> 
> ...



 This is why kids shouldn't do drugs. Daydreaming at its best.


----------



## iinfi (Dec 6, 2008)

wonder you folks v seen this...
 Wounded Soldier 
even 2 days after his injury the administration didnt feel the need to inform his family about his injury. he had to borrow a fone to call his fiancee


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Either way, this is not the way the Pak public is expected to react.
> We are blaming their Govt (which looks to be a puppet) for a callous attitude towards terror.



What can you expect from common people of pakistan?They are following what their shi*** media is saying.

Pakistan media > Indian media 

Look at this

 Pakistan foils Indian conspiracy 

*www.geo.tv/12-7-2008/30247.htm

*Arrest Provides More Evidence India, Israel, and the U.S. Behind Mumbai Attacks*

 




> It is becoming increasingly a hard sell to pin the blame for the Mumbai attacks on Pakistan and thus set the stage for an attack on Pakistan after Barack Obama enters the White House in a few weeks. It now appears Indian intelligence played a large part in the terrorist attacks. On Saturday, the Associated Press reported that a “counterinsurgency police officer who may have been on an undercover mission” was arrested for illegally buying mobile phone cards used by the gunmen.
> 
> 
> Mukhtar Ahmed is an Indian police operative who provided cell phone SIM cards to Lashkar-e-Taiba, the Pakistan terrorist group blamed for the Mumbai attacks.
> ...




Read full BS here :- *pakalert.wordpress.com/2008/12/07/arrest-provides-more-evidence/


----------



## din (Dec 8, 2008)

iinfi said:


> wonder you folks v seen this...
> Wounded Soldier
> even 2 days after his injury the administration didnt feel the need to inform his family about his injury. he had to borrow a fone to call his fiancee


25 yr old. WOW

Brave Gentleman - Big Salute. 

We are proud of you.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2008)

people are so naive and brainwashed.

I predict humans won't last more than 50 years from now.India,Pakistan,US,China,Israel-The stage is set baby, roll out the big guns.


----------



## din (Dec 8, 2008)

Terrorists = Sick + Retarded + Highly brainwashed (they can't even think of their own) people


----------



## anispace (Dec 8, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> people are so naive and brainwashed.
> 
> I predict humans won't last more than 50 years from now.India,Pakistan,US,China,Israel-The stage is set baby, roll out the big guns.



he.. he .. we will last dude. Wars have been going on since thousands of years. Its in our nature to fight[Teminator 2]. The only thing different now is the presence of nukes. If theres a full on Nuke war then we are almost finished.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> people are so naive and brainwashed.
> 
> I predict humans won't last more than 50 years from now.India,Pakistan,US,China,Israel-The stage is set baby, roll out the big guns.



21st Dec 2012


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 9, 2008)

A development! Read on!


> Source:*edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/12/08/pakistan.india.mumbai.arrests/index.html
> ISLAMABAD, Pakistan (CNN) -- Pakistan is continuing to conduct raids on targets linked to the outlawed group that India blames for last month's massacre in Mumbai, a Pakistani security official told CNN on Monday.
> 
> Raids took place Sunday near Muzaffarabad, the capital of Pakistani-controlled Kashmir, the sources said.
> ...



Ho hum...
So is the Pak Government better than their media?D)
Oh, I also remember a news channel reporting yesterday that Pakistan had not *officially* reported any raids or arrests(So are they fake?). They also said that they had not managed to get their hands on a big base as more important bases had been moved!


----------



## din (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry for adding two jokes in this thread. Coudln't resist. One an email I received and other form rediff

*First one - Standard Pakistani response template - Simply Awesome*

Dear Prime Minister Manmohan Singh/Atal Bihari Vajpayee/Narasimha Rao /Rajiv Gandhi,

Pakistan strongly condemns / is shocked by / is pleasantly surprised with the success of our "freedom fighters" in the loss of dozens / hundreds / thousands / millions of innocent lives in the bomb blasts / sniper attack / hijacking / religious riots / other disaster that occurred in a busy marketplace / train / housing colony / Indian parliament building / an upper-class hotel / temple in Mumbai / Delhi / Kashmir / Assam / Punjab / Gujarat / Other.

The Pakistani citizens / soldiers / "freedom fighters" / "friendship agents" / students who were caught red-handed / found dead at the scene of the crime / convicted of the crime are actually undercover Indian / American / Israeli agents. Any Pakistanis proven to be guilty of terrorism will be rewarded handsomely / dealt with severely / promoted to Lt. Colonel / given a new Indian passport and sent back to India / handed over to the Americans as proof of our commitment in the war on terror.

There are no Pakistani army-funded training camps / terrorist camps / madrasaas in Azad Kashmir / Afghanistan / Nepal / Bangladesh . The satellite images / photographs / eyewitness accounts / videotaped confessions obtained by the Indians is fraudulent / fake / inconclusive / are actually from Indian terrorist camps and part of a larger RAW / CIA conspiracy to destabilize the Pakistani government by stalling democracy / encouraging sectarian violence / undermining Pakistani institutions / causing the next military coup in Pakistan. A destabilized Pakistani government / mafia could cause Pakistan to become a dangerous nuclear WalMart / Target / Seven-Eleven and a terrorist breeding ground / university / research lab that would be worse for the world.

We hope this will not derail the peace process started with the recent India-Pakistan cricket series / Lahore bus yatra / Muzafarabad- Srinagar road opening / Bollywood peace concert / open borders initiative / other confidence-building measures. We look forward to justifying further attacks against innocent civilians / resolving the core issue of Kashmir / developing best-of-breed plausible deniability defenses.

We stand by / are plotting against our Indian brethren in their hour / days / years / decades of pain.

Signed,

Asif Ali Zardari 
President, Pakistan / Chief Operating Officer, Taliban Inc. / General, Pakistani Army

*Second - A comment in rediff *

within days ....

PAKISTAN FATHER OF NATION : OSAMA BIN LADEN
PRESIDENT: MASOOD AZHAR
PRIME MINISTER: SYED SALAHUDDIN

FINANCE MINISTER: DAWOOD IBRAHIM
HOME MINISTER: HAMID GUL

DEFENCE MINISTER: JAVED MIANDAD
SPORTS MINISTER: SHOIAB AKTHAR

PPL HANDED OVER TO INDIA
[1] ZARDARI
[2] NAWAZ SHARIF
[3] HAMID MIR
[4] IMRAN KHAN
[5] ADNAN SAMI
[6] INZAMAM - UL - HAQ
[7] WASIM AKRAM
[8] PERVEZ MUSHARRAF
[9]PAKISTANI ACTORS
[10] PAKISTANI ACTRESSES


----------



## red_devil (Dec 9, 2008)

^ a bit of humor does no harm


----------



## din (Dec 9, 2008)

Hope Indian team will do the same or more ...

England to donate half of match fees to Mumbai victims


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 9, 2008)

din said:


> Hope Indian team will do the same or more ...
> 
> England to donate half of match fees to Mumbai victims


They will have to do so otherwise England will have the pyschological edge (and this may stir up another controversy  )


----------



## slugger (Dec 10, 2008)

*Israeli experts help India prepare commando raids into Pakistan*

*Note:* If you are new to DEBKA files - Nobody takes it seriously 

I.I.M proffy lays out plan to destroy Pakistan

*Twelve steps to shock-and-awe Pakistan’s economy*


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 10, 2008)

^Hi Slugger,
 nice to see you online after a long time


----------



## slugger (Dec 10, 2008)

^^
Exams


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 10, 2008)

slugger said:


> ^^
> Exams


Best luck in that case 
(I need we always need the luck in exams )


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm totally shocked and appalled by the terrorism which mumbai experienced recently. Any person of any nationality, religion, caste, race, geographic descendency  who believes terror is the form of expressing their views, is just not fit to live.


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 11, 2008)

Pledging support for a full-scale war against terror, Opposition BJP said on Thursday that the Government must stop "running" to Washington hoping that the US would come to its rescue in tackling Pakistan-backed terrorism.

"Please stop running to mummy (US)" hoping that somebody else will help the country to tackle terrorism, senior BJP leader Arun Shourie said initiating a discussion in the Rajya Sabha on the recent terror attacks in Mumbai.

VERY VERY TRUE...

Just imagine MM Singh crying to Rice every time Mummy Mummy


----------



## amitash (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont understand why the US have to stick their overlarge noses in everything that happens around the world....I dont see brittain/China/Russia or any other "super-powers" butting in and pointing fingers.


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2008)

^^US likes to play pokie-pokey


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 14, 2008)

amitash said:


> I dont understand why the US have to stick their overlarge noses in everything that happens around the world....I dont see brittain/China/Russia or any other "super-powers" butting in and pointing fingers.


China a superpower? 
Anyway, Brit PM G Brown visited India and Pakistan in the past 36 hrs and has categorically stated that Pak is the root of 3/4th of terrorism. Wonder where will the pak govt. hide its already battered face now......


----------



## amitash (Dec 14, 2008)

^China IS a super power dude...They have that special status (fgot what it was called) in the UN


----------



## Anorion (Dec 14, 2008)

Just google terrorism in Pakistan and check out how much Pakistanis themselves have to face terrorism. There is far more terrorism within Pakistan than Pakistani terrorists terrorising other countries.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 15, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Pledging support for a full-scale war against terror, Opposition BJP said on Thursday that the Government must stop &quot;running&quot; to Washington hoping that the US would come to its rescue in tackling Pakistan-backed terrorism.
> 
> &quot;Please stop running to mummy (US)&quot; hoping that somebody else will help the country to tackle terrorism, senior BJP leader Arun Shourie said initiating a discussion in the Rajya Sabha on the recent terror attacks in Mumbai.
> 
> ...



 I really wish these people never make to the center, do you really think its possible to stop terror from pakistan by our own, if it exists? Duh, not a movie. With no international pressure, nothing will happen. That running to the mummy, is good, for some comedy, should join laughter challenge.  The U.S., Britain, and on, have more interest in this issue than before, and you know why. 

Attack Pakistan, and they'll run to the UN, see, everyone wants the help of mummy.


----------



## trigger (Dec 15, 2008)

_*"Where’re you going" commando in Taj asked, reply was "Breakfast!".*_

In the midst of this tragedy here is something that might make you smile. Amongst all the stories of the Taj, this one takes the cake. A little incident that really(?) occurred - at the taj  - something to smile about - salvaged from the horror that gripped us all. Don't know if it is true, but a pleasant one…



> There was an old (83) very deaf, very wealthy Parsi gentleman from Hong Kong who was staying at the Taj hotel last Wednesday. At about 7.30 pm he went downstairs to the Shamiana restaurant for dinner and returned to his room at about 9.30pm or so, after which he got into his pyjamas, took out his hearing aid and went to bed.
> 
> He awoke at about 8am the next morning, went into his shower and came out (still without his hearing aid!)  He got ready in his nicest trousers and a shirt opened the door and stepped out, till a Commando caught him in the corridor and asked him where he thought he was going.
> 
> ...




source: mail forward (edited version)


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ add Finland , norway, sweden, denmark too..my dream countries


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 18, 2008)

My dream nation is my homeland India but any other nation that comes to equi-respect status for me is Germany.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

> *Mumbai attack: US hints at Pakistani involvement*
> Source:*ibnlive.in.com/news/mumbai-attack-us-hints-at-pakistani-involvement/81229-3.html
> New Delhi: The US has endorsed evidence by Indian agencies on the involvement of Pakistan's state actors in the 26/11 Mumbai attacks.
> 
> ...



Here ya go! HOW much more evidence is required? On CNN-IBN, they were also reporting that the FBI has confirmed ISI involvement!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 24, 2008)

But now the Interpol's SOB chief says India hasn't given Pak any proof of terrorists being Pakistanis and applauded Pakistan for its "Honesty" and "Support"!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

^^You've got something wrong there! Interpol's Chief had said that India hadn't authorized sharing of proof with the Interpol. That is common in India due to I guess, the lengthy constitution. I think the authorization bill might be on its way out! It will take some time. But India has given Pakistan, the media, Interpol AND the public a lot of proof! What if there is NO classified info?

Also, he said there was no info from India on 26/11 *As Of Yet* with capital A, O and Y!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 24, 2008)

Just one though from you guys.. One month will be over tomorrow.. One month after the terror attacks, where do we stand? What happened to the PM's promise of dealing strictly with the ones responsible.?


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

A war is likely to happen. Pak def minister said that there won't be any nuclear weapons involved if war happens.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 24, 2008)

^ nope.. MMS said yesterday that we are a peace loving nation and war is not what we want...

besides...there is one more reason [ source todays TOI]

*img75.imageshack.us/img75/3193/getimagemw0.jpg


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ ROFLMAO 

just look at his glass in the fog hahhahahahhaha....i was too tempted to post this


----------



## krinish (Dec 26, 2008)

> New Delhi: Pakistan is now also planning its own diplomatic offensive against India after vociferously denying that it has any hand in the Mumbai terror attacks.
> 
> 
> Islamabad is planning to ask its envoys to mobilise the international community and rally it against India's aggression after rubbishing India’s claim that there is enough evidence that Pakistani terror groups were behind the dastardly terror attack in Mumbai.
> ...






> Should India carry out surgical strikes against Pakistan?
> 
> Yes     82.4%
> No     15.6%
> ...




Pakistan has been talking WAR, more than us. Look at the comments made by Pakistani leaders.
They are scared, the insecurity has brought the leaders to make such statements.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 26, 2008)

Before stating anything, I'd like to clear all doubts regarding my nationality. I'm an Indian!

Next up:-


> Punjab Chief Minister and former prime minister Nawaz Sharif's younger bother Shahbaz Sharif said Pakistani military’s nuclear capability has stopped India from launching an attack.


I don't reckon that this statement is wrong in any way. It is perfectly correct! Although Pakistan would only be able to scratch a few cities and Delhi before dying out completely but India IS worried about those parts too! Thats why the government is showing restraint in using surgical airstrikes. It is rather difficult to get away without a scratch after demolishing a neighbour. Plus, theres the threat of China poking its nose!

Nevertheless, war should not be an option. Pakistan should act of age instead of trying to get itself razed! Pakistan is behaving like a totally confused kid!


----------

